# Διατροφή και Συμπληρώματα > Διατροφή >  Λίστα προιόντων και καταστήματα αγοράς

## ggeorge

Καλησπερα σας

Ανοίγω αυτό το θέμα γιατί τα έχω βρει σκούρα με την προμήθεια της τροφής μου

Τι θα λέγατε να συγκεντρώσουμε εδώ τα είδη που αγοράζουμε και το μαγαζί που τα παίρνουμε;

Το ξέρω ότι όλες οι πληροφορίες αυτές υπάρχουν στο φόρουμ, αλλά δεν τις βρήκα κάπου μαζεμένες σε ένα θέμα

Τι εννοω… 

Αγοραζω από Lidl   
                                  τυρί cottage 2,2 %
		 Ψωμί του τοστ μαύρο
                	 Χοιρινή ωμοπλάτη βραστή
		 Μήλα και μπανάνες

Από Βασιλόπουλο   
                               τυρί φέτα Milner 10% λιπαρά
		 Γαλοπούλα βραστή για το τοστ
                               Τυρί Τρικαλινό για τοστ
	            Ψάρια κατεψυγμένα
		 Fitness για το πρωινό
		 Topfruit Άλειμμα φρούτου με 0% λιπαρά (κάτι σαν μαρμελάδα)
		 Ψωμί σικάλεως (πρώτη φορα το πηρα από εκει)
		   Αυγά
Τα πρώτα που παίρνω από τον Βασιλόπουλο (τυριά μαρμελάδες και αλλα που ξεχνάω) δεν τα έχει το Lidl

Το θέμα είναι ότι δε ξέρω αν τα παίρνω σε καλές τιμές… 
Αν μπορείτε προτείνετε μαγαζιά για τις τροφές σας… 
Πχ σήμερα μου κακοφάνηκε που έδωσα τόσα χρήματα για αυγά… (2-2,5 ευρω τα 6 αν θυμάμαι; )

Εχετε κανει ερευνα αγορας; Για πειτε μαγαζια… 

Ελπίζω να μην εκανα καποιο λάθος με το θεμα. Εβαλα διαφορα στην αναζήτηση και δε βρηκα κατι συγκεντρωμενο... 
Αν υπαρχει συγχωρεστε με. Εκανα ποδια σημερα και δεν την παλευω...  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## leonidas13

Μπράβο για το θρεντ το σκεπτομουν και εγώ τώρα που έχουν σφίξει οι κώλοι οικονομικά!!

Λοιπόν ότι μπορείς να αγοράσεις από λαική ψώνισε το, είμαι κάθετος σε αυτό. Και από άποψη τιμής και από άποψη ποιότητας. Φέτος με έπιασε η προκοπή να πάω και απορώ πως δεν πήγαινα τόσα χρόνια. Ασε τα κατεψυγμένα και πάρε φρέσκα ψαράκια από λαική. Αρκει να αναγνωρίζεις λίγο τα σάπια. Σαρδέλα-γαύρος μια χαρά ψαράκια και σούπερ οικονομικά. Προφανώς προτείνω και μεγαλύτερα τύπου τονάκια-τσιπούρες, που τα βρίσκεις πολύ καλα.Δυστυχώς τα αυγά τα χωριατικα είναι ακριβά αφού τα βρίσκω 80 λεπτά το ζευγάρι...
Με 10ε εχεις γεμίσει φρούτα και λαχανικά για μια εβδομάδα!

Βρώμη κουάκερ(πάντα το σακουλάκι!!) από οπουδήποτε, αλλά τώρα μπάνισα την βρώμη fytro που πρέπει να είναι καινούρια. Πιο οικονομική και μου φαίνεται για κάποιο λόγο πιο γευστική (μάλλον επειδή είχα σιχαθεί τον μπάρμπα περισσότερο..)

Κοτατζ μόνο από λιντλ, γιατί τα άλλα ειναι απλησίαστα!

Οσον αφορά τον τόνο, είναι πολύ ασύμφορος. ΟΜΩΣ τις προάλλες στο καρφουρ μπάνισα εισαγόμενο τόνο απο ταυλάνδη 1,2 κιλα καθαρό βάρος (στραγγιστο δλδ) τόνο σε νερό στην απίστευτη τιμή των 10ε. Ομως εφόσον ανοιχτεί κρατάει μια εβδομάδα και δεν λεει να τρως από 2-3 φορές, οπότε έμενα πήγε χαμμένος..Βέβαια δεν ξέρω αν διατηρείται στην κατάψυξη αυτό το πράγμα. Αν ξέρει κάποιος ας με διαφωτίσει.

Με τα αυγά έχω πρόβλημα..Δεν θέλω να δίνω πάνω από 2 ε στην 10αδα και δυστυχώς όλα είναι σάπια που βρίσκω από σούπερ μάρκετ. Πρέπει να περιμένω να στέλνει η γιαγιά από το χωριο να ευχαριστηθώ αυγό...

Ψωμί του τόστ καρφουρ μου αρέσει περισσότερο σε γέυση-τιμή. Ομοίως γαλλοπούλα και τυρί..10 φέτες γαλλοπούλα στο 2,5ευρο μου βγαίνει και λίγο παραπάνω το φίνα/τρικαλινό..Και πάντα μου τα κόβουν, όχι έτοιμες συσκευασίες!

Από κρεατικά δεν έχω άποψη, μου στέλνει η μάνα μου..

Αυτά τα ολίγα από μένα!

----------


## worfel

αποψη μου

μην παιρνετε τονους απο ταιλανδη, ιαπωνια κτλπ

τοσα και τοσα γιναν με την ραδιενεργεια... παρτε απο αλλο μερος...

----------


## marvin

Αυγα ψωνιζω απο συγκεκριμενο αυγουλα  στην λαικη μου.Υπαρχουν διαφορες τιμες ξεκινονταος απο ο,12λεπτα το ενα.Ποτε δν ειχα παραπονο και ποτε δεν βρηκα χαλασμενο αυγο και το λεω αυτο αφου παιρνω 80-90 αυγα την εβδομαδα.

----------


## psilos85

Oσοι μπορειτε και εχετε προσβαση στο makro προτιμηστε το. Ειδικα για κρεας και κοτοπουλο ειnai must. αν θυμαμαι καλα για 10κιλο ψαρονεφρι κατεψυγμενο ειχε τιμη γυρω στα 5,50 ευρω/κιλο χωρις ΦΠΑ. Εχει και πολυ καλες συσκευασιες σε στηθος κοτοπουλο. Απο εκει και περα και τα προιοντα ιδιωτικης ετικετας απο ολα τα σ/μ ειναι καλα και ποιοτικα.

----------


## Kaloutsikos

> Βρώμη κουάκερ(πάντα το σακουλάκι!!) από οπουδήποτε, αλλά τώρα μπάνισα την βρώμη fytro που πρέπει να είναι καινούρια. Πιο οικονομική και μου φαίνεται για κάποιο λόγο πιο γευστική (μάλλον επειδή είχα σιχαθεί τον μπάρμπα περισσότερο..) *Είναι πολύ ακριβή, εγώ παίρνω από τον μασούτη τα 500γρ. 1,40ευρό.*
> 
> Οσον αφορά τον τόνο, είναι πολύ ασύμφορος. ΟΜΩΣ τις προάλλες στο καρφουρ μπάνισα εισαγόμενο τόνο απο ταυλάνδη 1,2 κιλα καθαρό βάρος (στραγγιστο δλδ) τόνο σε νερό στην απίστευτη τιμή των 10ε. Ομως εφόσον ανοιχτεί κρατάει μια εβδομάδα και δεν λεει να τρως από 2-3 φορές, οπότε έμενα πήγε χαμμένος..Βέβαια δεν ξέρω αν διατηρείται στην κατάψυξη αυτό το πράγμα. Αν ξέρει κάποιος ας με διαφωτίσει. *Πήρα σήμερα από Μασούτη συσκευασία που έχει μέσα 3 τόνους τον 160γρ. 3 ευρό.*


,

----------


## Kaloutsikos

> Oσοι μπορειτε και εχετε προσβαση στο makro προτιμηστε το. Ειδικα για κρεας και κοτοπουλο ειnai must. αν θυμαμαι καλα για 10κιλο ψαρονεφρι κατεψυγμενο ειχε τιμη γυρω στα 5,50 ευρω/κιλο χωρις ΦΠΑ. Εχει και πολυ καλες συσκευασιες σε στηθος κοτοπουλο. Απο εκει και περα και τα προιοντα ιδιωτικης ετικετας απο ολα τα σ/μ ειναι καλα και ποιοτικα.


Μακριά από κρέατα του Μακρο.

Επαιρνα στήθος κοτόπουλο 3,5 ευρό το κιλό, δεν τρωγότανε με τίποτα.

----------


## sTeLaKoS

> Αγοραζω από Lidl   
>                                   τυρί cottage 2,2 %
> 		 Ψωμί του τοστ μαύρο
>                 	 Χοιρινή ωμοπλάτη βραστή
> 		 Μήλα και μπανάνες
> 
> Από Βασιλόπουλο   
>                                τυρί φέτα Milner 10% λιπαρά
> 		 Γαλοπούλα βραστή για το τοστ
> ...


Στο λιντλ, η 10δα τα Large έχουνε 1,60€ νομίζω. Τα Medium 1,30€ ή κάπως έτσι.
Παίρνω τα L 2 χρόνια συνεχόμενα και είμαι ευχαριστημένος  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## kabamaru

Ωραίο θέμα αδερφέ ...Εγω Αγοραζω  Μηλα  μπανανες Ντοματες και μαρουλια απο την  λαική (Στη γειτονιά μου γινεται το σαββατο και  με εξυπηρετεί απιστευτα) ...απο τα  Lidl Αγοραζω   τυρί cottage  . τονο  σε  κονσερβα (τον ειχε  προσφορα 1.11 ευρω ) .   10αδα αυγα(1.26)..    μουσλι (2ευρω το κιλο)    ... απο  τον Σκλαβενιτη  Γαλοπούλα  φιλετο( 7.60  το κιλο φαρμακειο)   .. κοτοπουλο φιλετο   (7.60 το κιλο     φαρμακειο και αυτο )  Μοσχάρι Κιλότο(9.60 το κιλο)  και Ψάρια κατεψυγμένα  ..ψωμι παιρνω  πολυσπορο  απο τον φουρνο  ..Να σημειώσω οτι αρκετες φορες κατεβαίνω στην αγωρα στην ομονοια οπου εχει καλυτερες τιμες παράδειγμα προχθες βρηκα Στήθος κοτόπουλο 4.5 ευρω το κιλο

----------


## tolis93

παιδια μουσλι απο λιντλ 2 ευρω το κιλο.και τα σπαει.αυγα απο σκλαβενιτη τα 30(ναι τα 30) μωλις 3,70 και μαλιστα ειναι ελεφθερας βοσκης.εκανα τεστ και βγηκε κοτοπουλακι.οχι αστεια.ολοφρεσκα.το κοτατζ στα λιντλ ειναι οντως 2,2 στα σιγουρα?γιατι δε λεει.τα φθηνοτερα γιαουρτια ειναι τα νουνου κλασικ 4 κεσεδια 2,50 ευρα 2% λιπαρα κιολας.απο γαλα παιρνω το αγνο 1,22 το λιτρο πληρες 1,5% και 0% ιδια τιμη.κοτοπουλο εγω πλεον παραγγελνω απο τη ταβερνα διπλα απο το σπιτι μ κ τα παιρνω τζαμπα(στα 100 κοτοπουλα π παιρνει παιρνω τα 2 και καμια φορα δε πληρωνω κιολας).γενικα γαλοπουλα παιρνω απο σκλαβενιτη κ τα σπαει πολυ καλη κ με 8 ευρω το κιλο(νορμαλ τιμη) φρουτα εννοειται απο λαικη οπως κ ψαρια.οσο για το μελι.πολυ απλα απο καταστημα που πουλαει αποκληστικα και μονο τετοια μαραφετια(ταχινι μελι φυστικοβουτηρο)βιολογικα και πιο φθηνα απο οτι των σουπερμαρκετ

----------


## tolis93

> Καλησπερα σας
> 
> Ανοίγω αυτό το θέμα γιατί τα έχω βρει σκούρα με την προμήθεια της τροφής μου
> 
> Τι θα λέγατε να συγκεντρώσουμε εδώ τα είδη που αγοράζουμε και το μαγαζί που τα παίρνουμε;
> 
> Το ξέρω ότι όλες οι πληροφορίες αυτές υπάρχουν στο φόρουμ, αλλά δεν τις βρήκα κάπου μαζεμένες σε ένα θέμα
> 
> Τι εννοω… 
> ...


αυτο τι λεει καλο?απο θερμιδες τι εχει?μπας και αρχησω να το ξεσκιζω με τρελανε μονο η ονομασια.μεταξυ μας παιρνε τυρι αρλα 5% πολυ καλο και οι 6-7 φετες μωλις 1,65

----------


## leonidas13

> ,


Σίγουρα η fytro είναι πιο φτηνή από τον μπάρμπα, τσεκαρισμένο! 
Μασούτη δυστυχώς δεν έχουμε στην Πάτρα..
Τον τόνο μάλλον θα τον καταργήσω γιατί πολλά ακούγονται και θα τον έχω για λύση ανάγκης..Τόσο φτηνά δεν τον έχω πετύχει πουθενά πάντως!
Πιθανολογώ πως ακόμα και σε γνωστές αλυσίδες σούπερ μάρκετ υπάρχουν διαφορετικές προμήθειες σε αναλώσιμα τύπου αυγά,οπωροκηπευτικά..Βρήκα κάτι πολύ γευστικά αυγά στα ντία για παράδειγμα και καλή τιμή και πάω πάλι σε 2ο κατάστημα ντία και βρίσκω διαφορετικά αυγά-σάπια..
30 αυγά τα παίρνεις έτσι ελαφρά την καρδία? Δεν εμπιστεύομαι και τόσο αυγά από μάρκετ (έφαγα χωριάτικο αυγό και μετά από μάρκετ και σιχάθηκα τη ζωή μου, αλλά τι να κάνεις..) αν είναι 30 θα μένουν κιόλας μερικές μέρες παραπάνω (άσχετα με την ημερομηνία λήξης) και τα ψιλοσιχαίνομαι. Εκτός αν τα καταναλώνεις μπαμ μπαμ...

----------


## beatshooter

Λιντλ:

-Φιλετο στηθος κοτοπουλο 600γρ νομιζω κανει καπου 4,49(δεν θυμαμαι καλα)
-κατι μπριζολακια χοιρινα φιλετο(οκ εχουν λιγο λιπος γυρω γυρω αλλα το βγαζω με μαχαιρι αν δν βαριεμαι)
-Φιλετα σολομου travnic einai πιο φθηνα απο μια αλλη μαρκα σολομου που εχει
-Γαριδες/φιλετο μπακαλιαρο επισης απο κει αγοραζω

*Για τονο εχω παρατηρησει πως η κονσερβα γκεισα εχει μεγαλυτερη ποσοστητα(σε καθαρο βαρος) απ τον ριο μαρε.Αγοραζω και ιδιωτικης ετικετας ΑΒ τονο αλλα παρατηρω πως δεν ειναι γευστηκα/ποιοτηκα(?) το ιδιο.

**Αυγα μεσαια 0.83 την εξαδα αλλα να απρω το πολυ 2 εξαδες την βδομαδα

***Γαλα φαρμα 2€ το 1.5λιτρο.βεβαια δεν ξερω αν ειναι καλο σε σχεση με αλλα,θα ηθελα γνωμες γι αυτο οπως επισης και για γιαουρτια,αγοραζω τα Ολυμπος κυριως αλλα οχι τρελλες ποσοτητες.

ΝΕΡΟ ΖΑΓΟΡΙ 1.40 η 6αδα  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Kaloutsikos

> Σίγουρα η fytro είναι πιο φτηνή από τον *μπάρμπα*, τσεκαρισμένο! 
> Μασούτη δυστυχώς δεν έχουμε στην Πάτρα..
> Τον τόνο μάλλον θα τον καταργήσω γιατί πολλά ακούγονται και θα τον έχω για λύση ανάγκης..Τόσο φτηνά δεν τον έχω πετύχει πουθενά πάντως!
> Πιθανολογώ πως ακόμα και σε γνωστές αλυσίδες σούπερ μάρκετ υπάρχουν διαφορετικές προμήθειες σε αναλώσιμα τύπου αυγά,οπωροκηπευτικά..Βρήκα κάτι πολύ γευστικά αυγά στα ντία για παράδειγμα και καλή τιμή και πάω πάλι σε 2ο κατάστημα ντία και βρίσκω διαφορετικά αυγά-σάπια..
> 30 αυγά τα παίρνεις έτσι ελαφρά την καρδία? Δεν εμπιστεύομαι και τόσο αυγά από μάρκετ (έφαγα χωριάτικο αυγό και μετά από μάρκετ και σιχάθηκα τη ζωή μου, αλλά τι να κάνεις..) αν είναι 30 θα μένουν κιόλας μερικές μέρες παραπάνω (άσχετα με την ημερομηνία λήξης) και τα ψιλοσιχαίνομαι. Εκτός αν τα καταναλώνεις μπαμ μπαμ...


Tα Fytro αν θυμάμαι καλά έχουν 2,80 τα 500γρ.
*ποιος είναι ο Μπάρμπας?*

----------


## leonidas13

> Tα Fytro αν θυμάμαι καλά έχουν 2,80 τα 500γρ.
> *ποιος είναι ο Μπάρμπας?*


2,2 τα παίρνω τα φυτρο! Μπάρμπα εννοώ τον ασπρομάλλη κάπελα στα quaker

----------


## tolis93

> Σίγουρα η fytro είναι πιο φτηνή από τον μπάρμπα, τσεκαρισμένο! 
> Μασούτη δυστυχώς δεν έχουμε στην Πάτρα..
> Τον τόνο μάλλον θα τον καταργήσω γιατί πολλά ακούγονται και θα τον έχω για λύση ανάγκης..Τόσο φτηνά δεν τον έχω πετύχει πουθενά πάντως!
> Πιθανολογώ πως ακόμα και σε γνωστές αλυσίδες σούπερ μάρκετ υπάρχουν διαφορετικές προμήθειες σε αναλώσιμα τύπου αυγά,οπωροκηπευτικά..Βρήκα κάτι πολύ γευστικά αυγά στα ντία για παράδειγμα και καλή τιμή και πάω πάλι σε 2ο κατάστημα ντία και βρίσκω διαφορετικά αυγά-σάπια..
> 30 αυγά τα παίρνεις έτσι ελαφρά την καρδία? Δεν εμπιστεύομαι και τόσο αυγά από μάρκετ (έφαγα χωριάτικο αυγό και μετά από μάρκετ και σιχάθηκα τη ζωή μου, αλλά τι να κάνεις..) αν είναι 30 θα μένουν κιόλας μερικές μέρες παραπάνω (άσχετα με την ημερομηνία λήξης) και τα ψιλοσιχαίνομαι. Εκτός αν τα καταναλώνεις μπαμ μπαμ...


 τα συγκεκριμενα αυγα ειναι παρα πολυ καλα σε μια δοση ετρωγα αυγα απο το χωριο μαζι με αυτα δε καταλαβαινα ποια ειναι ποια.νταξει μια βδομαδα να μου κρατησουν τα 30 αυγα εμενα

----------


## PEGY

Θα συμφωνήσω κ εγώ πως η λαίκη είναι η καλύτερη λύση και γιατί υπάρχουν αρκετοί παραγωγοί, οπότε έχεις ποιότητα και γιατί οι τιμές είναι μακράν οι καλύτερες (2μαρούλια +1 ρόκα =1 ΕΥΡΩ!!). κ για ψάρια συμφέρει. 

Επίσης για όσους μένουν Αθήνα στην Καραγιώργη Σερβίας είναι ένα γωνιακό μαγαζί με 

ξηροκάρπια κ τέτοια που  έχει χύμα βρώμη 2,90 το κιλό!!!!!! Κ μην κολλήσετε επειδή 

είναι χύμα κ δεν ξέρετε τι ποιοτητας είναι κ τέτοια γιατί και ο καπετάνιος πριν την βάλει στο τσίγκινο κουτάκι έτσι ήταν!!!!

----------


## ggeorge

Καλημερα
Χαιρομαι που σας αρεσε το θεματακι.... 

Πολυτιμες πληροφοριες για μενα... Θα αρχισω τις βολτες μου... 




> Topfruit Άλειμμα φρούτου με 0% λιπαρά (κάτι σαν μαρμελάδα)


Για τον φιλο που ρωτησε
Ειναι απιστευτα γευστικό. Πηρα για πρωτη φορα φραουλα. 
στα 100 γραμμαρια εχει 0,15 πρωτεινη, 57 υδατανθρακες , 0 λιπος. 
228 κcal. 100 gr βεβαια είναι μεγαλη ποσοτητα. Το κουτακι είναι των 220γρ. Τιμή δε θυμαμαι...

----------


## tolis93

> Καλημερα
> Χαιρομαι που σας αρεσε το θεματακι.... 
> 
> Πολυτιμες πληροφοριες για μενα... Θα αρχισω τις βολτες μου... 
> 
> 
> Για τον φιλο που ρωτησε
> Ειναι απιστευτα γευστικό. Πηρα για πρωτη φορα φραουλα. 
> στα 100 γραμμαρια εχει 0,15 πρωτεινη, 57 υδατανθρακες , 0 λιπος. 
> 228 κcal. 100 gr βεβαια είναι μεγαλη ποσοτητα. Το κουτακι είναι των 220γρ. Τιμή δε θυμαμαι...


 ειναι κυριακη σημερα γαμωτο.παω αυριο να του αλλαξω τα φωτα!!!
παιδια ενα καλο tip που εχω παρατηρησει.στο σκλαβενιτη εχουν καθε βδομαδα λογικα(γιατι δε παω κ πιο συχνα)καποια προιοντα σε προσφορα τα εχουν στα πρωτα πρωτα ραφια.συμφερουν τρελα γιατι τα ριχνουν πολυ σε τιμες.χτες προχτες π πηγα πηρα σε προσφορα δημιτριακα ολικης μωλις 2,5 ευρω απο 3,70.
υποψη στο σκλαβενιτη παλι στα βιολογικα προιοντα εχει δημιτριακα απο καλαμποκι χωρις καθολου ζαχαρη παααρα πολυ ωραια και βιολογικα μωλις 2,20 το κουτι
 επισης η καλυτερη κετσαπ ειναι αυτη της ελαις απιστευτη γευση και καλη τιμη σχετικα.αλλα η φθηνοτερη ειναι της κραφτ και ειναι επισης πολυ καλη.1,40 τα 360 γραμμαρια η light κ η κανονικη καπου εκει παιζει.επισης μουσταρδα να προτυματε της ΕΚΜΑ ειναι οντως χωρις συντηριτικα και περαν της απιστευτης γευσης της εχει και 3,50 αν θυμαμαι καλα η συσκευασια των 500γρ

----------


## the_trooper

> ξηροκάρπια κ τέτοια που  έχει χύμα βρώμη 2,90 το κιλό!!!!!! Κ μην κολλήσετε επειδή 
> 
> είναι χύμα κ δεν ξέρετε τι ποιοτητας είναι κ τέτοια γιατί και ο καπετάνιος πριν την βάλει στο τσίγκινο κουτάκι έτσι ήταν!!!!


Το μπαχαρ την έχει 2.20 στην Ευρυπίδου. Πας και Βαρβάκειο μετά και παίρνεις φιλέτο με 4.50 ευρώ και αυγά 0.10 το ένα και είσαι κυριος  :08. Turtle:

----------


## gym

> Θα συμφωνήσω κ εγώ πως η λαίκη είναι η καλύτερη λύση και γιατί υπάρχουν αρκετοί παραγωγοί, οπότε έχεις ποιότητα και γιατί οι τιμές είναι μακράν οι καλύτερες (2μαρούλια +1 ρόκα =1 ΕΥΡΩ!!). κ για ψάρια συμφέρει. 
> 
> *Επίσης για όσους μένουν Αθήνα στην Καραγιώργη Σερβίας είναι ένα γωνιακό μαγαζί με 
> 
> ξηροκάρπια κ τέτοια που  έχει χύμα βρώμη 2,90 το κιλό!!!!!!* Κ μην κολλήσετε επειδή 
> 
> είναι χύμα κ δεν ξέρετε τι ποιοτητας είναι κ τέτοια γιατί και ο καπετάνιος πριν την βάλει στο τσίγκινο κουτάκι έτσι ήταν!!!!


και σε εμας θεσσαλονικη υπαρχεο χυμα αλλα ρε συ εγω σιχαινομαι γιατι την εχουν ανοιχτη εκει κ περναει κοσμος,σκονη κακο και ολα εκει....ε αντε αυτο να το φας μετα....γι αυτο λεω την αλλη....αλλα δεν εχω βρει αναποφλοιωτη χυμα βρωμη θεσσαλονικη ειναι η αληθεια! :01. Unsure:  :01. Unsure:

----------


## tolis93

παιδια λιντλ το ξαναλεω.κλειστη κιολας το κιλο 2 ευρω.αν δε γουσταρετε τα φρουτα π εχει μεσα ε απλα βγαλτε τα σιγα.υποψη τα quaker βγαινουν σε 2 συσκευασιες 500γρ.το κουτακι εχει 2,80 το σακουλακι 2,20.ακριβως ιδια βρωμη τα χω παρει κ τα 2 κ εχω δει κ τα συστατικα.ακριβως ιδια ολα

----------


## gym

> παιδια λιντλ το ξαναλεω.κλειστη κιολας το κιλο 2 ευρω.αν δε γουσταρετε τα φρουτα π εχει μεσα ε απλα βγαλτε τα σιγα.υποψη τα quaker βγαινουν σε 2 συσκευασιες 500γρ.το κουτακι εχει 2,80 το σακουλακι 2,20.ακριβως ιδια βρωμη τα χω παρει κ τα 2 κ εχω δει κ τα συστατικα.ακριβως ιδια ολα


κοιτα γνωμη μου αν εχει διαφορα φρουτακια κ ιστοριες μεσα οσο και να τα βγαλεις κατι θα εχει απο τα φρουτακια...λιγη σκονουλα που βαζουν για παραπανω γλυκα αλλα δεν γραφεται προφανως στα συστατικα...εγω δεν θα το εκανα...θα επαιρνα την χυμα στην χειροτερη!

----------


## tolis93

> κοιτα γνωμη μου αν εχει διαφορα φρουτακια κ ιστοριες μεσα οσο και να τα βγαλεις κατι θα εχει απο τα φρουτακια...λιγη σκονουλα που βαζουν για παραπανω γλυκα αλλα δεν γραφεται προφανως στα συστατικα...εγω δεν θα το εκανα...θα επαιρνα την χυμα στην χειροτερη!


τι να πω παντως ειναι παρα πολυ καλη σε θεμα ποιοτητας.επισης στο σκλαβενιτη κατω απο τη quaker εχει και μια αλλη μαρκα δε θυμαμαι ποια πολυ φθηνοτερη.δεν εχω δοκιμασει αλλα φενεται παρα πολυ καλη

----------


## gym

> τι να πω παντως ειναι παρα πολυ καλη σε θεμα ποιοτητας.επισης στο σκλαβενιτη κατω απο τη quaker εχει και μια αλλη μαρκα δε θυμαμαι ποια πολυ φθηνοτερη.δεν εχω δοκιμασει αλλα φενεται παρα πολυ καλη


κοιτα εχουν διαφορα απο μαρκα σε μαρκα αλλα αν ειναι καθαρη παρτην..σιγα !βρωμη ειναι...αλλοι λενε αν δεν ειναι του μπαρμπα ειναι σαν αχυρο...ε δεν με πολυνοιζει κιολας γιατι δεν την τρωω ωμη οποτε...

----------


## tolis93

> κοιτα εχουν διαφορα απο μαρκα σε μαρκα αλλα αν ειναι καθαρη παρτην..σιγα !βρωμη ειναι...αλλοι λενε αν δεν ειναι του μπαρμπα ειναι σαν αχυρο...ε δεν με πολυνοιζει κιολας γιατι δεν την τρωω ωμη οποτε...


με λιγο κακαο η λιγο μελι στη τελικη με 2 στεβια οοολα γινονται τζαμι! :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## gym

> με λιγο κακαο η λιγο μελι στη τελικη με 2 στεβια οοολα γινονται τζαμι!


μιλαμε ομως για βρωμη...αμα ειναι βαλε κ μερεντα να δεις πως γινονται... :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## tolis93

[QUOTE=gym;393905]μιλαμε ομως για βρωμη...αμα ειναι βαλε κ μερεντα να δεις πως γινονται... :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green: [/QUOTEε η μερεντα δεν ειναι το ιδιο με το μελι η τη στεβια νταξει :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## lef

> Λιντλ:
> 
> -Φιλετο στηθος κοτοπουλο 600γρ νομιζω κανει καπου 4,49(δεν θυμαμαι καλα)
> -κατι μπριζολακια χοιρινα φιλετο(οκ εχουν λιγο λιπος γυρω γυρω αλλα το βγαζω με μαχαιρι αν δν βαριεμαι)
> -*Φιλετα σολομου travnic einai πιο φθηνα απο μια αλλη μαρκα σολομου που εχει*
> -Γαριδες/φιλετο μπακαλιαρο επισης απο κει αγοραζω
> 
> *Για τονο εχω παρατηρησει πως η κονσερβα γκεισα εχει μεγαλυτερη ποσοστητα(σε καθαρο βαρος) απ τον ριο μαρε.Αγοραζω και ιδιωτικης ετικετας ΑΒ τονο αλλα παρατηρω πως δεν ειναι γευστηκα/ποιοτηκα(?) το ιδιο.
> 
> ...


φιλε μου η αλλη μαρκα ομως ειναι πολυ πιο ποιοτικη(μιας και τον σολομο τον θελεις για τα λιπαρα) και γευστικη
και η διαφορα ειναι στο 50 λεπτα δεν αξιζει πιστευω

----------


## tolis93

> Καλησπερα σας
> 
> Ανοίγω αυτό το θέμα γιατί τα έχω βρει σκούρα με την προμήθεια της τροφής μου
> 
> Τι θα λέγατε να συγκεντρώσουμε εδώ τα είδη που αγοράζουμε και το μαγαζί που τα παίρνουμε;
> 
> Το ξέρω ότι όλες οι πληροφορίες αυτές υπάρχουν στο φόρουμ, αλλά δεν τις βρήκα κάπου μαζεμένες σε ένα θέμα
> 
> Τι εννοω… 
> ...


 φιλε μου σχετικα με αυτα τα τοpfruit επειδη εψαχνα να δω αν συμφερουν σε σχεση με το μελι απο υδατανθρακα κτλπ.ειναι της εταιριας μακεδονικη?μονο τετοια βρηκα topfruit

----------


## tolis93

βρηκα τυρι κοτατζ με....ο,4% λιπαρα.αν το βρουμε ποτε ελλαδα θα το βρουμε στα λιντλ.ειναι παλι το linessa αλλα το light...ελπιζουμε

----------


## tolis93

ελπιζω να βοηθησει αρκετα αυτο το site 
http://www.killdeal.gr/

ειναι ευκολο στη χρηση και πολυ μα πολυ καλο

----------


## TEFAAtzis

απο τα Lidl παιρνω
cotatz 2,2% λιπαρα
γιαουρτακια 2 %
γαλα 1,5 λιπαρα ημιαποβουτηρωμενο
τονο
ρυζι
αυγα
μαυρο ψωμι σικαλεως
και τις προαλες πηρα και κατι ντοματινια

κρεατα απο σουπερμαρκετ κρεατων Ζελιαλιδης
φιλετο κοτας 7 το κιλο 
μοσχαρισιος κιμας 5,90

----------


## ggeorge

> φιλε μου σχετικα με αυτα τα τοpfruit επειδη εψαχνα να δω αν συμφερουν σε σχεση με το μελι απο υδατανθρακα κτλπ.ειναι της εταιριας μακεδονικη?μονο τετοια βρηκα topfruit


δυστυχως πεταξα το περιτυλιγμα και εχει μεινει μονο το κουτακι που είναι διαφανο... 
Οταν ξαναπαρω θα γραψω και μαρκα...

----------


## PEGY

> Το μπαχαρ την έχει 2.20 στην Ευρυπίδου. Πας και Βαρβάκειο μετά και παίρνεις φιλέτο με 4.50 ευρώ και αυγά 0.10 το ένα και είσαι κυριος


Είχα καιρό να πάω στο μπαχάρ κ δεν το θυμόμουν, δίκιο έχεις!!!!




> και σε εμας θεσσαλονικη υπαρχεο χυμα αλλα ρε συ εγω σιχαινομαι γιατι την εχουν ανοιχτη εκει κ περναει κοσμος,σκονη κακο και ολα εκει....ε αντε αυτο να το φας μετα....γι αυτο λεω την αλλη....αλλα δεν εχω βρει αναποφλοιωτη χυμα βρωμη θεσσαλονικη ειναι η αληθεια!


Η μόνη διαφορά είναι ότι στο χύμα τη βλέπεις τη βρωμιά! Παλιότερα ήμουν πολύ σιχασιάρα, τελικά διαπίστωσα οτι δεν παθαίνω τίποτα. . .  :01. Razz:

----------


## gym

> Είχα καιρό να πάω στο μπαχάρ κ δεν το θυμόμουν, δίκιο έχεις!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Η μόνη διαφορά είναι ότι στο χύμα τη βλέπεις τη βρωμιά! Παλιότερα ήμουν πολύ σιχασιάρα, τελικά διαπίστωσα οτι δεν παθαίνω τίποτα. . .


 :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL: 
καλα κ εγω δεν παθαινω αλλα σιχαινομαι... :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## PEGY

> καλα κ εγω δεν παθαινω αλλα σιχαινομαι...


τοτε πάαααααααααασο :01. Wink:

----------


## ggeorge

> φιλε μου σχετικα με αυτα τα τοpfruit επειδη εψαχνα να δω αν συμφερουν σε σχεση με το μελι απο υδατανθρακα κτλπ.ειναι της εταιριας μακεδονικη?μονο τετοια βρηκα topfruit 
> 
> 
> δυστυχως πεταξα το περιτυλιγμα και εχει μεινει μονο το κουτακι που είναι διαφανο... 
> Οταν ξαναπαρω θα γραψω και μαρκα...


Το πηρα σημερα ξανα. Ναι η μακεδονική είναι η εταιρία. Τρομαξα να βρω την επιγραφη. Το γραφει στον πατο με πολυ μικρά γραμματα

----------


## tolis93

ΣΩΘΗΚΑ!!!
λοιπον παιδες επειδη τα οικονομικα με τα οοοσα παιρνω βγαιναν κομματακι τσιτα.στο οριο π λεμε.κ σπαζομουν οταν εμαινα απο τυρια γαλοπουλες αυγα κτλπ στη μεση τησ βδομαδας.κανω πλεον το εξης.μια φορα το μηνα μακρο.γαλοπουλα 800 γραμμαρια στηθος στεγνοτατο 3μισι ευρω.κοτοπουλο στηθος φιλετο 1 κιλο 4 ευρω αν θυμαμαι καλα.βρωμη.μια τεραστια συσκευασια αν θυμαμαι καλα καπου στα 3 ευρω.μιλαμε για 2 κιλα αν θυμαμαι καλα το πακετο.μελι ολυμπου απλα τελειο κ ειναι οντως μελι το κιλο 4 ευρω μωλις.γιαουρτια παιρνω κουβαδες πλεον με 2 ευρω κ 3 κ οχι 3 κυπελακια στην ιδια τιμη.γαλοπουλα καπνιστη στηθος 1 μπαστουνι(εχω μηχανιμα και το κοβω εγω σε φετες)4 ευρω.και πολυ καλη γαλοπουλα υφαντης κιολας.επισης παιρνω κοτατζ απο τα λιντλ καθως και γιαουρτια της ιδιας μαρκας 500γραμμαρια 80 λεπτα και ειναι κ αψογα.τυρι αρλα 5% ενα μπαστουνι 5 ευρω νομιζω(για αυτο δεν ειμαι σιγουρος γιατι τα χασα στην αποδειξη).τελος παντων με λιγα λογια.μια φορα το μηνα μακρο για κρεατα πουλερικα γαλακτομικα κ καθαρισατε.αυγα δε πηρα γιατι τα προτυμω φρεσκα.τωρα να παρω αυγα για ενα ολοκληρο μηνα..ε νταξει :01. Razz: υποψη εχει αραβικες ολικης.καλυτερες απο το ψωμι ολικης.εχουν κ 6 γραμμαρια πρωτεινη η καθε μια :01. Razz:

----------


## ggeorge

παιδες το ψωμί για τοστ που εχει το lidl (ενα μαυρο που εχει κομματια πανω δε ξερω τι είναι) μαρκα rivercote sliced rye bread ειναι καλο; Οχι απο γευση. Απο γευση δε τρωγεται. Αυτο παιρνω. Απο διατροφικά στοιχεια. Δε ξερω τι εχει μεσα...

Να παρω κατι αλλο;
ευχαριστω

----------


## gym

> παιδες το ψωμί για τοστ που εχει το lidl (ενα μαυρο που εχει κομματια πανω δε ξερω τι είναι) μαρκα rivercote sliced rye bread ειναι καλο; Οχι απο γευση. Απο γευση δε τρωγεται. Αυτο παιρνω. Απο διατροφικά στοιχεια. Δε ξερω τι εχει μεσα...
> 
> Να παρω κατι αλλο;
> ευχαριστω


δεν εχει ταμπελιτσα?περιεργο...
αμα δεν εχει ταμπελα με το τι εχει μεσα,παρε αλλο...εννοεις εκεινα τα και καλα φυσικα που τα εχουν ξεχωριστα απο τα συσκευασμενα τις μαρκες?αν ναι,τοτε αυτα ειναι κ κατεψυγμενα...μακρυα

----------


## tolis93

> παιδες το ψωμί για τοστ που εχει το lidl (ενα μαυρο που εχει κομματια πανω δε ξερω τι είναι) μαρκα rivercote sliced rye bread ειναι καλο; Οχι απο γευση. Απο γευση δε τρωγεται. Αυτο παιρνω. Απο διατροφικά στοιχεια. Δε ξερω τι εχει μεσα...
> 
> Να παρω κατι αλλο;
> ευχαριστω


 εγω θα σου προτεινα κατσελη.οκ 1,80 εχει αλλα ξερεις τι εχει μεσα στη τελικη.το αλλο ποσο εχει?κοιτα τα γερμανικα ψωμια ειναι τα καλυτερα αλλα αν δε γραφει συστατικα πανω δε ξερω λιγο καπως μ φενεται εμενα

----------


## gym

> εγω θα σου προτεινα κατσελη.οκ 1,80 εχει αλλα ξερεις τι εχει μεσα στη τελικη.το αλλο ποσο εχει?κοιτα *τα γερμανικα ψωμια* ειναι τα καλυτερα αλλα αν δε γραφει συστατικα πανω δε ξερω λιγο καπως μ φενεται εμενα


δεν ειναι απαραιτητα γερμανικα τα ψωμια απο το λιντλ...

----------


## tolis93

> δεν ειναι απαραιτητα γερμανικα τα ψωμια απο το λιντλ...


τα ρivercote ειναι γερμανικα απο οσο ξερω γιαυτο ειπα το γερμανικο :01. Smile:

----------


## jGod

gym για βρωμη χυμα απο θεσσ.νικη να πας στο 'Εν καρπώ'  έχει χύμα βρώμη 2.5ευρώ το κιλό..το μαγαζί είναι απλά πεντακάθαρο...πάνε μια βόλτα ,το κακό είναι οτι πάντα λιγουρεύομαι άλλα πραγματα αλλα τι να κανουμε! εχει και λιναροσπορο, ηλιοσπορους κτλπ κτλπ!

ψηλε 2.5 δεν εχει το κιλο ρε?..δεν θυμαμαι ακριβως

----------


## TEFAAtzis

> gym για βρωμη χυμα απο θεσσ.νικη να πας στο 'Εν καρπώ'  έχει χύμα βρώμη 2.5ευρώ το κιλό..το μαγαζί είναι απλά πεντακάθαρο...πάνε μια βόλτα ,το κακό είναι οτι πάντα λιγουρεύομαι άλλα πραγματα αλλα τι να κανουμε! εχει και λιναροσπορο, ηλιοσπορους κτλπ κτλπ!
> 
> ψηλε 2.5 δεν εχει το κιλο ρε?..δεν θυμαμαι ακριβως


νομιζω 2.30!!!

----------


## gym

> gym για βρωμη χυμα απο θεσσ.νικη να πας στο 'Εν καρπώ'  έχει χύμα βρώμη 2.5ευρώ το κιλό..το μαγαζί είναι απλά πεντακάθαρο...πάνε μια βόλτα ,το κακό είναι οτι πάντα λιγουρεύομαι άλλα πραγματα αλλα τι να κανουμε! εχει και λιναροσπορο, ηλιοσπορους κτλπ κτλπ!
> 
> ψηλε 2.5 δεν εχει το κιλο ρε?..δεν θυμαμαι ακριβως


το ξερω ρε συ κ διπλα εμενα εκει στην αγιας σοφιας...αλλα εγω θελω χοντρη βρωμη κ ολοι πουλανε την ψιλη...αυτο δεν το εχω βρει θεσ...

----------


## nopantas

παιδια το εν καρπω που βρισκεται ακριβως?κεντρο?αυτη με 2,3 το κιλο πως ειναι απο γευση συγκριτικα με το κουακερ?

----------


## gym

> παιδια το εν καρπω που βρισκεται ακριβως?κεντρο?αυτη με 2,3 το κιλο πως ειναι απο γευση συγκριτικα με το κουακερ?


εχει ενα πισω απο ακριβως απο την αγιας σοφιας την εκκλησια κ πολλα αλλα...

----------


## eri_87

Παιδιά εγώ ψωνίζω τα εξής: 

Από λιντλ:
Κότατζ 2,2%
Τυρί ανάμεικτο τριμμένο λινέσα λαιτ για καμιά πίτσα  :01. Razz: 
Γιαούρτι όλυμπος 2% 1κιλό

Από Μαρινόπουλο:
βρώμη νιφάδες Fytro 1,80Ε τα 500γρ
τρικαλινό ελαφρύ 
γαλοπούλα βραστή υφαντής για τοστ
ψωμί τοστ "γέννημα θρέμα-σίκαλης" κατσέλης
γάλα ΑΓΝΟ λαιτ και Δέλτα  λαιτ
γιαούρτια Δωδώνη 0 & 2%
Καρύδια-αμύγδαλα-φουντούκια

Από Βασιλόπουλο:
Καμιά φορά γαλοπούλα στήθος 
Τυρί Arla delight 5%
Μούσλι

 :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## ggeorge

> δεν εχει ταμπελιτσα?περιεργο...
> αμα δεν εχει ταμπελα με το τι εχει μεσα,παρε αλλο...εννοεις εκεινα τα και καλα φυσικα που τα εχουν ξεχωριστα απο τα συσκευασμενα τις μαρκες?αν ναι,τοτε αυτα ειναι κ κατεψυγμενα...μακρυα


τελικά λεει τα παντα απλα δεν τα πολυκαταλαβαίνω...

ενεργεια 224 kcal τα 100 γρ
πρωτείνη 6,7 γρ
υδατανθρακες 40
λίπος 2

και συστατικά (αυτα δεν καταλαβαινω αν ειναι καλα)

αλευρι ολικής 35%
προζύμι απο αλευρι σίκαλης 28% (αλευρι σίκαλης νερό και λακτοβάκιλλοι)
αλεύρι σίτου 5%
αλάτι
ζύμι αρτοποιίας 
σουσάμι 0,3%

Πως το βλεπετε;
Να το γυρίσω σε ψωμί τοστ "γέννημα θρέμα-σίκαλης" κατσέλης που προτείνατε;

----------


## tolis93

> τελικά λεει τα παντα απλα δεν τα πολυκαταλαβαίνω...
> 
> ενεργεια 224 kcal τα 100 γρ
> πρωτείνη 6,7 γρ
> υδατανθρακες 40
> λίπος 2
> 
> και συστατικά (αυτα δεν καταλαβαινω αν ειναι καλα)
> 
> ...


κοιτα δεν ειναι ασχημο αλλα με χαλανε κατι λακτοβακιλλοι δν εχω ιδεα τι ειναι.τωρα το αλευρι σιτου δεν ειναι κ οτι καλυτερο.εγω για παντα κατσελη ρε.100% σικαλη κ τελος :01. Razz:

----------


## ggeorge

πολυ ωραία... 
Αφορμή εψαχνα να παρω άλλο

Κατσελης λοιπον... 

γέννημα θρέμα-σίκαλης κατσέλης
Αυτο εννοείς ετσι;

----------


## ggeorge

μπορείτε να μου προτείνετε μαρκα *μαυρου ρυζιού* και *μακαρονιού*; 
Διαβαζω τα συστατικά τους στα ραφια και δεν τα πολυκαταλαβαίνω...
Υπαρχουν αρκετα ... 

Ποια είναι τα καλυτερα απο διατροφικά στοιχεια; Και που τα βρισκουμε;

----------


## tolis93

> μπορείτε να μου προτείνετε μαρκα *μαυρου ρυζιού* και *μακαρονιού*; 
> Διαβαζω τα συστατικά τους στα ραφια και δεν τα πολυκαταλαβαίνω...
> Υπαρχουν αρκετα ... 
> 
> Ποια είναι τα καλυτερα απο διατροφικά στοιχεια; Και που τα βρισκουμε;


εγω τα μελισσα κ τα agrino θα προτεινα απο οτι ξερω αυτα ειναι τα καλυτερα.θα ριξω κ ενα ψαξιμο.και της fytro ειναι ολα τα προιοντα καλα

----------


## tolis93

> πολυ ωραία... 
> Αφορμή εψαχνα να παρω άλλο
> 
> Κατσελης λοιπον... 
> 
> γέννημα θρέμα-σίκαλης κατσέλης
> Αυτο εννοείς ετσι;


οοο ναι.καταρχας ειναι και μαμω τα ψωμακια.εγω το ψωμι δε το τρωω.αυτο μαζι με τονο ειναι τοπ

----------


## ggeorge

καλημερα παιδια... 
Ψωμια τοστ αγορασα το πρωι. Ημουν βιαστικός και δεν εψαξα για ρυζι και μακαρονια. Θα ξαναπαω το απογευμα... 

Γεννημα θρεμα του Κατσελη δεν είχε το σουπερ. Μηπως εννοεις καραμολέγκο; Τετοιο βρηκα και το πηρα. Απο κατσελη βρήκα ενα το οποίο το ονομάζει super σαντουιτσ ολικης. Το πηρα και αυτο. Και τα δυο εχουν παρομοια συστατικά... 

Για το ρυζι και μακαρονι οι εταιριες που προτείνεις βγαζουν μονο ενα προιον μαυρου; Γιατι εκει γινεται το μπερδεμα. Βρισκω πολλα και δε ξερω τι να παρω. Αν βγαζουν μονο ενα ... ολα καλα. Αν βγαζουν περισσοτερα πες μου αν μπορεις να ονομασια προιόντος...  :01. Wink: 

Ευχαριστω και παλι παιδια...

----------


## tolis93

> καλημερα παιδια... 
> Ψωμια τοστ αγορασα το πρωι. Ημουν βιαστικός και δεν εψαξα για ρυζι και μακαρονια. Θα ξαναπαω το απογευμα... 
> 
> Γεννημα θρεμα του Κατσελη δεν είχε το σουπερ. Μηπως εννοεις καραμολέγκο; Τετοιο βρηκα και το πηρα. Απο κατσελη βρήκα ενα το οποίο το ονομάζει super σαντουιτσ ολικης. Το πηρα και αυτο. Και τα δυο εχουν παρομοια συστατικά... 
> 
> Για το ρυζι και μακαρονι οι εταιριες που προτείνεις βγαζουν μονο ενα προιον μαυρου; Γιατι εκει γινεται το μπερδεμα. Βρισκω πολλα και δε ξερω τι να παρω. Αν βγαζουν μονο ενα ... ολα καλα. Αν βγαζουν περισσοτερα πες μου αν μπορεις να ονομασια προιόντος... 
> 
> Ευχαριστω και παλι παιδια...


 βασικα κοιτας και τα συστατικα που εχουν.εγω προσωπικα σκαλωνω με αυτα κατι σικαλης κατι ολικης δε τα πολυ ξεχωριζω δυστυχως :01. Razz: παω και εγω τωρα σουπερμαρκετ κ θα δω τι θα βρω....

----------


## Toxical

tolis13: να σε ρωτησω κατι στο  macro που πηγες και αγορασες που λες σου ζητησαν μια καρτα ή ενα χαρτι οτι εχεις μαγαζι ή εισαι εμπορος? γιατι νομιζω δεν γινεται να μπουν ολοι μονο οσοι εχουν μαγαζι.

----------


## gym

> tolis13: να σε ρωτησω κατι στο  macro που πηγες και αγορασες που λες σου ζητησαν μια καρτα ή ενα χαρτι οτι εχεις μαγαζι ή εισαι εμπορος? γιατι νομιζω δεν γινεται να μπουν ολοι μονο οσοι εχουν μαγαζι.


μπαινεις μεσα κανονικα...δεν ζητανε καρτα...σε μενα τουλαχιστον δεν ζητησαν τελευταια φορα που πηγα πριν σχεδον εναν χρονο...

----------


## tolis93

> μπαινεις μεσα κανονικα...δεν ζητανε καρτα...σε μενα τουλαχιστον δεν ζητησαν τελευταια φορα που πηγα πριν σχεδον εναν χρονο...


ζητανε καρτα μελους αλλα βγαζεις επι τοπου δεν υπαρχει τετοιο θεμα δηλαδη

----------


## gym

> ζητανε καρτα μελους αλλα βγαζεις επι τοπου δεν υπαρχει τετοιο θεμα δηλαδη


ναι ε?περιεργο....εμενα τιποτα δεν μ ζητανε κ δεν εχω καμια καρτα...χμ....

----------


## the_trooper

Πως βγάζεις κάρτα επιτόπου; Αφου θέλει επαγγελματικό ΑΦΜ (το ξέρω γιατί έχει ο φάδερ). Κάρτα σου ζητάνε στο ταμείο όταν πας να πληρώσεις, ή φοιτητικό πάσο αν είσαι φοιτητής (αυτό με το πάσο ισχύει νομίζω μόνο στα Μάκρο επαρχίας και όχι Αττικής).

Ρε το lidl έχει προσφορά το στραγγιστό 1.88 το κιλό (σε κεσεδάκια των 200gr), και 0.69 το κεσεδάκι cottage. τρεχάτε  :08. Turtle:

----------


## eri_87

> καλημερα παιδια... 
> Ψωμια τοστ αγορασα το πρωι. Ημουν βιαστικός και δεν εψαξα για ρυζι και μακαρονια. Θα ξαναπαω το απογευμα... 
> 
> Γεννημα θρεμα του Κατσελη δεν είχε το σουπερ. Μηπως εννοεις καραμολέγκο; Τετοιο βρηκα και το πηρα. Απο κατσελη βρήκα ενα το οποίο το ονομάζει super σαντουιτσ ολικης. Το πηρα και αυτο. Και τα δυο εχουν παρομοια συστατικά... 
> 
> Για το ρυζι και μακαρονι οι εταιριες που προτείνεις βγαζουν μονο ενα προιον μαυρου; Γιατι εκει γινεται το μπερδεμα. Βρισκω πολλα και δε ξερω τι να παρω. Αν βγαζουν μονο ενα ... ολα καλα. Αν βγαζουν περισσοτερα πες μου αν μπορεις να ονομασια προιόντος... 
> 
> Ευχαριστω και παλι παιδια...


Το ψωμί τοστ γεννημα θρεμα είναι καραμολέγκος, όχι κατσέλης. Το έχω ψάξει πολύ, δοκίμασα και άλλα, αυτό είναι το πιο οικονομικό, καλό και θρεπτικό. 
Ρύζι Agrino καστανό είναι ένα. Μακαρόνια ολικής όποια μάρκα και να πάρεις το ίδιο είναι, δεν αλλάζουν τα συστατικά!

----------


## Kaloutsikos

> ΣΩΘΗΚΑ!!!
> λοιπον παιδες επειδη τα οικονομικα με τα οοοσα παιρνω βγαιναν κομματακι τσιτα.στο οριο π λεμε.κ σπαζομουν οταν εμαινα απο τυρια γαλοπουλες αυγα κτλπ στη μεση τησ βδομαδας.κανω πλεον το εξης.μια φορα το μηνα μακρο.γαλοπουλα 800 γραμμαρια στηθος στεγνοτατο 3μισι ευρω.*κοτοπουλο στηθος φιλετο 1 κιλο 4 ευρω* αν θυμαμαι καλα.βρωμη.μια τεραστια συσκευασια αν θυμαμαι καλα καπου στα 3 ευρω.μιλαμε για 2 κιλα αν θυμαμαι καλα το πακετο.μελι ολυμπου απλα τελειο κ ειναι οντως μελι το κιλο 4 ευρω μωλις.γιαουρτια παιρνω κουβαδες πλεον με 2 ευρω κ 3 κ οχι 3 κυπελακια στην ιδια τιμη.γαλοπουλα καπνιστη στηθος 1 μπαστουνι(εχω μηχανιμα και το κοβω εγω σε φετες)4 ευρω.και πολυ καλη γαλοπουλα υφαντης κιολας.επισης παιρνω κοτατζ απο τα λιντλ καθως και γιαουρτια της ιδιας μαρκας 500γραμμαρια 80 λεπτα και ειναι κ αψογα.τυρι αρλα 5% ενα μπαστουνι 5 ευρω νομιζω(για αυτο δεν ειμαι σιγουρος γιατι τα χασα στην αποδειξη).τελος παντων με λιγα λογια.μια φορα το μηνα μακρο για κρεατα πουλερικα γαλακτομικα κ καθαρισατε.αυγα δε πηρα γιατι τα προτυμω φρεσκα.τωρα να παρω αυγα για ενα ολοκληρο μηνα..ε νταξειυποψη εχει αραβικες ολικης.καλυτερες απο το ψωμι ολικης.εχουν κ 6 γραμμαρια πρωτεινη η καθε μια


Πραγματικά δεν τρώγετε έχει πολύ χάλια γεύση, για να μην μιλήσω για την ποιότητα,
ένας γνωστός μου που κάνει εισαγωγή κρεάτων μου έχει πεί μακρυά από τα κρέατα του Μάκρο.

Το μόνο καλό είναι η τιμή αλλά και πάλι εγώ δεν ένιωθα ότι έτρωγα κοτόπουλο. :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## tolis93

> Πραγματικά δεν τρώγετε έχει πολύ χάλια γεύση, για να μην μιλήσω για την ποιότητα,
> ένας γνωστός μου που κάνει εισαγωγή κρεάτων μου έχει πεί μακρυά από τα κρέατα του Μάκρο.
> 
> Το μόνο καλό είναι η τιμή αλλά και πάλι εγώ δεν ένιωθα ότι έτρωγα κοτόπουλο.


εγω τωρα το τρωω κιολας και το βρισκω πολυ κομπλε παντως

----------


## Kaloutsikos

> εγω τωρα το τρωω κιολας και το βρισκω πολυ κομπλε παντως


 :01. Unsure: 
Τι να πω μπορεί να αλλάξανε μάρκα από πέρυσι που έπαιρνα.

Πάντως η τιμή είναι πολύ δελεαστική.

----------


## tolis93

> Τι να πω μπορεί να αλλάξανε μάρκα από πέρυσι που έπαιρνα.
> 
> Πάντως η τιμή είναι πολύ δελεαστική.


αυτη τη περιοδο και τα κρεατα τους  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## ggeorge

> Το ψωμί τοστ γεννημα θρεμα είναι καραμολέγκος, όχι κατσέλης. Το έχω ψάξει πολύ, δοκίμασα και άλλα, αυτό είναι το πιο οικονομικό, καλό και θρεπτικό. 
> Ρύζι Agrino καστανό είναι ένα. Μακαρόνια ολικής όποια μάρκα και να πάρεις το ίδιο είναι, δεν αλλάζουν τα συστατικά!


να σαι καλά φίλε μου. 
Το απογευμα παω να αγορασω...   :08. Turtle:

----------


## chr04

Το στραγγιστό 2% που έχει το lidl προσφορά είναι αρκετά καλά, αλλά έχουν ημερομηνία λήξης 14/7, οπότε δεν λέει για μεγάλη ποσότητα.

Το στήθος γαλοπούλας ήταν εξαφανισμένο! Ποιος τα πήρε όλα;

----------


## psilos85

> ένας γνωστός μου που κάνει εισαγωγή κρεάτων μου έχει πεί μακρυά από τα κρέατα του Μάκρο


το λενε γιατι το μακρο κανει μονο του τις εισαγωγες, δινει καλυτερες τιμες και τους χαλαει την πιατσα. Εγω παντως στο μακρο στη θεσσαλονικη που πηγαινω απο θεμα συντηρησης και υγειινης παντως ειναι κλασεις ανωτερο απο ολα τα χασαπικα

----------


## Kaloutsikos

> το λενε γιατι το μακρο κανει μονο του τις εισαγωγες, δινει καλυτερες τιμες και τους χαλαει την πιατσα. Εγω παντως στο μακρο στη θεσσαλονικη που πηγαινω απο θεμα συντηρησης και υγειινης παντως ειναι κλασεις ανωτερο απο ολα τα χασαπικα


Ουτε σε σένα η γεύση δεν είναι λίγο περίεργη?

----------


## psilos85

οχι μια χαρα ειναι. και παιρνω και τα ιταλικα μαλιστα σε 2κιλη συσκευασια. αμα τα κανεις και καμμια καλη μαριναδα με λιγο μουσταρδα και πιπερια ειναι πολυ ωραια

----------


## Kaloutsikos

> οχι μια χαρα ειναι. και παιρνω και τα ιταλικα μαλιστα σε 2κιλη συσκευασια. αμα τα κανεις και καμμια καλη μαριναδα με λιγο μουσταρδα και πιπερια ειναι πολυ ωραια


Νομίζω ότι με πείθεται να πάω να αγοράσω και γώ.  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## tolis93

> Νομίζω ότι με πείθεται να πάω να αγοράσω και γώ.


εγω παντως απο μακρο παιρνω και γνωστες μαρκες.απλα πωλουνται σε χοντρικη τιμη και τα παιρνουν με τη μια απο τις εταιριες.επειδη ασχολουμαι κ με το μαρκετινγκ οι τιμες παιζουν παρα πολυ.σκεψου οτι τα παπουτσια που φοραμε στιχοιζουν μωλις 2 ευρω το ζευγαρι για τα υλικα κ την εργασια τους.. :01. Wink:

----------


## lef

ξερει κανεις αν στην αθηνα μπορεις να μπεις στο μακρο με φοιτητικο πασο?

----------


## tolis93

> ξερει κανεις αν στην αθηνα μπορεις να μπεις στο μακρο με φοιτητικο πασο?


 νομιζω μπαινεις.αλλα και παλι βγαζεις εκει καρτα

----------


## lef

> νομιζω μπαινεις.αλλα και παλι βγαζεις εκει καρτα


thanks
θα παω μια βολτα :01. Wink:

----------


## tolis93

> thanks
> θα παω μια βολτα


δοκιμασε τις αραβικες πιτες ολικης αντι για ψωμι.απλα τσεκαρε πρωτεινες  :01. Wink:

----------


## lef

> δοκιμασε τις αραβικες πιτες ολικης αντι για ψωμι.απλα τσεκαρε πρωτεινες


μην ξυνεις πληγες
ειμαι σε κετο και δεν παιζει καρμπ :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Panosss

> δοκιμασε τις αραβικες πιτες ολικης αντι για ψωμι.απλα τσεκαρε πρωτεινες


Καιρό ψάχνω να βρω τέτοιες πίτες, αλλά δεν έχω καταφέρει  :01. Unsure:

----------


## tolis93

> Καιρό ψάχνω να βρω τέτοιες πίτες, αλλά δεν έχω καταφέρει


μονο στο μακρο εχω βρει ολικης.στο σκλαβενιτη εχει κανονικες.αλλα και οι κανονικες ειναι πολυ καλες.GI 10 εχουν δν ειναι σαν το ψωμι με τη καμια.αλλα αυτες οι ολικης ειναι ολικης λεφτα :01. Razz: (ολα τα λεφτα εννοω)

----------


## tolis93

> μην ξυνεις πληγες
> ειμαι σε κετο και δεν παιζει καρμπ


ε οκ τοτε δοκιμασε το γκουντα της νουνου η το αντιστοιχο ενταμ.το φουλ λιπαρα παντα  :01. Razz:

----------


## DrNio

> μακρο


??
Φωτίστε τον λαό.
Που είναι?

1.Μένω Αθήνα.
2.Είμαι φοιτητής.
3.Με μπερδέψατε πολύ με την κάρτα,ο trooper γιατί λέει οτι θέλει επαγγελματικό ΑΦΜ ?

----------


## tolis93

> ??
> Φωτίστε τον λαό.
> Που είναι?
> 
> 1.Μένω Αθήνα.
> 2.Είμαι φοιτητής.
> 3.Με μπερδέψατε πολύ με την κάρτα,ο trooper γιατί λέει οτι θέλει επαγγελματικό ΑΦΜ ?


 γιατι ειναι καταστημα  αγορας σε τιμες χονδρικης.ειναι στη παλληνη.εχει κ site
www.makro.gr εκει λογικα θα εχει ολες τις απαντησεις

----------


## the_trooper

Έχει και στην Πέτρου Ράλλη αν δεν κάνω λάθος. Μέχρι πριν 6-7 μήνες στα μάκρο Αττικής ΔΕΝ έμπαινες χωρίς επαγγελματικό ΑΦΜ και κάρτα μέλους -για την οποία πρέπει να είσαι επαγγελματίας κλπ κλπ-(το πάσο ισχύει μόνο για τα μάκρο Ηρακλείου και Πάτρας αν δεν κάνω λάθος).

Αν έχει αλλάξει κάτι δεν ξέρω, μέλος πάντως δεν γίνεται ο καθένας  :01. Wink:

----------


## DrNio

Για την κάρτα Μακρο λέει :





> Για να την αποκτήσει κανείς, αρκεί μια επίσκεψη, στο τμήμα υποδοχής πελατών του κοντινού καταστήματός του. Εκεί θα πρέπει να προσκομίσει τα ακόλουθα δικαιολογητικά:
> 
> ΓΙΑ ΑΤΟΜΙΚΗ ΕΠΙΧΕΙΡΗΣΗ:
> 
> Τιμολόγιο Αγοράς ή Πώλησης (τελευταίο διμηνο)
> Αστυνομική ταυτότητα ή διαβατήριο
> 
> ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΑ (Α.Ε.-Ε.Π.Ε.-Ο.Ε., κλπ.)
> 
> ...


Στην πρώτη και δεύτερη κατηγορία δεν ανήκω σίγουρα,λες να δηλώσω ελέυθερος επαγγελματίας αλλά άνεργος αυτήν την στιγμή? :01. Razz: 

Ρε Τόλη,εσύ μόνο σου πήγες και τα κανόνισες?

----------


## the_trooper

Ούτε στην 3η μπορείς να δηλώσεις αφού δεν μπορείς να προσκομίσεις αποδείξεις παροχής υπηρεσιών ως ελεύθερος επαγγελματίας.  :01. Wink:

----------


## DrNio

Ε ναι ρε συ,γι αυτό έβαλα το (  :01. Razz:  )

----------


## kabamaru

Τελικα πηγε κανεις ; θελει αφμ η οχι

----------


## tolis93

> Τελικα πηγε κανεις ; θελει αφμ η οχι


θελει τελικως.εγω παιρνω απο τη ταβερνα που δουλευω το αφμ κ το τιμολογιο του αφεντικου κ τελειωσε η υποθεση.ψαξτε την ετσι την ακρη οσοι δουλευετε σε καταστηματα

----------


## kabamaru

> θελει τελικως.εγω παιρνω απο τη ταβερνα που δουλευω το αφμ κ το τιμολογιο του αφεντικου κ τελειωσε η υποθεση.ψαξτε την ετσι την ακρη οσοι δουλευετε σε καταστηματα


Κριμα ρε φιλε με ξενερωσες τωρα :01. Sad:

----------


## TEFAAtzis

Για το Μακρο,ειναι για ολους τους ελευθερους επαγγελματιες???Ρωταω γιατι ο πατερας ειναι αγροτης

----------


## leftis

Ρε παιδιά,συγνώμμη για την ταλαιπωρία αλλα για να καταλάβω,το macro είναι super market με τιμές χονδρικής που απευθύνεται και σε απλούς καταναλωτές ή μόνο σε μαγαζάτορες και εμπόρους? Στην πρώτη περίπτωση,τί στοιχεία χρειάζονται για να βγάλεις κάρτα εισόδου?

Ευχαρίστώ.

----------


## kabamaru

> Ρε παιδιά,συγνώμμη για την ταλαιπωρία αλλα για να καταλάβω,το macro είναι super market με τιμές χονδρικής που απευθύνεται και σε απλούς καταναλωτές ή μόνο σε μαγαζάτορες και εμπόρους? Στην πρώτη περίπτωση,τί στοιχεία χρειάζονται για να βγάλεις κάρτα εισόδου?
> 
> Ευχαρίστώ.


απο οτι φαινεται φιλε ειναι μονο για εμπορους και μαγαζατορες.  Θα τους παρω κανα τηλ αυριο για ξερω σιγουρα τι παιζει

----------


## leftis

Οκ,να σε καλά.
Αμα μάθεις τίποτα ενημέρωσέ μας  :01. Smile:

----------


## ggeorge

> απο οτι φαινεται φιλε ειναι μονο για εμπορους και μαγαζατορες


κοι ελευθερους επαγγελματιες ασχεσης ειδικοτητας με τα τραφιμα κλπ...

Και υδραυλικος να είσαι με μπλοκακι μπορεις να μπεις.

----------


## chr04

Μπορείτε να μπείτε με την κάρτα ενός φίλου.
Κόβετε απόδειξη λιανικής και δεν μπλέκεστε με τιμολόγια.

----------


## leftis

Σε περίπτωση που δεν έχουμε φίλους με κάρτα,τι στοιχεία πρέπει να έχουμε για να βγάλουμε μια κάρτα επί τόπου?
Και κάτι τελευταίο,σου πουλάνε μόνο μεγάλες ποσότητες (εξού και η χονδρική τιμή) ή μπορείς να πάρεις και 100 γρ κοτόπουλο πχ και να φύγεις?

----------


## tolis93

> Σε περίπτωση που δεν έχουμε φίλους με κάρτα,τι στοιχεία πρέπει να έχουμε για να βγάλουμε μια κάρτα επί τόπου?
> Και κάτι τελευταίο,σου πουλάνε μόνο μεγάλες ποσότητες (εξού και η χονδρική τιμή) ή μπορείς να πάρεις και 100 γρ κοτόπουλο πχ και να φύγεις?


100 200 300 γραμμαρια δε θα βρεις :01. Razz: απο κιλο κ πανω και βλεπουμε.αλλα μωλις δεις τη τιμη δε θα χεις προβλημα.4 ευρω πηρα 5 φιλετα κοτοπουλο μεγαλα κιολας 200αρια.1μισι κιλο γαλοπουλα για τοστ(σε φετες δλδ) 4μισι ευρω κατι τετοιο.παω να παρω και δημιτριακα κ βρωμες :01. Razz:

----------


## leftis

Μάλιστα,πολύ καλό ακούγεται αλλά αυτοί τι κέρδος βγάζουν από αυτό το ξεπούλημα?  :01. Mr. Green: 
Όπως διάβασα και πιο πάνω κάποιος παραπονέθηκε για την ποιότητα του κοτόπουλου.
Είναι όλα τα προιόντα τους οκ?

----------


## ggeorge

> Σε περίπτωση που δεν έχουμε φίλους με κάρτα,τι στοιχεία πρέπει να έχουμε για να βγάλουμε μια κάρτα επί τόπου?


Εχουν περασει 10 χρόνια απο τοτε που την είχα βγαλει αλλα αν θυμαμαι καλα την εναρξη επιτιδευματος απο τη ΔΟΥ θελανε... Με καθε επιφυλαξη... 

Παρε τους ενα τηλέφωνο και ρωτα. Λογικά θα το βρεις ευκολα

----------


## kabamaru

> κοι ελευθερους επαγγελματιες ασχεσης ειδικοτητας με τα τραφιμα κλπ...
> 
> Και υδραυλικος να είσαι με μπλοκακι μπορεις να μπεις.


τους πηρα τηλ και μου ειπαν οτι για να  βγαλεις καρτα θελει τιμολογιο..μπλοκακι δεν εχω

----------


## ggeorge

παιδια είναι απλο 
Βρειτε ενα φιλο που εχει οποιοδηποτε καταστημα ή κανει οποιαδηποτε δουλεια σαν ελευθερος επαγγελματιας. Εγω ειμαι μηχανικος και εχω βγαλει... 

Πηγαινετε μαζι . Βγαζει την καρτα. Δηλωνει δυο ατομα που θα μπαινουν . Το ενα θα είστε εσεις... 

Αυτα γινοντουσταν πριν 10 χρονια. Φανταζομαι τα ιδια γινονται και τωρα... 

Την καρτα απλα την δειχνεις στην εισοδο. Ουτε καν κοιτανε. Απο μακρυα τη δειχνεις... Αν εχεις και καμια κοκκινη τηλεκαρτα θα περασεις...   :01. Mr. Green:  (τυπικο είναι γιατι στην αρχη που μπαιναν ολοι ξεσηκωθηκαν τα super martet. Ο μακρος θελει να σας βαλει ολους. Κερδος θα εχει. Γιαυτο βγηκαν οι καρτες) 

Στο ταμειο τους λες να κοψουν αποδειξη...

----------


## leftis

> παιδια είναι απλο 
> Βρειτε ενα φιλο που εχει οποιοδηποτε καταστημα ή κανει οποιαδηποτε δουλεια σαν ελευθερος επαγγελματιας. Εγω ειμαι μηχανικος και εχω βγαλει... 
> 
> Πηγαινετε μαζι . Βγαζει την καρτα. Δηλωνει δυο ατομα που θα μπαινουν . Το ενα θα είστε εσεις... 
> 
> Αυτα γινοντουσταν πριν 10 χρονια. Φανταζομαι τα ιδια γινονται και τωρα... 
> 
> Την καρτα απλα την δειχνεις στην εισοδο. Ουτε καν κοιτανε. Απο μακρυα τη δειχνεις... Αν εχεις και καμια κοκκινη τηλεκαρτα θα περασεις...   (τυπικο είναι γιατι στην αρχη που μπαιναν ολοι ξεσηκωθηκαν τα super martet. Ο μακρος θελει να σας βαλει ολους. Κερδος θα εχει. Γιαυτο βγηκαν οι καρτες)
> Στο ταμειο τους λες να κοψουν αποδειξη...


 :03. Clap:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## jGod

στο μακρο θεσ.νικης μπαινουν μεχρι και παππαδες...οτι να ναι ρε παιδια..μη μασατε ελεος..λεφτα θα τους δωσετε..για κλεισιμο πανε και αυτοι

----------


## morello

τα γιαουρτια του λιντλ(στραγγιστα 2%) τα φτηνα που ειναι σε προσφορα λενε οτι περιεχουν ανθογαλα
αλλαζει κατι αυτο στις αναγκες μας
?στα 100 γρ. λεεει οτι εχει 8γρ. πρωτεινη

 τι λετε?

----------


## tolis93

> τα γιαουρτια του λιντλ(στραγγιστα 2%) τα φτηνα που ειναι σε προσφορα λενε οτι περιεχουν ανθογαλα
> αλλαζει κατι αυτο στις αναγκες μας
> ?στα 100 γρ. λεεει οτι εχει 8γρ. πρωτεινη
> 
>  τι λετε?


 για μενα πολυ καλα.αν και παιρνω τα linessa με 85 λεπτα τα 500 γραμμαρια κ ειναι κ πολυ ωραιο.6 γραμμαρια πρωτεινη στα 100 βεβαια αλλα οκ.

----------


## jGod

τα γαλακτομικα τα λιντλ ειναι φοβερα ,τρωω καθημερινα 3 γιαουρτια απαυτα π λεει ο φιλος (ισα ισα 8γρ. στα 100 ειναι πολυ υψηλη πρωτεινη για γιαουρτι) και 1 κοτατζ 2.2% με 12,4 στα 100γρ πρωτεινη!πολυ καλες και κυριως πολυ φθηνες επιλογες!

----------


## leftis

Οκ θα πάω αυτή την βδομάδα να βγάλω κάρτα.
Μόνο αφμ χρειάζεται?

----------


## gym

> τα γαλακτομικα τα λιντλ ειναι φοβερα ,τρωω καθημερινα 3 γιαουρτια απαυτα π λεει ο φιλος (ισα ισα 8γρ. στα 100 ειναι πολυ υψηλη πρωτεινη για γιαουρτι) και 1 κοτατζ 2.2% με 12,4 στα 100γρ πρωτεινη!πολυ καλες και κυριως πολυ φθηνες επιλογες!


το κοτατζ λιντλ ειναι το καλυτερο που εχω φαει....ολα τα αλλα ειναι νερουλα...! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Alexakos3

Συγνώμη παιδιά το ξέρω ότι είναι λίγο άκυρο αλλα λυπόμουν να ανοίξω καινούργιο topic για να ρωτήσω... Γίνεται να αγοράσω από το macro σαν ιδιώτης?? Όποιος γνωρίζει ας μην απαντήσει εδώ ας μου στείλε pm... ευχαριστώ πολύ!!  :01. Smile:

----------


## lef

> Συγνώμη παιδιά το ξέρω ότι είναι λίγο άκυρο αλλα λυπόμουν να ανοίξω καινούργιο topic για να ρωτήσω... Γίνεται να αγοράσω από το macro σαν ιδιώτης?? Όποιος γνωρίζει ας μην απαντήσει εδώ ας μου στείλε pm... ευχαριστώ πολύ!!


διαβασε το thread
εχει απαντηθει πιο πανω απ πολλους :01. Wink:

----------


## eri_87

Χθες πήγα να πάρω κοτατζ στο λιντλ αλλά είχε τελειώσει και πήρα τελικά ένα τυρί-κρέμα λινέσσα που έχει 11πρωτεινες/100γρ και μόνο 0,2% λιπαρά! Πρώτη φορά το είδα... αλλά δεν έφαγα ακόμα! :01. Mr. Green: 
Όντως μια χαρα μας βολεύει σε ορισμένα πράγματα το λιντλ...  :08. Turtle:

----------


## lef

> *Χθες πήγα να πάρω κοτατζ στο λιντλ αλλά είχε τελειώσει* και πήρα τελικά ένα τυρί-κρέμα λινέσσα που έχει 11πρωτεινες/100γρ και μόνο 0,2% λιπαρά! Πρώτη φορά το είδα... αλλά δεν έφαγα ακόμα!
> Όντως μια χαρα μας βολεύει σε ορισμένα πράγματα το λιντλ...


καθε μερα παω και δεν βρισκω :02. Bang Head:  :02. Bang Head:  :02. Bang Head: 
το ειχαν προσφορα αυτην την βδομαδα και εγινε αναρπαστο
τλκ πηρα ενα μαρκα carrefour

----------


## chr04

Τα γιαουρτάκια του lidl τα φτιάχνει η εβροφάρμα, όπως και το γάλα γάλπο. Το οποίο έχει γεύση γάλα και οχι νερό.
--------------------------------
Σήμερα πήγα στα μάκρο, πήρα την κάρτα ενός συναδέρφου.
Χωρίς κάρτα δεν μπορείς να πληρώσεις, τα περνάνε τα ψώνια στην κάρτα και με αυτή πας στο ταμείο και πληρώνεις.

Οι τιμές είναι εξωφρενικά φτηνές. Αναρωτιέμαι γιατί πληρώνουμε παραπάνω στα super market.

Στήθος κότα φρέσκο ολλανδίας, 2 κιλά καθαρισμένο έτοιμο για μαγείρεμα 8 ευρώ!!! Από τα κανονικά με 8 παίρνεις 700 γραμ συσκευασμένο.

Είχε επίσης 10 κιλά κατεψυγμένο γύρω στα 25 ευρώ. (2,5 το κιλό)
Κρέατα μεγάλη ποικιλία, αλλά δεν ξέρω να ψωνίσω.

Πήρα μια κούτα derby 20τεμ στα 4,5 ευρώ

Μεγάλος πειρασμός η 10κιλη μερέντα, αλλά αντιστάθηκα.

Όπως απο Θεσσαλονίκη θέλει να πάμε μαζί pm όσο έχω την κάρτα.

ΥΓ: Ανοίγουν στις 6 το πρωι!

----------


## chr04

Επίσης πήγα και απο το εν καρπω για βρώμη και αμύγδαλα, η βρώμη νομίζω 2,4 το κιλό, τα αμύγδαλα Καβάλας τα είχε 8. Στην Φράγκων με Βίκτωρος Ούγκώ (ή το επόμενο), στην γωνία έχει ενα ξηροκαρπάδικο που τα αμύγδαλα τα έχει 7.

----------


## tolis93

> Χθες πήγα να πάρω κοτατζ στο λιντλ αλλά είχε τελειώσει και πήρα τελικά ένα τυρί-κρέμα λινέσσα που έχει 11πρωτεινες/100γρ και μόνο 0,2% λιπαρά! Πρώτη φορά το είδα... αλλά δεν έφαγα ακόμα!
> Όντως μια χαρα μας βολεύει σε ορισμένα πράγματα το λιντλ...


οκ το πιασα αυριο απο τις 7 εξς απο τα λιντλ μεχρι να ανοιξουν!

----------


## tolis93

πρωτον! μακρο το αρλα 5% 3.3 κιλα 20 ευρω.ναι συμφερει οταν στο σουπερμαρκετ εχει 4 ευρω στις 10 φετες δλδ 300 γραμμαρια....δευτερον.πηρα τη μηχανη για κιμα απο τα λιντλ.τα αξιζει ανετα τα 50 ευρουδια π εχει.σημερα το μενου εχει στηθος γαλοπουλας μπιφτεκακι.απαχο...εννοω αυτα τα λιγα π εχει γυρω γυρω

----------


## tolis93

παιδες πηγα σκλαβενιτη σημερα κ ετσι οπως αλονιζα ανενοχλιτος στους διαδρομους πηρε το ματι μ κατι γαλλαζιο εκει π εχει τα γλυκα.στο απεναντι ραφι.γυρναω κοιταω καλα.βλεπω φρυγανιες ολικης αλεσεως ιδανικες για τοστ κτλπ.κοιταω θρεπτικα συστατικα.κ τι να δω....η μια φετα 1μισι γρμρ πρωτεινη 30 θερμιδες 3 γρμ υδατανθρακα κ μισο γρμρ λιπαρα κ μαλιστα τα κορεσμενα ιταν ελαχιστα.κανεις τρελα τοστ κ σαντουιτς με αυτα κ ειναι μαματα σε γευση...για μενα αξιζουν πιο πλ απο ψωμια κτλπ.ιδιες πρωτεινες ανα φετα κ μωλις το 1 τριτο των υδατανθρακων?χτυπας 2 αντι για μια φετα ψωμι κ εχει 3 γρμρ πρωτεινη κ 6 γρμρ υδατανθρακα...cool!!!

----------


## pankol

λοιπον παιδιά, στον βασιλοπουλο έχει μέρχι 21/9 προσφορά το γιαούρτι total 1kg με 2,5 ευρώ...
πιστεύω συμφέρει αρκετά, κρατάνε και 3 βδομάδες κοντά...

----------


## themisdas

> παιδες πηγα σκλαβενιτη σημερα κ ετσι οπως αλονιζα ανενοχλιτος στους διαδρομους πηρε το ματι μ κατι γαλλαζιο εκει π εχει τα γλυκα.στο απεναντι ραφι.γυρναω κοιταω καλα.βλεπω φρυγανιες ολικης αλεσεως ιδανικες για τοστ κτλπ.κοιταω θρεπτικα συστατικα.κ τι να δω....η μια φετα 1μισι γρμρ πρωτεινη 30 θερμιδες 3 γρμ υδατανθρακα κ μισο γρμρ λιπαρα κ μαλιστα τα κορεσμενα ιταν ελαχιστα.κανεις τρελα τοστ κ σαντουιτς με αυτα κ ειναι μαματα σε γευση...για μενα αξιζουν πιο πλ απο ψωμια κτλπ.ιδιες πρωτεινες ανα φετα κ μωλις το 1 τριτο των υδατανθρακων?χτυπας 2 αντι για μια φετα ψωμι κ εχει 3 γρμρ πρωτεινη κ 6 γρμρ υδατανθρακα...cool!!!


τι μαρκα ειναι???? για να δω αν τα εχει και σε αλλο σουπερ μαρκετ..

----------


## tolis93

> τι μαρκα ειναι???? για να δω αν τα εχει και σε αλλο σουπερ μαρκετ..


μη φυγεις παω κατω να δω...μη φυγεις εεε...μη φυγειιις...λοιπον...τιποτα scandinavian whole crispy bread  γραφει η κατι τετοιο,της slimworld ειναι.τα πουλανε παντου τα χω δει σε ολα τα σουπερμαρκετ.ειτε διπλα απο τις φρυγανιες ελιτ η τα κρουτον ειτε διπλα σε ψωμια ολικης αλεσεως  γερμανικα κ τετοια.παντως παιζουν απο 1,75 οι 10 (σκλαβενιτη) μεχρι κ 2,05(καρφουρ) επισης πολυ καλα ειναι τα ζυμαρικα ζωγραφος.στα 100 γρ 52 γρ υδατανθρακας κ 20-22 γραμμαρια πρωτεινη.κ απιστευτη γευση

----------


## themisdas

ευχαριστω! παω σουπερμαρκετ τωρα... :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Giannistzn

Προσφορα, στα ΑΒ βασιλοπουλος, Τοταλ 2%, 1kg ---> 2,54 απο 3,48.

Γεμισα με 5 κιλα το ψυγειο μεχρι να ξαναπαω σουπερμαρκετ  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## chr04

Μέχρι το Σάββατο το lidl έχει
Στήθος γαλοπούλα σε φέτες 120γρ (7 φέτες) 0,69 (το φτιάχνειο Νίκας)
Τυρι cottage 200γρ 0,69

----------


## DrNio

Βλέπεις Νίκας .. είναι καλό ?

----------


## chr04

Εντάξει από το 2005 είναι...με την ίδια λογική και τα γιαούρτια φαγε είναι μουχλιασμένα ακόμα  :02. Shock: 

ΥΓ: δειτε το http://www.tavernoxoros.gr και τα πρόστιμα του ΕΦΕΤ σε μαγαζιά και καταστήματα υπεράνω υποψίας!!!

----------


## DrNio

> Εντάξει από το 2005 είναι...με την ίδια λογική και τα γιαούρτια φαγε είναι μουχλιασμένα ακόμα 
> 
> ΥΓ: δειτε το http://www.tavernoxoros.gr και τα πρόστιμα του ΕΦΕΤ σε μαγαζιά και καταστήματα υπεράνω υποψίας!!!


Δεν λέμε οτι είναι χαλασμένα ακόμα .. αλλά να προσέχουμε απο που αγοράζουμε τρόφιμα . :01. Unsure: 

*Ειδικά* , όταν ήδη έχουμε ακούσει τι "καλούδια" θα διέθεταν προς πώληση + όταν βλέπουμε πολύ χαμηλές τιμές .

It just brings some questionmarks .

----------


## ελμερ

οποιος εχει κοντα του Βασιλοπουλο, My market και lidl μπορει να ριχνει μια ματια εχουν πολλα προιοντα που πλησιαζει η ημερομηνια ληξης του σε τιμες εως και 50% κατω νομιζω....γιαουρτια,γαλατα 1+1 δωρο,τυρια κτλ....ψωνιζω,ειδικα απο My Market και Βασιλοπουλο που βολευουν.... :02. Welcome:

----------


## gspyropo

ξερει καποιος που μπορω να βρω αραβικη πιτα ολικης αλεσης???

----------


## tolis93

> ξερει καποιος που μπορω να βρω αραβικη πιτα ολικης αλεσης???


μονο στο μακρο εχω βρει και εχω την εντυπωση στα καρφουρ μαρινοπουλος.αλλα γενικα ειναι δυσκολης ευρεσης προιον δυστυχως.σε φουρνους κοιτα παντως

----------


## Babis Stinson

> Μέχρι το Σάββατο το lidl έχει
> Στήθος γαλοπούλα σε φέτες 120γρ (7 φέτες) 0,69 (το φτιάχνειο Νίκας)
> Τυρι cottage 200γρ 0,69


Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την ενημέρωση, αύριο πρωί πρωί σουπερμαρκετ..!  :01. Smile:

----------


## Txc

Φετες καπνιστης γαλοπουλας Freshvale απο Lidl!
97% στηθος γαλοπουλας...
22γρ πρωτεινη στα 100γρ...
1γρ λιπαρα στα 100γρ...
1 γρ υδατανθρακα στα 100γρ...
400γρ η συσκευασια...

Οτι καλυτερο...

----------


## gspyropo

ειχα καιρο να επισκευτο το μακρο και σημερα πηγα να δω τι παιζει!!απο εδω και στο εξης θα γινει το καταστημα που θα κανω τα εβδομαδιαια και τα μηνιαια ψωνια μου!!

----------


## Txc

> ειχα καιρο να επισκευτο το μακρο και σημερα πηγα να δω τι παιζει!!απο εδω και στο εξης θα γινει το καταστημα που θα κανω τα εβδομαδιαια και τα μηνιαια ψωνια μου!!


Λογω τιμων?

----------


## gspyropo

> Λογω τιμων?



kai ποικιλιας βρηκα πολλα που εψαχνα μαζεμενα ολα σε ενα μαγαζι....

----------


## Babis Stinson

Τι να πω παιδιά, πήρα από το Lidl χθες τα Linesse Cottage και γαλοπούλα που είχε προσφορά και με έπιασε το στομάχι μου αμέσως..

Για μένα ποτέ ξανά, προτιμώ να δίνω κάτι παραπάνω, αλλά τουλάχιστον να μην τρώω σαβούρα.. :01. Sad:

----------


## Txc

> Τι να πω παιδιά, πήρα από το Lidl χθες τα Linesse Cottage και γαλοπούλα που είχε προσφορά και με έπιασε το στομάχι μου αμέσως..
> 
> Για μένα ποτέ ξανά, προτιμώ να δίνω κάτι παραπάνω, αλλά τουλάχιστον να μην τρώω σαβούρα..


Τι φιρμα ηταν η γαλοπουλα?
Τι ελεγε η συσκευασια?
Ε συνηθως τα φθηνα ετσι ειναι, οτι δινεις παιρνεις...
Να παρεις την προσφορα και το φθηνο αλλα σε κατι αλλο, πχ χαρτικα, απορρυπαντικα τετοια πραγματα...
Οταν ειναι ομως για να φας, εκει δεν θα κοιταξεις το φθηνο, την ποιοτητα θα κοιταξεις...
Αν δεν εχεις τα φραγκα, να το κανεις αυτο, ε μην κανεις και αυτο το αθλημα...
Η πλειοψιφια δεν εχει τα φραγκα να τρωει φιλετα καθε ημερα, γι'αυτο και τρωνε σκουπιδια σε γυραδικα με 5 ευρω...
Ποιος σας ειπε οτι αυτο το αθλημα ειναι για ολους? Ακριβο αθλημα ειναι...

----------


## Babis Stinson

> Τι φιρμα ηταν η γαλοπουλα?
> Τι ελεγε η συσκευασια?
> Ε συνηθως τα φθηνα ετσι ειναι, οτι δινεις παιρνεις...
> Να παρεις την προσφορα και το φθηνο αλλα σε κατι αλλο, πχ χαρτικα, απορρυπαντικα τετοια πραγματα...
> Οταν ειναι ομως για να φας, εκει δεν θα κοιταξεις το φθηνο, την ποιοτητα θα κοιταξεις...
> Αν δεν εχεις τα φραγκα, να το κανεις αυτο, ε μην κανεις και αυτο το αθλημα...
> Η πλειοψιφια δεν εχει τα φραγκα να τρωει φιλετα καθε ημερα, γι'αυτο και τρωνε σκουπιδια σε γυραδικα με 5 ευρω...
> Ποιος σας ειπε οτι αυτο το αθλημα ειναι για ολους? Ακριβο αθλημα ειναι...


Προσέχω πολύ την διατροφή μου και το τι αγοράζω. :01. Wink: 
Απλά επειδή είδα ότι το προτιμάτε αρκετοί το Linesse του Lidl και ήταν και σε προσφορά είπα να το δοκιμάσω.
Η Γαλοπούλα έλεγε "Αγροικία" και ότι παρασκευάζεται από την Νίκας ΑΕ..

Σαβούρα δεν παίρνω ποτέ, όσο μπορώ οικονομικά υποστηρίζω την εκγύμναση και την διατροφή μου. (φαγητό, συμπληρώματα,κλπ)
Τώρα για το "Ποιος σας ειπε οτι αυτο το αθλημα ειναι για ολους? Ακριβο αθλημα ειναι...", διαφωνώ εντελώς, όλοι μπορούν να γυμναστούν, είτε έχουν πολλά χρήματα είτε λίγα.
Το τι θα επιτύχει ο καθένας είναι άλλο θέμα.
Στην τελική δεν θέλω να γίνω Bodybuilder. Απλά να φτιάξω ένα ωραίο (για μένα) σώμα και να ξελαμπικάρω κιόλας το δίωρο που πηγαίνω στο γυμναστήριο καθημερινά.

----------


## Giannistzn

Συμφωνω απολυτα με το απο πανω. 

Επισης, για το λινεσα το ειχα πει και εγω σε αλλο ποστ οτι ειναι χαλια η ποιοτητα του. Και οποιος εχει να πει το αντιθετο, ας φαει ενα λινεσα και μετα αμεσως να φαει και ενα dirolo ή flair ή εστω του βασιλοπουλου.

Με τα κρεατα του lidl ειχα ακουσει οτι ειχε γινει καποια ιστορια με την ποιοτητα τους (κακη) αλλα δεν ξερω λεπτομεριες.

----------


## chr04

Ρε παιδιά με το συμπάθειο κιολας αλλα πως ξέρετε πχ οτι τα κρεατα του καρφουρ η του κρεοπωλη της γειτονιάς σας είναι κορυφαίας ποιότητας; Το καρφουρ εχει φαει πολλά προστιμα απο τον ΕΦΕΤ για ανυπαρκείς συνθήκες υγιεινής.

Εγώ πχ όσες φορές έχω φάει σαλάτες από τα goodys με πάει σερπαντίνα μετά  :01. Smile:

----------


## Babis Stinson

> Ρε παιδιά με το συμπάθειο κιολας αλλα πως ξέρετε πχ οτι τα κρεατα του καρφουρ η του κρεοπωλη της γειτονιάς σας είναι κορυφαίας ποιότητας; Το καρφουρ εχει φαει πολλά προστιμα απο τον ΕΦΕΤ για ανυπαρκείς συνθήκες υγιεινής.
> 
> Εγώ πχ όσες φορές έχω φάει σαλάτες από τα goodys με πάει σερπαντίνα μετά


Προσωπικά κρέατα καταναλώνω μόνο από το χωριό μου (Τρίκαλα..)  :01. Wink:

----------


## dim1254

> και σε εμας θεσσαλονικη υπαρχεο χυμα αλλα ρε συ εγω σιχαινομαι γιατι την εχουν ανοιχτη εκει κ περναει κοσμος,σκονη κακο και ολα εκει....ε αντε αυτο να το φας μετα....γι αυτο λεω την αλλη....αλλα δεν εχω βρει αναποφλοιωτη χυμα βρωμη θεσσαλονικη ειναι η αληθεια!


ναι αλλά μπορείς να την ξεπλύνεις πριν την φας και εκτός αυτου εάν την κάνεις με καυτό νερό τα μικρόβια σκοτώνονται!...βέβαια..εντάξει έχει βρωμιά...

----------


## Txc

Τελικα Βασιλοπουλος και παλι Βασιλοπουλος...
Δεν ξαναπαταω στο Lidl...
Ολα σαβουρες ειναι...

----------


## vp2

Πήρα και εγώ αυτά τα cottage και εκτός από την τιμή μου άρεσε πολύ περισσότερο από το dirollo που έχει χάλια γεύση για μένα.
Αν νομίζετε ότι τα υπόλοιπα σουπερ μαρκετ έχουν καλές συνθήκες υγιεινής ρωτήστε κάποιον που δουλεύει μέσα να σας πει....όχι ότι το lidl έχει αλλά όλα τα ίδια είναι.
Λίγο καλύτερα είναι τα κρεοπωλεία νομίζω....εγώ από εκεί παίρνω κρέατα.

----------


## Astaroth

> ΣΩΘΗΚΑ!!!
> λοιπον παιδες επειδη τα οικονομικα με τα οοοσα παιρνω βγαιναν κομματακι τσιτα.στο οριο π λεμε.κ σπαζομουν οταν εμαινα απο τυρια γαλοπουλες αυγα κτλπ στη μεση τησ βδομαδας.κανω πλεον το εξης.μια φορα το μηνα μακρο.γαλοπουλα 800 γραμμαρια στηθος στεγνοτατο 3μισι ευρω.κοτοπουλο στηθος φιλετο 1 κιλο 4 ευρω αν θυμαμαι καλα.βρωμη.μια τεραστια συσκευασια αν θυμαμαι καλα καπου στα 3 ευρω.μιλαμε για 2 κιλα αν θυμαμαι καλα το πακετο.μελι ολυμπου απλα τελειο κ ειναι οντως μελι το κιλο 4 ευρω μωλις.γιαουρτια παιρνω κουβαδες πλεον με 2 ευρω κ 3 κ οχι 3 κυπελακια στην ιδια τιμη.γαλοπουλα καπνιστη στηθος 1 μπαστουνι(εχω μηχανιμα και το κοβω εγω σε φετες)4 ευρω.και πολυ καλη γαλοπουλα υφαντης κιολας.επισης παιρνω κοτατζ απο τα λιντλ καθως και γιαουρτια της ιδιας μαρκας 500γραμμαρια 80 λεπτα και ειναι κ αψογα.τυρι αρλα 5% ενα μπαστουνι 5 ευρω νομιζω(για αυτο δεν ειμαι σιγουρος γιατι τα χασα στην αποδειξη).τελος παντων με λιγα λογια.μια φορα το μηνα μακρο για κρεατα πουλερικα γαλακτομικα κ καθαρισατε.αυγα δε πηρα γιατι τα προτυμω φρεσκα.τωρα να παρω αυγα για ενα ολοκληρο μηνα..ε νταξειυποψη εχει αραβικες ολικης.καλυτερες απο το ψωμι ολικης.εχουν κ 6 γραμμαρια πρωτεινη η καθε μια


Φιλε Τολι μελι με 4 ευρω και καλο δεν υπαρχει [κινεζικο η βουλγαρικο ειναι] Να βρεις μελισσοκομο να αγοραζεις κατευθειαν απο αυτον [λαικη αγορα θα βρεις αρκετους πιστευω] 8-10 ευρω το κιλο ανθομελο.

----------


## Chris92

παιδια το κοτατζ της φαγε ειναι πολυ πονοσ(2,80)..επειδη δεν εχω κοντα μου λιντλ υπαρχει καμια αλλη φθηνη μαρκα?

----------


## karpoutzidis

οπα ρε παιδιά δλδ μόνο εγώ έχω πυρηνικό στομάχι και τα κατεβάζει ολα?περνώ το κοταζ απο το lidl και έχω δοκιμάσει όλα τα αλλαντικά και ολα τα γαλακτοκομικά του όπως και τα γάλατα του.με στο μόνο που είχα πρόβλημα είναι αυτό το ημιαποβουτυρωμένο γάλα σε μπλε συσκευασία που κανει γυρο στα 70 λεπτα και ειναι το μονο που μου έφερε καούρα.και ενα άσχετο-ισως σχετικό χωρίς να θίξω κανέναν απο άνθρωπο που κάνει ελέγχους σε αυτα δεν ξερω πως τους λενε ΕΦΕΤ ξε-ΕΦΕΤ μου ειπε το πασχα που καθόμασταν και μασαμπουκιαζαμε οτι τα βουλγάρικα και τα τσέχικα αρνιά-κατσικια ειναι ποιοτικότερα απο τα δικά μας.οχι μόνο στο τι τρώνε εκει αλλα και στο πως τα σκοτώνουν για να μην απελευθερώνουν τοξίνες.επανέρχομαι ....εγω αγοράζω και απο τον παλιό ΒΑΣΙΛΑΓΑ τωρα 3Β.

----------


## tolis93

παιδακια...να πουμε κατι λιγο ομως σχετικα με το θεμα χαμηλη τιμη =κακη ποιοτητα.αυτο δεν ισχυει.ειναι θεμα επωνυμιας.οχι οτι δεν εχουν καμια σχεση(ειδικα σε κρεας γιατι αναλογα με τα εξοδα για να το μεγαλωσεις θα το πουλησεις.οπως κ τα βιολογικα) αλλα αυτο δε σημαινει πως ισχυει οπωσδειποτε.εγω προσωπικα απο λιντλ π παιρνω κοτατζ κ γαλοπουλες δεν εχω παθει τπτ.μπορει το παλικαρι παραπανω να επεσε σε μαπα παρτιδα.που δεν γινονται κ σπανια τετοια φενομενα.κ ειδικα στα κοτατζ επειδη εχω δοκιμασει οτι εχω βρει καθε μα καθε μαρκα π εχω βρει σε ελληνικο σουπερμαρκετ.πρωτο παει το ντιρολο.οκ μεχρι εκει.αλλα απο θεμα γευσης.μετα παει του λιντλ.και μετα βαζω τη φαγε.κτλπ αλλα δε τα γραφω ολα γιατι οκ θα να ισα να κανω διαφημηση τελος παντων...απλα δεν ειναι απαραιτητο το μαρκα=ποιοτητα.

----------


## Babis Stinson

> παιδια το κοτατζ της φαγε ειναι πολυ πονοσ(2,80)..επειδη δεν εχω κοντα μου λιντλ υπαρχει καμια αλλη φθηνη μαρκα?


Από Carreffour/Μαρινόπουλο που παίρνω εδώ και 1-1.5 μήνα , έχει 0.99 ευρώ τα 200gr. 4.5% λιπαρά, δυστυχώς δεν έχει πιο light, 2% πχ.
Αλλά: Ποιοτικά είναι πολύ καλό απ'ότι φάινεται, έχω καταναλώσει αρκετά κιλά αυτές τις εβδομάδες δεν έχω δει κάτι άσχημο, σε αντίθεση με του Lidl που με την πρώτη φορά που δοκίμασα με έπιασε το στομάχι μου..


Το Μάκρο γενικά έχει πολύ καλές τιμές και αν είσαι φοιτητής μπορεί να μπεις με το πάσο σου.  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## beatshooter

Babis ισχυει εισοδος με πασο για το Μακρο που ειναι διπλα στην ΔΕΗ Πατρας?

----------


## Babis Stinson

Λογικά ναι. Δεν έχω πάει, αλλά στο Μάκρο στο Πανεπιστήμιο σίγουρα ισχύει γιατί έχω ψωνίσει αρκετές φορές.
Πέρνα μια βόλτα και ενημέρωσε!  :01. Wink:

----------


## jGod

αν και ψιλοξεθαβω θεματακι ανενεργο εδω και 2 μηνες... εχω να πω οτι προσφατως ανακαλυψα στηθος κοτοπουλο με 5-5.50 ευρω το κιλο και αμυγδαλο ωμο απο παραγωγο 7ευρω το κιλο,για Θεσ,/νικη αναφερομαι ,αν ενδιαφερεται καποιος δινω περαιτερω ινφο. :01. Mr. Green: 



π.ς  ..αν και πιστευω με την κατασταση που επικρατει το θεμα θα επρεπε να ναι φουλ ενεργο!

----------


## Gianna

Παιδιά, ρίξτε μια ματιά στα πολωνικά/ρωσικά κλπ. μαγαζιά με τρόφιμα. Έχουν βρώμη σε πολύ καλή τιμή, γιατί την τρώνε πολύ. Επίσης φαγόπυρο, κεχρί και ηλιόσπορους. Καλά, είχα πάρει μια φορά χαλβά δικό τους που αντίθετα μ' αυτά που ξέρουμε, τον φτιάχνουν από ηλιόσπορους και όχι ταχίνι, έχει ένα πολύ σκούρο χρώμα. Αν είστε φαν του χαλβά (και θέλετε να τσιτάρετε :08. Turtle: ), δεν σας λέω τίποτα!!! Σε συνδυασμό μάλιστα με κανα cottage είχα τσακίσει τότε τεράστια ποσότητα :01. Razz:

----------


## ελμερ

Gianna αν ξερεις κανενα μαγαζι τετοιο στην Αθηνα στειλε μου σε παρακαλω ενα p.m.... :02. Welcome:

----------


## Goofonly

> αν και ψιλοξεθαβω θεματακι ανενεργο εδω και 2 μηνες... εχω να πω οτι προσφατως ανακαλυψα στηθος κοτοπουλο με 5-5.50 ευρω το κιλο και αμυγδαλο ωμο απο παραγωγο 7ευρω το κιλο,για Θεσ,/νικη αναφερομαι ,αν ενδιαφερεται καποιος δινω περαιτερω ινφο.
> 
> 
> 
> π.ς  ..αν και πιστευω με την κατασταση που επικρατει το θεμα θα επρεπε να ναι φουλ ενεργο!


Κοτοπουλάκι 5 ευρά? Ακούω  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## jGod

μπαινοντας στο Καπάνι απο εγνατια δευτερο στενακι(μεσα στο καπανι) δεξια , Στυλιανος Γκαριπης γραφεις..το χει 5.50-5.80 ..αλλα εχω κανει ιδιωτικη συμφωνια.. :01. Razz:  4 κιλα την βδομαδα..5 ευρω και το δεχτηκε..εχει μονο κοτοπουλα τπτ αλλο.

----------


## jannous44

> μπαινοντας στο Καπάνι απο εγνατια δευτερο στενακι(μεσα στο καπανι) δεξια , Στυλιανος Γκαριπης γραφεις..το χει 5.50-5.80 ..αλλα εχω κανει ιδιωτικη συμφωνια.. 4 κιλα την βδομαδα..5 ευρω και το δεχτηκε..εχει μονο κοτοπουλα τπτ αλλο.


στηθος μαζι με την πετσα και το κοκκαλο V που εχει ενδιαμεσα? η καθαρο φιλετο χωρις πετσα κ χωρις το κοκκαλο? εγω απο μακρο που παιρνω 5.50/κιλο αλλα χωρις κοκκαλο χωρις πετσα. και 7.00 /κιλο μοσχ κιμας 90%

----------


## iliasana

αυγα καθε πρωι απο δικες μου κοτες μενω σε χωριο της ηπειρου και εχω χωρο , χοιρινο επεισης δικο μου , κοστος και για τα δυο ετησιως λιγοτερο απο 350ευρω μηλαμε για 800-900 αυγα και ενα ολοκληρο χοιρηνο.μοσχαρισιο κρεας απο φιλο ελευθερας βοσκης.τα καλα της επαρχειας παιδια , αλλα σε πρωτεινες δινω παλι ενα σκασμο λεφτα ....που δεν περρυσευουν.

----------


## spartan77

βαρβακειος αγορα : βρωμη με το κιλο! 2 ευρω το κιλο μαγκες! παιρνω το τσουβαλι το 20ακιλο με 40 εουρος!
τρωω βρωμη πολυ στο πρωινο στις πρωτεινες σε ομελεττες στα μπιφτεκια! 
 οταν το κουακερ εχει 2.50 το μισο κιλο στα σουπερμαρκετ 
κοτοπουλα ολοκληρα καθαρισμενα στηθια 4 το κιλο! 
μουσλι -βρωμη-ξηροι καρποι-δημητριακα...με το κιλο και χυμα! κ ειναι ολα μια χαρα!
αμοληθείτε στην αγορα παιδες!!!

----------


## Καραφλό Ακτινίδιο

Σωστός .
Βαρβάκιος 4 ευρώ το κιλό το κοτοπουλο στήθος (μαζι με κοκκαλο και πετσα) στο καθαριζουν εκεί (χανεις περιπου 200γρ στο κιλο)
Από πίνδος κοτοπουλα , πολυ φρεσκα 

Στο μπαχάρι στην Ευριπίδου 2,20 το κιλό την βρώμη , 7 ευρω το κιλο το πρασινο τσαι , και άλλες πολλες καλες τιμες

Στην αγορα αυγά ξεκινάνε απο 9 λεπτα (αλλα δεν αξιζουν) και φτάνουν 14 λεπτα/τεμ. και είναι αρκετα μεγάλα

----------


## jGod

> στηθος μαζι με την πετσα και το κοκκαλο V που εχει ενδιαμεσα? η καθαρο φιλετο χωρις πετσα κ χωρις το κοκκαλο? εγω απο μακρο που παιρνω 5.50/κιλο αλλα χωρις κοκκαλο χωρις πετσα. και 7.00 /κιλο μοσχ κιμας 90%


καλημέρα μαν. οχι με κοκκαλο..τπτ..καθαρο..ξεφλουδισμενο μου κοβει κ την παραμκικρη 'γλιτζα'  :01. Razz:  και μου το φιλεταρει μαλιστα. ..το καλο ειναι οτι δεν ειναι ιταλιας οπως αυτο του μακρο(που και αυτο..μια χαρα ειναι το χω δοκιμασει)..απλα αυτο ειναι πραγματικα ολοφρεσκο..ανοιγει το κοτοπουλο εκεινη την στιγμη και βγαζει το φιλετο..και τα 2 αυτα παντως ειναι οι τοπ επιλογες απο θεσ.νικη μακραν! :03. Clap:

----------


## Madd_Chadd

ΑΒ Βασιλοπουλος εχει προσφορα αν παρεις 3 τονους πληρωνεις 3 ευρω,εγω πηρα μια 30αρα ουτος η αλλος η ημερονημια ληξης γραφει το 2013.

----------


## daisuke

στο λιντλ το κότατζ λινεσα 1 ευρω το ανεβάσανε (99λεπτα) - τα 10 (μεγάλα ) αυγά 1,19 .. σημερινές τιμές 14/11/2011

----------


## daisuke

ξέρει κανείς αν υπάρχει κάπου στην Ελλάδα  ασπράδι αυγών  με το λίτρο ή και μικρότερη/μεγαλύτερη (συσκευασία);;;
 στην Αμερική έχει πολλές μάρκες και πωλούνται παντού - σουπερμαρκετς κ.τ.λ.

----------


## jGod

> στο λιντλ το κότατζ λινεσα 1 ευρω το ανεβάσανε (99λεπτα) - τα 10 (μεγάλα ) αυγά 1,19 .. σημερινές τιμές 14/11/2011





> ξέρει κανείς αν υπάρχει κάπου στην Ελλάδα  ασπράδι αυγών  με το λίτρο ή και μικρότερη/μεγαλύτερη (συσκευασία);;;
>  στην Αμερική έχει πολλές μάρκες και πωλούνται παντού - σουπερμαρκετς κ.τ.λ.


1.19 τα μεγαλα σιγουρα? 1,59τα εχουνε εδω..εκτος αν τα ειχε προσφορα..ασε που δεν ειναι και πολυ φρεσκα..μη σου πω ουτε καν φρεσκα.

επισης..για το ασπραδι ..παιζεις με τον πονο μας  :01. Razz: δεν υπαρχει..εκτος αν εισαι ζαχαροπλαστης και εχεις ακρες..αν βρεις παντως στειλε κανενα π.μ

----------


## daisuke

> 1.19 τα μεγαλα σιγουρα? 1,59τα εχουνε εδω..εκτος αν τα ειχε προσφορα..ασε που δεν ειναι και πολυ φρεσκα..μη σου πω ουτε καν φρεσκα.
> 
> επισης..για το ασπραδι ..παιζεις με τον πονο μας δεν υπαρχει..εκτος αν εισαι ζαχαροπλαστης και εχεις ακρες..αν βρεις παντως στειλε κανενα π.μ


χαχα  :01. Razz:  σιγα τον πόνο ρε..  εδώ όταν λες ? εγώ μιλάω για το λιντλ Πυλαίας στα Κωνσταντινουπολιτικα  Θεσσαλονίκης ΝΑΙ τα μεγάλα αυγά κόστισαν τόσο τα προμηθεύονται αποτι μόλις διάβασα από εταιρία που είναι στον δρόμο για περαια   
... οι ζαχαροπλάστες που ρώτησα ένα φίλο, μου είπε ότι χρησιμοποιούν σκόνη ασπραδιού ...

----------


## jGod

το εδω το ειπα γιατι δεν ηξερα οτι εισαι απο θεσ.νικη και γω απο κεινο το λιντλ παω συνηθως ή απο χαριλαου.οσο για την σκονη αυγου ..μην την δοκιμασεις..το χω κανει  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## john0

Μακράν το πιο γα**το thread...
Έμαθα ότι πρέπει να ξεκινήσω να ψωνίζω από την αγορά,και χύμα βρώμη!!!
Μέχρι στιγμής έπαιρνα :
αυγά 10αδα medium μαρινόπουλο αλεξάνδρας ή carrefour κηφησίας 1,29€
Βρώμη fytro ,μαρινόπουλος,1.98€ 
Φυστικοβουτυρο βιολογικό,χωρίς αλάτι 250γρ,βιολογικό κατάστημα πανεπιστημίου 4,40€ (ouch)
Ψωμί Καραμαλέγκος Γέννημα θρέμμα ΑΒ Μαυρομιχάλη 1,88€
Ακτινίδια carrefour 1.93€ /κιλο
Αβοκάντο carrefour 2,45€/κιλο
Κοτόπουλο ολόκληρο carrefour (δίνω τα μπούτια στη μαμα  :01. Razz: , απλά δεν πιάνει πάντα αυτο το κόλπο,και λέω να τ'αλλαξω με στηθος κοτο από αγορα...! ) 3€/κιλο
Γλυκοπατάτα ιταλίας ασπρη carrefour 2,25€/κιλό (άμα έχεται πουθενά αλλού πιο φθηνά κέντρο Αθήνα πείτε)
Μπρόκολο κατεψυγμένο carrefour 1,98 €
Καστανό ρύζι Αγρυνο 1,86 / 500γρ
Σπανάκι carrefour discount κατεψυγμένο 1,5€/κιλο (συσκευασία)
Σωλομός δεν ξέρω
Πέρκα δεν ξέρω
Αν Ξέρετε Κάτι κάποιο από τα παραπάνω σε φθηνότερη τιμή πείτε μ!!!Δν την παλεύω άλλο ...!
ΑΑΑ,επίσης άμα ξέρετε που πουλάνε τις πορτοκαλί τις γλυκοπατάτες θα με σώζατε!!!Ξέρω ότι είναι πιο άνοστες,άλλα αμα πεινάω καμια μέρα ,το άνοστο σώζει!!!
χύμα βρώμη,όταν λέτε είναι βρώμικη τι εννοείται??έχει μαυράδια και περίεργα σκουπιδάκια μέσα?ή απλά έχουν ένα τσουβάλι ανοιχτό οπότε πάνω πάνω έχει σκόνη??γτ άμα είναι το δεύτερο...παίρνουμε κλειστό τσουβάλι ...  :01. Razz: 
Οποιαδήποτε πρόταση/suggestion,από το που να προμηθεύομαι τα παραπάνω οικονομικότερα ,Αθήνα -Κέντρο  ,είναι καλοδεχούμενη!!
YST ΑΒ Βασιλοπουλος εχει προσφορα αν παρεις 3 τονους πληρωνεις 3 ευρω (Έληξε η προσφορα....)  :01. Sad:

----------


## tolis93

> Μακράν το πιο γα**το thread...
> Έμαθα ότι πρέπει να ξεκινήσω να ψωνίζω από την αγορά,και χύμα βρώμη!!!
> Μέχρι στιγμής έπαιρνα :
> αυγά 10αδα medium μαρινόπουλο αλεξάνδρας ή carrefour κηφησίας 1,29€
> Βρώμη fytro ,μαρινόπουλος,1.98€ 
> Φυστικοβουτυρο βιολογικό,χωρίς αλάτι 250γρ,βιολογικό κατάστημα πανεπιστημίου 4,40€ (ouch)
> Ψωμί Καραμαλέγκος Γέννημα θρέμμα ΑΒ Μαυρομιχάλη 1,88€
> Ακτινίδια carrefour 1.93€ /κιλο
> Αβοκάντο carrefour 2,45€/κιλο
> ...


 τραβα μακρο να κανεις τα ψωνακια σου για κρεατικα.2.70 το κιλο τα κοτοπουλακια. οσο για φυστικοβουτηρο.θες ενα μπλεντερ.λιγο ελαιολαδο.παρε απο σκλαβενιτη αναλατα φυστικια(τα 200 γρ 90 λεπτα και ειν τουμπανα) και χωστα στο μπλεντερ με λαδι κ δωσε πονο γινεται το καλυτερο φυστικοβουτηρο.μπροκολα παιρνε φρεσκα ρσυ.κ καλυτερα κ με 1,5 το κιλο.βρωμη παιρνω τη τεξας ειναι της μορφατ με 1,4 το μισοκιλο και μαρεσει καλυτερα κ απο τις αλλες...αυγα απο σκλαβενιτη τα 30 μεσαιου μεγεθους 3,70 τα παιρνω κ ειναι παντα φρεσκα....

----------


## john0

> τραβα μακρο να κανεις τα ψωνακια σου για κρεατικα.2.70 το κιλο τα κοτοπουλακια. οσο για φυστικοβουτηρο.θες ενα μπλεντερ.λιγο ελαιολαδο.παρε απο σκλαβενιτη αναλατα φυστικια(τα 200 γρ 90 λεπτα και ειν τουμπανα) και χωστα στο μπλεντερ με λαδι κ δωσε πονο γινεται το καλυτερο φυστικοβουτηρο.μπροκολα παιρνε φρεσκα ρσυ.κ καλυτερα κ με 1,5 το κιλο.βρωμη παιρνω τη τεξας ειναι της μορφατ με 1,4 το μισοκιλο και μαρεσει καλυτερα κ απο τις αλλες...αυγα απο σκλαβενιτη τα 30 μεσαιου μεγεθους 3,70 τα παιρνω κ ειναι παντα φρεσκα....


 Είναι λίγο δύσκολο για Μακρο,δεν έχω κάρτα,και είναι και μακρυά για μένα (δεν έχω αμάξι...φοιτητης γαρ),αυγά σκλαβενιτη θα τα τσεκάρω στανταρ!!κοτόπουλο θα πάω σε αγορά μάλλον,αυτή τη βρώμη που λές την έχει ο σκλαβενίτης??θα δοκιμάσω απο αυτήν κ την "ελευθέρας βοσκής"
και θα αποφασίσω!!
φυστίκη σε μπλέντερ το είχα δοκιμάσει αλλά δεν αλειφότανε μετά σε φέτα,δν δοκίμασα με ελαιόλαδο..αλλά δν ήθελα να αλλάξω τις αναλογίες αυξάνοντας τα λίπη...πάντως άμα στενέψουνε κ άλλο τα πράγματα θα το δοκιμάσω...
Για γλυκοπατάτες ξέρουμε τπτ???χαμηλότερη τιμή πουθενά??απ 'τις πορτοκαλί?? καστανό ρυζάκι??γιατί σε περίοδο όγκου... ζορίζουνε αυτα τα 2 ,και το πινατ μπατερ...  :01. Sad: 

Ευχαριστώ για το ενδιαφέρον !!!

----------


## tolis93

> Είναι λίγο δύσκολο για Μακρο,δεν έχω κάρτα,και είναι και μακρυά για μένα (δεν έχω αμάξι...φοιτητης γαρ),αυγά σκλαβενιτη θα τα τσεκάρω στανταρ!!κοτόπουλο θα πάω σε αγορά μάλλον,αυτή τη βρώμη που λές την έχει ο σκλαβενίτης??θα δοκιμάσω απο αυτήν κ την "ελευθέρας βοσκής"
> και θα αποφασίσω!!
> φυστίκη σε μπλέντερ το είχα δοκιμάσει αλλά δεν αλειφότανε μετά σε φέτα,δν δοκίμασα με ελαιόλαδο..αλλά δν ήθελα να αλλάξω τις αναλογίες αυξάνοντας τα λίπη...πάντως άμα στενέψουνε κ άλλο τα πράγματα θα το δοκιμάσω...
> Για γλυκοπατάτες ξέρουμε τπτ???χαμηλότερη τιμή πουθενά??απ 'τις πορτοκαλί?? καστανό ρυζάκι??γιατί σε περίοδο όγκου... ζορίζουνε αυτα τα 2 ,και το πινατ μπατερ... 
> 
> Ευχαριστώ για το ενδιαφέρον !!!


στην αρχη κ εγω με το φυστικοβουτηρο βρηκα προβλημα.για να εχεις αναλογιες φυστικοβουτηρου αγορας απλα ανα 100 γρ φυστικι 10 γρ ελαιολαδο.μετρημενο αυτο π σ λεω.και θελει αρκετη ωριτσα δλδ οχι μια 2 κ τελος.τα καλυτερα για φυστικοβουτηρο ειναι τα κασιους και τα κλασικα π ειναι με το κελυφος κ εχει 2 μεσα.αν τα βρεις κ σκετα τουμπανα ειναι.γλυκοπατατες πορτοκαλι στο σκλαβενιτη 2,20 τις εχουν αλλα νταξει μικροδιαφορες.καλα το ρυζι ποσο πιο φθηνα πιαα? :01. Mr. Green:  πηγαινε λινλτ κ παρε 4μισι κιλα μπασματι με 2 ευρω στη τελικη

----------


## No Fear

Για οσους ενδιαφερονται,ασπραδι αυγου σε συσκευασια του λιτρου εχει στο Μακρο Κηφισου! :01. Wink:

----------


## ελμερ

και τιμη?

----------


## exkaliber

οι μπανανες απο το lidl ειναι καλες??
ποσο παει το κιλο??

----------


## daisuke

> Για οσους ενδιαφερονται,ασπραδι αυγου σε συσκευασια του λιτρου εχει στο Μακρο Κηφισου!


Φίλε , μιας και δεν εχουμε την δυνατοτητα να παμε σε εκεινο το Μακρο , μπορεις να μας πεις μαρκα η εισαγωγέα ή ακομα καλητερα και τα δυο η αν ειναι ντοπιος προμηθευτης? thanxxx!

----------


## exkaliber

πηγα σημερα στο λιντλ,πρωτη φορα να ψωνισω τροφιμα

πηρα μπανανες 1.20 οι 6 και 10 αυγα 1.20 επισης
επισης πηρα 1 λιτρο γιαουρτι αγελαδινο με 10% λιπαρα 2.2.
2 γιαουρτια ογκου των 500γρ με ροδακινο και κατι αλλο μεσα
2 γιαουρτια των 250γρ με βερυκοκο 60 λεπτα
και 2 στραγκιστα(νομιζω) των 250γρ



απο δευτερα θα κανω και ρεβιου

----------


## tolis93

> πηγα σημερα στο λιντλ,πρωτη φορα να ψωνισω τροφιμα
> 
> πηρα μπανανες 1.20 οι 6 και 10 αυγα 1.20 επισης
> επισης πηρα 1 λιτρο γιαουρτι αγελαδινο με 10% λιπαρα 2.2.
> 2 γιαουρτια ογκου των 500γρ με ροδακινο και κατι αλλο μεσα
> 2 γιαουρτια των 250γρ με βερυκοκο 60 λεπτα
> και 2 στραγκιστα(νομιζω) των 250γρ
> 
> 
> ...


 wtf 10% λιπαρα γιαουρτι? οοοοοοοκ.... παρε κοτατζ απ οτα λιντλ και ξηροκαρπια....τα σπανε λεμε....
εχουν 500 γρ φυστικια  με 1,60.
επισης ταχινι το εχει 1,70 τα 300 γρ.(αν κ με 4 ευρω παιρνεις κιλο απο το μακρο αλλα οκ)
συμφερει η γαλοπουλα π εχουν.4 ευρω νμζω τα 400 γρ και πεντακαθαρη(1 γρ λιπος 1 γρ υδατανθρακα στα 100)
και δε το συζηταω για τα μπαχαρικα του

----------


## exkaliber

ελα ρε τολη
εσενα ειχα στο μυαλο μου να ρωτησω τι να παρω απο τα λιντλ οταν τα εγραφα :08. Toast: 

τα γιαουρτια ειναι ογκου :02. Smile: 
εχω χρονια να φαω με φρουτα και ειπα να δοκιμασω
μαλον το παρακανα με τα λιπαρα,

με την ευκαιρια,αυτο πως το τρωνε??  βαζουν μια ποσοτητα σε ενα μπωλακι? γτ οσες φορες δοκιμασα να φαω απο τον κουβα την αλλη μερα ηταν λιγο χαλια

το κοτατζ του ενος ευρο λες?
απο γευση τι λεει αυτο?? 

ταχινη ισως παρω να δοκιμασω αλλα ειμαι φαν του φυστικοβουτηρου(στα μακρο μηπως ξερεις ποσο το χουνε?)
φυστικια δεν παιρνω(μηπως ειναι καλυτερα απο το φυστικοβουτηρο? κι αυτο φυστικια ειναι :02. Smile: )

γαλοπουλα θα παρω την επομενη φορα που θα παω  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## tolis93

> ελα ρε τολη
> εσενα ειχα στο μυαλο μου να ρωτησω τι να παρω απο τα λιντλ οταν τα εγραφα
> 
> τα γιαουρτια ειναι ογκου
> εχω χρονια να φαω με φρουτα και ειπα να δοκιμασω
> μαλον το παρακανα με τα λιπαρα,
> 
> με την ευκαιρια,αυτο πως το τρωνε??  βαζουν μια ποσοτητα σε ενα μπωλακι? γτ οσες φορες δοκιμασα να φαω απο τον κουβα την αλλη μερα ηταν λιγο χαλια
> 
> ...


 εεμ οταν ειναι διπλα ακριβως απο το σπιτι σ κ βιαζεσαι το λιντλ ειναι η καλυτερη λυση...κοιτα καλυτερα βαζε σε ενα μπολ κ το κουβα στο ψυγειο κ κοιτα να βγαζεις να τερα απο τα γιαουρτια γενικοτερα.αυτο τα κανει να ξυνιζουν ειναι μια ουσια π μενει απο το γαλα απο οσο εχω διαβασει.το κοτατζ τα σπαει.εχει και πολυ λιγοτερο αλατι απο τα υπολοιπα.και πιο πολυ πρωτεινη.φυστικοβουτηρο στο μακρο το εχουν κανα 2 ευρω πιο κατω.βασικα για να σου ρχεται οπως πρεπει το φυστικοβουτηρο γιατι οκ ρ συ ειναι πανακριβο.παιρνε φυστικια.ανα 100 γρ βαζε 1 κ σουπας ελαιολαδο η φυτικο λαδι και στο μπλεντερ για κανα 2 λεπτο.ειναι ολοιδιο απλα λειπουν τα συντηρητικα κ η ζαχαρη :01. Wink:  εχω ανεβασει κ φωτο

----------


## exkaliber

εσυ θα πας μπροστα  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## tolis93

μαγκιτες κ μαγκισες....θελω να ενημερωσω πως ο δaddy χωθηκε σε μια εταιρια με παραδοσιακα προιοντα. κ το εψαξα το θεμα γιατι εχει δημητριακα κ ζυμαρικα. εχει ΤΡΕΛΟ ΠΡΑΓΜΑ και σε πραγματικα πλ καλες τιμες....http://aravissos.com/el/dimitriaka.php  αυτο ειναι το σαιτ ριξτε μια ματια να πειστητε... εγω παντως τραχανα λαχανικων πχ δεν εχω ξανα δει :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Καραφλό Ακτινίδιο

> Γλυκοπατάτα ιταλίας ασπρη carrefour 2,25€/κιλό (άμα έχεται πουθενά αλλού πιο φθηνά κέντρο Αθήνα πείτε)


Γλυκοπατάτα ιταλίας έχει στην αγορα από εκέι που πέρνω τα αυγα ( 4,20 τα μεγαλα την τριανταδα-καρτελα) και είναι στα 1,80 με 1,90
Βέβαια στον σκλαβενίτη την είχε στο 1,45 /κιλο

Για βρώμη χύμα θα πάς στο μπαχάρι , νομίζω πως είναι στην ευριπιδου, αν πας αθηνας και ρωτησεις θα σου πούνε.. 
Εχει και πράσινο τσάι χύμα 7 ευρω το κιλό φτάνει για ενα χρόνο να ουμ  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## Giannistzn

> ελα ρε τολη
> εσενα ειχα στο μυαλο μου να ρωτησω τι να παρω απο τα λιντλ οταν τα εγραφα
> 
> τα γιαουρτια ειναι ογκου
> εχω χρονια να φαω με φρουτα και ειπα να δοκιμασω
> μαλον το παρακανα με τα λιπαρα,
> 
> *με την ευκαιρια,αυτο πως το τρωνε??  βαζουν μια ποσοτητα σε ενα μπωλακι? γτ οσες φορες δοκιμασα να φαω απο τον κουβα την αλλη μερα ηταν λιγο χαλια*
> 
> ...


Με το γιαουρτι την εχω παθει και εγω. 3 πραγματα να προσεχεις γενικα.  Αεροστεγες κλεισιμο, να μην ειναι ψηλα στο ψυγειο γιατι δεν εχει καλη ψυξη και για αυτο που ειπες, ναι βαζεις οσο θες σε ενα μπωλ. Το θεμα ειναι να αφησεις οσο πιο λεια επιφανεια γινεται για να μην βγαλει υγρα. Επισης δεν ειναι και οτι καλυτερο να τρως και να ξαναβαζεις το κουταλι μεσα (γενικα σε τροφιμα, γλυκα του κουταλιου κλπ) γιατι επιμολυνεις τη συσκευασια με την μικροχλωριδα του στοματος σου  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## exkaliber

πηγα σημερα lidl και σηκωσα ολο το μαγαζι λεμε  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle: 


πηρα 1 κιλο τηγανια(σκετο λιπος) 3,5 ευρο
600γρ στηθος κοταρα 4 ευρο
1 κιλο τυρι σε αλμη 5,8 ευρο
5 κιλα πατατες 2,5 ευρο
βαφλες,φρυγανιες,γαντια κουζινας...διαφορα 

με χαλασε ομως που στα κοταζτ δεν εγραφε ποσοτητες θρεπτικων συστατικων :01. Unsure: 
και γενικα τα γιαουρτια που εχει εκει ειναι χαμηλης περιεκτηκοτητας σε πρωτεινη 
κριμα

----------


## johny_8

τ αβγα στ λιντλ που λες ειναι 1,20 η δεκαδα με μετρια αυγα η μικρα?εχει τονο κ ποσο?κ τ κοτοπουλο  τ στηθος καλο πως τ ειδες?οι μπανανες νορμαλ?

----------


## exkaliber

μια χαρα ολα
τα αυγα μεγαλα ειναι

----------


## adamz

> Για οσους ενδιαφερονται,ασπραδι αυγου σε συσκευασια του λιτρου εχει στο Μακρο Κηφισου!


μαρκα? Εχει συντιριτικα και εξτρα λιπαρα?..Πρωτεινες ιδιες?..

Οσο παιδες για το φυστικοβουτηρο!

Οπως λεει και ο τολης 

100γρ φυστικακια αναλατα! μια κουταλια ελαιολαδο (η και λιγο παραπανω) εγω προσωπικα βαζω και λιγο μελιγια να γλυκαθει και εινα πιστεψτε με ποιο νοστημο απο το ετοιμο!
Επισης κανετε οτι ΞηροκαρπιοΒουτηρο θελετε με αυτον τον τροπο!

(το μονο ελατωμα ειναι οτι θελει ΔΥΝΑΤΟ μπλεντερ εγω χαλασα 2 μεχρι τωρα  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz: )

----------


## sTeLaKoS

> πηγα σημερα lidl και σηκωσα ολο το μαγαζι λεμε 
> 
> 
> πηρα 1 κιλο τηγανια(σκετο λιπος) 3,5 ευρο
> 600γρ στηθος κοταρα 4 ευρο
> 1 κιλο τυρι σε αλμη 5,8 ευρο
> 5 κιλα πατατες 2,5 ευρο
> βαφλες,φρυγανιες,γαντια κουζινας...διαφορα 
> 
> ...



Δοκίμασε και μπούτια κότας, δε θυμάμαι μάρκα, Γερμανίας είναι. 1100γρ 4e νομιζω. Η ίδια μάρκα έχει και στήθος κότας.
Επίσης φιλέτο στήθος γαλοπούλας 1 κιλό κάπου στα 6ε. Έτρωγα 2-3 κιλά τη βδομάδα μέχρι που γαλοπούλιασα και το έκοψα  :01. Razz:

----------


## tolis93

> Δοκίμασε και μπούτια κότας, δε θυμάμαι μάρκα, Γερμανίας είναι. 1100γρ 4e νομιζω. Η ίδια μάρκα έχει και στήθος κότας.
> Επίσης φιλέτο στήθος γαλοπούλας 1 κιλό κάπου στα 6ε. Έτρωγα 2-3 κιλά τη βδομάδα μέχρι που γαλοπούλιασα και το έκοψα


απαντηση στο απο πανω ποστ.δλδ απαντηση στην απαντηση αλλα τελος παντων

τα κοτατζ στο λιντλ εχουν 13 γρ πρωτεινη στα 100 3,1 υδ κ 2,2 λιπαρα. εχει κατι μπλε κ κατι γαλαζια.μιλαω για τα γαλαζια.τα αλλα (ετσι για την αναλυση) λενε λιπαρα επι ξηρου 40% νομιζω κ μεγιστη υγρασια 80 % π σημαινει 40 επι 80 δια 1000(εχουμε 2 επι τις 100) συνολο 3,2 γρ λιπαρα στα 100 γρ

----------


## tolis93

> τ αβγα στ λιντλ που λες ειναι 1,20 η δεκαδα με μετρια αυγα η μικρα?εχει τονο κ ποσο?κ τ κοτοπουλο  τ στηθος καλο πως τ ειδες?οι μπανανες νορμαλ?


το 1,20 νμζω ηταν προσφορα για τη βδομαδα κανονικα τα χει 1,40 κ ειναι τουμπανακια σε μερικες συσκευασιες. ο τονος π εχει εμενα μ φενεται πλ καλος πηρα για δοκιμη μια φορα κ περαν του οτι ειναι καθαρο αρος 150 γρ κ οχι 112 κ 110 οπως των αλλων τον εχουν κ 1μισι ευρω. το κοτοπουλο του μαρεσει πιο πλ απο το μιμικος μη σ πω.οπως κ η γαλοπουλα.1 κιλο στηθος καθαρο 8 ευρω το πηρα. οι μπανανες ειναι οι γνωστες μαρκες κ η γνωστη ποιοτητα.δν εχει ασκημη μαναβικη γενικοτερα

----------


## exkaliber

στελιο θυμασαι στο scarface στην αρχη που λεει οτι τρωει χταποδι 8 φορες την εβδομαδα και τα πλοκαμια κοντευουν να βγουν απ την μυτη του?
ετσι ειμαι εγω με την κοτα,θα βγαλω φτερα σε λιγο


τολη που το λεει αυτο για το κοτατζ?? αυτα τα μπλε και γαλαζια πηρα κι εγω,δεν εχει αλλα βασικα :01. Mr. Green: 

κι ενα ρεβιου: κλασικη γευση κοτατζ,τπτ το ιδιαιτερο,προσωπικα δεν μου αρεσει και δεν θα το προτιμησω ξανα

----------


## tolis93

> στελιο θυμασαι στο scarface στην αρχη που λεει οτι τρωει χταποδι 8 φορες την εβδομαδα και τα πλοκαμια κοντευουν να βγουν απ την μυτη του?
> ετσι ειμαι εγω με την κοτα,θα βγαλω φτερα σε λιγο
> 
> 
> τολη που το λεει αυτο για το κοτατζ?? αυτα τα μπλε και γαλαζια πηρα κι εγω,δεν εχει αλλα βασικα
> 
> κι ενα ρεβιου: κλασικη γευση κοτατζ,τπτ το ιδιαιτερο,προσωπικα δεν μου αρεσει και δεν θα το προτιμησω ξανα


τα μπλε το γραφουν με ψιλα γραμματακια το γαλαζιο ολοκληρο πινακακι εχει ρ συ :01. Mr. Green:  παντως ειναι το μονο κοτατζ π αν το συνδιασεις με μελι κ κανελλα γινεται υμνος.παω να τσακισω τωρα ενα

----------


## exkaliber

:01. Unsure: 
δεν νομιζω να το γραφει καπου
κι εχουν μονο ενα κοτατζ εξαλου..

----------


## tolis93

> δεν νομιζω να το γραφει καπου
> κι εχουν μονο ενα κοτατζ εξαλου..


τι λες ρε συ τι διαολο φανταζομαι πινακακια και κοτατζ τοσο καιρο?εκτος αν δε φερνουν στα λιντλ π πας    

http://www.tabele-kalorii.pl/kalorie...t-Linessa.html  αυτο λεω.κ εχει κ πινακακι αν δεις καλα.φενεται

----------


## exkaliber

αν ηταν αυτο το πινακακι θα το εβλεπα  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle: 
παιρνω αλλο εγω,οχι light

----------


## tolis93

> αν ηταν αυτο το πινακακι θα το εβλεπα 
> παιρνω αλλο εγω,οχι light


ναι το αλλο δε γραφει τα συστατικα του μονο τα λιπαρα εχω υπολογισει νμζω ειναι 3,7 κατι τετοιο.μ φενεται η εσυ εισαι φανατικος οπαδος των φουλ φατ γενικοτερα? :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## exkaliber

υπερβολες...
απλα σημερα εφαγα 1 κιλο χοιρινη τηγανια σκετο λιπος  :01. Mr. Green:  3,5 ευρο απο το λιντλ :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle: 

το λαιτ εχει καλυτερη γευση τουλαχιστον?

μεχρι στιγμης μου αρεσε μονο το γιαουρτι με τα βερικοκα

----------


## tolis93

> υπερβολες...
> απλα σημερα εφαγα 1 κιλο χοιρινη τηγανια σκετο λιπος  3,5 ευρο απο το λιντλ
> 
> το λαιτ εχει καλυτερη γευση τουλαχιστον?
> 
> μεχρι στιγμης μου αρεσε μονο το γιαουρτι με τα βερικοκα


κοιτα εγω το κοτατζ παντα μαζι με κανελλα κ μελι κ κανα μηλο θα το φαω η θα το χτυπησω με παπρικα κ σπιτικη κετσαπ η σπιτικη μουσταρδα.σκετο ειναι τζαμι παντως.εμενα μαρεσει τρελα. ωραιος.κομπλε η τηγανια :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## adamz

λοιποον να βαλω και εγω την λιστα με τα ψωνια μου τα σημερινα (απο Σοφια βουλγαριας γτ εδω σπουδαζω) να μου πειτε αν η τιμη ειναι καλη γιατι ετσι μονος μου ελλαδα δεν ειχα κανει και δεν ξερω τιμες

900 γραμμαρια μοσχαρισιο κρεας
900 γραμμαρια χοιρινο 
2 κιλα ρυζι 
30 αυγα Μ
1 λιτρο ελαιολαδο
1 λιτρο σογια
Ταχινι 
4 κονσερβες Τονο 120γ καθαρο βαρος
Μια κονσερβα καλαμποκι 285γ καθαρο
μια κονσερβα κοκκινα φασολια 480γ καθαρο

συνολο 35 ευρω πριπου!

----------


## tolis93

> λοιποον να βαλω και εγω την λιστα με τα ψωνια μου τα σημερινα (απο Σοφια βουλγαριας γτ εδω σπουδαζω) να μου πειτε αν η τιμη ειναι καλη γιατι ετσι μονος μου ελλαδα δεν ειχα κανει και δεν ξερω τιμες
> 
> 900 γραμμαρια μοσχαρισιο κρεας
> 900 γραμμαρια χοιρινο 
> 2 κιλα ρυζι 
> 30 αυγα Μ
> 1 λιτρο ελαιολαδο
> 1 λιτρο σογια
> Ταχινι 
> ...


 καλα αστο εσυ παιζει να τα παιρνεις στη μιση τιμη....με ενα προχειρο υπολογισμο πανω απο 45αρι βγαινει εδω ολο αυτο

----------


## exkaliber

πως ξεχαστηκε ετσι αυτο το θεμα?? :01. Unsure: 

θελω να ρωτησω αν εχετε βρει καλες μπανανες απο σουπερ μαρκετ.

προσωπικα εχω παρει 2 φορες απο το λιντλ με 1.20 το κιλο  και δε μου αρεσαν
ειδα και σε ενα αλλο μαρκετ που τις ειχε 1.7ο το κιλο αλλα δεν μου εκαναν κλικ εμφανησιακα

ο μαναβης που εχω στην γειτονια μου εχει συνηθως μισο σαπισμενες-αισχος-
γι αυτο συνηθως οποτε γυριζα στο δρομο και εβλεπα σε μαναβικο ωραιες μπανανες αγοραζα

----------


## GREEK POWER

Παντα καλες (μεγαλες και ψηλο αγουρες) εχει ο ΑΒ :01. Wink:

----------


## exkaliber

ποσο τις δινει?

----------


## GREEK POWER

διαλεξε τι θες !  Φτηνες η καλες ........... :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## exkaliber

καλοφτηνες 

σε ευρο ποσο πανε?

----------


## GREEK POWER

Αλλος αγοραζει , εγω απλα........πληρωνω :01. Sad:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Giannistzn

Οποιος εχει κοντα του καταστημα "Θαλάσσιος Κοσμος" αξιζει να ριξει μια ματια.

Εχει κατεψυγμενα ψαρια, σε αρκετα καλες τιμες. Πηρα σημερα 700γρ γαριδες (αποφλοιωμενες) 5,30 και 700γρ μυδια 4,90. Σε ψαρια εχει παρα πολυ καλες τιμες

----------


## CapoFighter

Παιδια απο σαλονικα που μπορω βρω *αγνο φυστικοβουτηρο* οχι τα ψευτικα με τα full χημικα μεσα, και επισης *κακαο*(το πικρο για οποιον δεν καταλαβε).  Βρωμη επαιρνα 1,20ευρω τα 500γρ απο μαγαζι στην αθωνος(ενα γωνιακο με βιολογικα) και το ανεβασαν οι πουστ!δ3ς στο 1,40(παλι φτηνα ειναι αλλα ελεος).Επισης σε αυτο το μαγαζι πουλαει και WHEY πρωτεινη LOL... τι δουλεια εχει αυτη εκει... ? Μαλλον ειναι απο βιολογικα δαμασκηνα και αυτη οπως οι αλλες... :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## johny_8

> Παιδια απο σαλονικα που μπορω βρω *αγνο φυστικοβουτηρο* οχι τα ψευτικα με τα full χημικα μεσα, και επισης *κακαο*(το πικρο για οποιον δεν καταλαβε).  Βρωμη επαιρνα 1,20ευρω τα 500γρ απο μαγαζι στην αθωνος(ενα γωνιακο με βιολογικα) και το ανεβασαν οι πουστ!δ3ς στο 1,40(παλι φτηνα ειναι αλλα ελεος).Επισης σε αυτο το μαγαζι πουλαει και WHEY πρωτεινη LOL... τι δουλεια εχει αυτη εκει... ? Μαλλον ειναι απο βιολογικα δαμασκηνα και αυτη οπως οι αλλες...


Για βρώμη μονο μπορω να σου πω ότι 2 ευρώ το κιλό πάει στο Εν καρπώ αλλα είναι σχετικα χοντρη

----------


## tolis93

> Για βρώμη μονο μπορω να σου πω ότι 2 ευρώ το κιλό πάει στο Εν καρπώ αλλα είναι σχετικα χοντρη


φυστικοβουτηρο φτιαχνεις κ μονος σου.κακαο παυλιδης το πιο καραρο της αγορας

----------


## jannous44

ελενη τα φωτα σου σε παρακαλω. στο καπανι που μπορω να βρω βρωμη αλεσμενη.? ειχα παει ρωτησα σε ολα που πουλουσαν και δεν βρηκα.. θυμαμε που ειχες πει οτι ειχες βρει σε ενα καταστημα... αλλα τωρα δεν βρισκω το ποστ,. :02. Welcome: 
με νερο διαλυεται η μενει τιποτα κατω κατω?

----------


## gym

> ελενη τα φωτα σου σε παρακαλω. στο καπανι που μπορω να βρω βρωμη αλεσμενη.? ειχα παει ρωτησα σε ολα που πουλουσαν και δεν βρηκα.. θυμαμε που ειχες πει οτι ειχες βρει σε ενα καταστημα... αλλα τωρα δεν βρισκω το ποστ,.
> με νερο διαλυεται η μενει τιποτα κατω κατω?


χμ...κοιτα εχει ενα που πουλαει διαφορα χειροποιητα αραβικες ,χυλοπιτες κτλ κτλ αλλα εχει κ βρωμη ψιλη...τωρα αλεσμενη δεν ειναι αλλα ειναι πιο ψιλη απο την κουακερ...
2 ευρω το κιλο...
δεν ξερω ρε τι κανει με το νερο,μια φορα ηπια με νερο απο αναγκη λογω ταξιδιου κα δεν προκειται να με βασανισω ξανα... :01. Mr. Green: 

εγω θα σου ελεγα ομως να κανεις το αλλο..πηγαινε εν καρπω...ωραια βρωμη χοντρη,πιο χοντρη απο την κουακερ ...και αλεσε την εσυ...καμια σχεση ουτε με την ψιλη ουτε με αυτο το ροκανιδι το ετοιμο το αλεσμενο...

δεν θα σου παρει κ πολυ χρονο σιγα...μουλτι κ βουρρρρρρρρρ κ εγινε!πηγαινε εν καρπω αγιας σοφιας παλυλου μελα...με ξερουν! :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green: 

ασε και το αλλο...εκει ειναι σε καταστημα και ειναι σε κλειστο χωρο...στο καπανι περναιε η σαρα κ η μαρα κ απο σκονες ουυυυ!μπιαξ πλεον!

----------


## jannous44

> χμ...κοιτα εχει ενα που πουλαει διαφορα χειροποιητα αραβικες ,χυλοπιτες κτλ κτλ αλλα εχει κ βρωμη ψιλη...τωρα αλεσμενη δεν ειναι αλλα ειναι πιο ψιλη απο την κουακερ...
> 2 ευρω το κιλο...
> δεν ξερω ρε τι κανει με το νερο,μια φορα ηπια με νερο απο αναγκη λογω ταξιδιου κα δεν προκειται να με βασανισω ξανα...
> 
> εγω θα σου ελεγα ομως να κανεις το αλλο..πηγαινε εν καρπω...ωραια βρωμη χοντρη,πιο χοντρη απο την κουακερ ...και αλεσε την εσυ...καμια σχεση ουτε με την ψιλη ουτε με αυτο το ροκανιδι το ετοιμο το αλεσμενο...
> 
> δεν θα σου παρει κ πολυ χρονο σιγα...μουλτι κ βουρρρρρρρρρ κ εγινε!πηγαινε εν καρπω αγιας σοφιας παλυλου μελα...με ξερουν!
> 
> ασε και το αλλο...εκει ειναι σε καταστημα και ειναι σε κλειστο χωρο...στο καπανι περναιε η σαρα κ η μαρα κ απο σκονες ουυυυ!μπιαξ πλεον!


στο μουλτι τιν εβαζα αλλα εμενα κατω κατω δεν δυαλιοταν εντελως οπως η bulk... ειχα βρει αλεσμενη και του λεω βαλε 5 κιλα. ξεχασα να ρωτησω την τιμη μου ειπε 3.5 με 4 ευρο δεν θυμαμαι . παλι καλα που τον προλαβα.  :02. Shock:

----------


## agisilaos

μακρο και παλι μακρο μακραν το καλυτερο.................................... :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## gym

θελω να βρω πιτουρο σιταριουυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυ αλλα δεν βρισκω θεσσαλονικη...

μηπως κανενα σιτε ρε παιδια...κανενα μαγαζακι κανεις...κατι...θα σκασω αν δεν βρω...κ στα βιολογικα δεν εχουν! :01. Sad:  :01. Sad:  :01. Sad:

----------


## jannous44

> θελω να βρω πιτουρο σιταριουυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυ αλλα δεν βρισκω θεσσαλονικη...
> 
> μηπως κανενα σιτε ρε παιδια...κανενα μαγαζακι κανεις...κατι...θα σκασω αν δεν βρω...κ στα βιολογικα δεν εχουν!


ελενη με μια γρηγορη αναζητηση στο google βρηκα αυτο δεν σε ξερω αν σε βολευει. _αγγελια: ΧΥΜΑ ΠΙΤΟΥΡΟ ΜΑΛΑΚΟΥ ΣΙΤΟΥ 
ΕΛΑΧΙΣΤΗ ΠΑΡΑΓΓΕΛΙΑ 20ΤΟΝΟΙ (ΠΑΡΑΔΟΣΗ ΠΕΡΙΟΧΗ ΘΕΣΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΗΣ )_  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  για σενα δουλευω βρε... :01. Mr. Green:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  αν ενδιαφερεσε μου λες.. να φαν και οι κοτες που λενε :01. ROFL:

----------


## gym

> ελενη με μια γρηγορη αναζητηση στο google βρηκα αυτο δεν σε ξερω αν σε βολευει. _αγγελια: ΧΥΜΑ ΠΙΤΟΥΡΟ ΜΑΛΑΚΟΥ ΣΙΤΟΥ 
> ΕΛΑΧΙΣΤΗ ΠΑΡΑΓΓΕΛΙΑ 20ΤΟΝΟΙ (ΠΑΡΑΔΟΣΗ ΠΕΡΙΟΧΗ ΘΕΣΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΗΣ )_  για σενα δουλευω βρε... αν ενδιαφερεσε μου λες.. να φαν και οι κοτες που λενε


ελαχιστη??????????????????????????????????τι ειμαι ρε ,κοτα?
ω ρεεε...δες τωρα...θελω αλλα οχι κ 20 τονους! :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:

----------


## jannous44

> ελαχιστη??????????????????????????????????τι ειμαι ρε ,κοτα?
> ω ρεεε...δες τωρα...θελω αλλα οχι κ 20 τονους!


εδω μιλας με επαγγελματιες, μισο κιλο και 1 δεν ειναι τιποτα...ξερω ξερω. κολας στο πως θα τα μεταφερεις  σπιτι, δινω εγω ενα χερακι μην αγχωνεσαι :03. Thumb up: ... σκεψου οτι θα εχουν να τρων και τα παιδια σου που λενε... :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## gym

> εδω μιλας με επαγγελματιες, μισο κιλο και 1 δεν ειναι τιποτα...ξερω ξερω. κολας στο πως θα τα μεταφερεις  σπιτι, δινω εγω ενα χερακι μην αγχωνεσαι... σκεψου οτι θα εχουν να τρων και τα παιδια σου που λενε...


στειλε μου πμ  λινκ με το σταρι...θα βρω εγω ακρη αφου υπαρχει... :08. Evil Fire:  :08. Evil Fire:  :08. Evil Fire:

----------


## Dimitrios

Kαλησπέρα παιδιά! Γλυκοπατάτα από πού προμηθεύεστε;

----------


## gym

καλησπερα
απο μαναβικο κ σουπερ μαρκετ κ αγορες μεγαλες...παντου εχει

----------


## Dimitrios

> καλησπερα
> απο μαναβικο κ σουπερ μαρκετ κ αγορες μεγαλες...παντου εχει


Καλησπέρα και από εδώ... :01. Razz: 
Έχεις κάποια μάρκα σούπερ μάρκετ συγκεκριμένη υπόψη για να μην τα πάρω όλα σβάρνα;

----------


## Καραφλό Ακτινίδιο

> Καλησπέρα και από εδώ...
> Έχεις κάποια μάρκα σούπερ μάρκετ συγκεκριμένη υπόψη για να μην τα πάρω όλα σβάρνα;


η γλυκοπατάτα η λευκη έχει έλειψη στην αγορα εδώ και κανένα μηνα, κόκκινες πηρα από Σκλαβενίτη με 2,20 το κιλό , αλλά δεν μου αρ΄σουν πολυ(έχουν γεύση κολοκυθα) , τις λευκες τις είχε 1,40 στον σκλαβενιτη και ήταν η καλυτερη τιμη που τις εβρισκα.. Στους ΑΒ επίσης έχουν έλειψη , μέχρι και στην αγορα στην αθηνάς δεν εχει λευκη(μιαμ μιαμ)

----------


## Dimitrios

> η γλυκοπατάτα η λευκη έχει έλειψη στην αγορα εδώ και κανένα μηνα, κόκκινες πηρα από Σκλαβενίτη με 2,20 το κιλό , αλλά δεν μου αρ΄σουν πολυ(έχουν γεύση κολοκυθα) , τις λευκες τις είχε 1,40 στον σκλαβενιτη και ήταν η καλυτερη τιμη που τις εβρισκα.. Στους ΑΒ επίσης έχουν έλειψη , μέχρι και στην αγορα στην αθηνάς δεν εχει λευκη(μιαμ μιαμ)


Οπότε προτείνεις λευκή και μετά κόκκινη. Τέλεια αφού έχει ο Σκλαβενίτης με βολεύει πολύ!
Ευχαριστώ φιλαράκι!  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## tolis93

μονο εγω βρισκω κοκκινες γλυκοπατατες? ποτε δε βρηκα ασπρες!!! :01. Sad:

----------


## Giannistzn

update που επρεπε να κανω εχθες αλλα τεσπα..

Στο lidl πηρα χθες καλαμαρι καλιμανης αν θυμαμαι καλα 5,50 το κιλο. Το θεμα ηταν οτι ειχε συσκευασια 700γρ+700γρΔΩΡΟ! οποτε εβγαινε πολυ φθηνα.

Επισης, στο καρφουρ ειχα παρει τις προαλλες κατι μυδια, συσκευασια κιλου παλι περιπου 5ευρω το κιλο. Καλη τιμη θεωρω.

----------


## CapoFighter

Παιρνει κανεις στραγγιστο γιαουρτι TOTAL 2% ? εχει 9,9 γρ./100 γρ. προιοντος και γενικα το εχω ενταξει στη διατροφη μου. Αλλα απο εκει που το παιρνω το 1κιλο κανει 3,65ε και με βαζει μεσα καθε φορα...  Εγω το παιρνω απο τα ΑΡΙΣΤΑ στη σαλονικη...

----------


## chourdakis

> Παιρνει κανεις στραγγιστο γιαουρτι TOTAL 2% ? εχει 9,9 γρ./100 γρ. προιοντος και γενικα το εχω ενταξει στη διατροφη μου. Αλλα απο εκει που το παιρνω το 1κιλο κανει 3,65ε και με βαζει μεσα καθε φορα...  Εγω το παιρνω απο τα ΑΡΙΣΤΑ στη σαλονικη...


προμελ απο τα λιντλ 2.29 το κιλο και εχει 8γρ/100 πρωτεηνη

----------


## Γιάννηςς

> προμελ απο τα λιντλ 2.29 το κιλο και εχει 8γρ/100 πρωτεηνη


Το ίδιο κι εγω.

----------


## CapoFighter

> προμελ απο τα λιντλ 2.29 το κιλο και εχει 8γρ/100 πρωτεηνη





> Το ίδιο κι εγω.


http://meacolpa.blogspot.com/2012/02...post_3758.html *Δεν ηθελα να το κανω γιατι τωρα ολα τα total θα χαθουνε  αλλα και εγω παραξενευτηκα σε καποια φαση γιατι ηταν πολυ φτηνα!!! Καλη ορεξη*

----------


## Γιάννηςς

:02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  Ok,τωρα αναγκαστικά θα παίρνω τοτάλ.Αυτό ήθελα από την αρχή,αλλά επειδή τρώω πολύ η μάνα μου φώναζε οτι θες κάθε μέρα 3,60 κτλ κτλ...Μάλλον θα το αντικαταστήσω...περισσότερη πρωτΕϊνη το τοταλ! :03. Clap:

----------


## CapoFighter

> Ok,τωρα αναγκαστικά θα παίρνω τοτάλ.Αυτό ήθελα από την αρχή,αλλά επειδή τρώω πολύ η μάνα μου φώναζε οτι θες κάθε μέρα 3,60 κτλ κτλ...Μάλλον θα το αντικαταστήσω...περισσότερη πρωτΕϊνη το τοταλ!


Εγω δυστηχως η ευτηχως βρισκω μονο στα σουπερ μαρκετ ΑΡΙΣΤΑ και εχει 3,60 το κιλο. Αν βρει καποιος αλλος καπου αλλου και σε μεγαλυτερες ποσοτητες(γιατι στο δικο μου εδω κοντα εχει μονο 2 κουτια καθε φορα) και ισως και πιο φθηνα τοτε ας το γραψει μπας και δουμε καμια ασπρη μερα...  :01. Smile:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> μονο εγω βρισκω κοκκινες γλυκοπατατες? ποτε δε βρηκα ασπρες!!!


Γιατι ειναι καλυτερες οι ασπρες?

----------


## exkaliber

απο το lidl μου αρεσουν τα αυγα του παρα πολυ!!! πλεον παιρνω μονο απο εκει

και το γαλα του μου αρεσει,ειναι και φθηνοτερο απο τα υπολοιπα


κατα τα αλλα το βρισκω πολυ τραγικο απο αποψη ποιοτητας,σε οτιδηποτε!!!
απο κεικ και πατατακια μεχρι και φρουτα
εσεις τι λετε??

----------


## tolis93

> απο το lidl μου αρεσουν τα αυγα του παρα πολυ!!! πλεον παιρνω μονο απο εκει
> 
> και το γαλα του μου αρεσει,ειναι και φθηνοτερο απο τα υπολοιπα
> 
> 
> κατα τα αλλα το βρισκω πολυ τραγικο απο αποψη ποιοτητας,σε οτιδηποτε!!!
> απο κεικ και πατατακια μεχρι και φρουτα
> εσεις τι λετε??


τα φρουτα του μαπα.τα αυγα τ δε μαρεσουν αλλα τα κοτατζ κ ετσι τα ξηγιεμαι πολυ προστυχα.
κομπρα δεν ξερω αν ειναι καλυτερες η χειροτερες βασικα απλα για δοκιμη ξερεις :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## tolis93

> Εγω δυστηχως η ευτηχως βρισκω μονο στα σουπερ μαρκετ ΑΡΙΣΤΑ και εχει 3,60 το κιλο. Αν βρει καποιος αλλος καπου αλλου και σε μεγαλυτερες ποσοτητες(γιατι στο δικο μου εδω κοντα εχει μονο 2 κουτια καθε φορα) και ισως και πιο φθηνα τοτε ας το γραψει μπας και δουμε καμια ασπρη μερα...


απο σαλονικα δεν ειμαι βασικα(αν και θα γουσταρα με 10000) οποτε δε ξερω εκει τι παιζουν οι τιμες. αλλα αν βρησκεις προσφορες σε κρικρι σε κομπλε κτλπ παιρνε. αν εχει αγνο παιρνε και απαφτο.οσο για το προμελ οκ μια παρτιδα παιχτηκε οτι παιχτηκε.και στα ολυμπος ειχε γινει κατι με κατι γυαλια καποτε. και λεω παιρνε κ αλλα γιατι οκ. τρως 500 γρ τη μερα πχ ωραια? ε εχασες....5-8 γρ πρωτεινη.φαε κ 2 ασπραδια κ ισιωσες :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## SGP

συνοπτικα:
γιαουρτι σπαρ απο βεροπουλο στραγγικτο κτλπ 2,65 το κιλο(το προμελ το βρισκω ξινο)2,65 το κιλο
καλαμαρια κονσερβα καρεφουρ 2ευρω η μια (18,3 πρωτ στ 100,240 η κονσερβα)
τονος κονσερβα 135γρ στρ. καρεφουρ 1,3
cottage ldld 1 ευρω
πανστατιους(καπως ετσι) 4,10 τα 900 γρ αβ

----------


## Irriversible

Toνος Γαλαξιας 1.,15 ευρα!!!
Υπαρχει cottage χυμα?

----------


## CapoFighter

Εχω δει στα βιντεακια(για Αμερικα μιλαμε παντα) που εχουν το cottage σε μεγαλυτερα δοχεια απο αυτα τα 200g αλλα δεν το εχω ψαξει για εδω τι συμβαινει. Επισης μπορει να μου πει καποιος αν παιρνει *ασπραδι αυγου σε υγρη μορφη* στην Θεσσαλονικα, απο που? αν το παραγγελνει απο καπου? ποσο κοστιζει? (χιλιοσυζητημενο θεμα αλλα ολοι λενε "ναι ναι παιρνω και εγω και ειναι καλο"- "απο που παιρνεις?" - "ναι ναι ειναι πολυ καλο"!!!! ΕΛΕΟΣ ΔΗΛΑΔΗ)

----------


## tolis93

cottage πουλανε και στο παγκο των τυριων χυμα.αλλα 4% Η 5% λιπαρα.αλλα η τιμη ειναι τζαμπα....

----------


## mitsoulas

Mεχρι στιγμης ψωνιζω απο εκει που θελω εγω να ψωνισω πρωτα απο Σκλαβενιτη επειδη ειναι κοντα στο σπιτι μου μετα Βασιλοπουλος και lidl συγκρινω βεβαια τιμες ποια ειναι πιο φτηνη , ποσα γραμμαρια εχει το προιον , τα συστατικα του , αν υπαρχει κανενα δωρο π.χ. στα δυο χαριζουμε το ενα εεε τα βασικα δηλαδη. Να καθομαι και να γραφω τωρα ποσο πηρα παραδειγμα λεω την βρωμη απο τον δεινα και ποσο απο κεινον και θα παω εκει να παρω δυο πραγματα που τα εχει πιο φθηνα απο τον αλλον και να παω μετα στον αλλον να παρω αλλα πραγματα που ειναι πιο φθηνα δεν εχω φτασει ακομα σε αυτο το σημειο. Με μια γυρα τα παιρνω ολα και υσηχαζω και κατι ακομα καλα κανετε οι εποχες ειναι ζορικες και τα πραγματα θα σφιξουν και αλλο γνωμη μου ετσι πιστευω αυτο να το κανετε γενικα οχι μονο σε τροφες αλλα παντου. Ερευνα αγορας πατε ειναι φθηνο τον προτιματε παντου αυτο π.χ. ενδυση , υποδηση , καφετερειες , μπαρακια , ξενοδοχεια , και αλλα πολλα να δει μετα αν βλεπει πελατη ο μαγαζατορας με το τηλεσκοπιο πως ριχνει αυτοματα τις τιμες. Αυτα τα ολιγα  :01. Smile:

----------


## CapoFighter

Παιρνει κανεις quaker grits? Κλασσικα απο τον Coleman το ειχα δει και αυτο και αφου εχω ψαξει παντου τετοιο πραγμα δεν υπαρχει η τουλαχιστον με αυτην την ονομασια... 

Υ.Γ. Μολις πηρα τα πρωτα μου ασπραδια σε μπουκαλι(2 λιτρα-60 αυγα) απο το Κιλκις. Η επονομασια της εταιριας ειναι Αυγοδιατροφικη Α.Ε. αλλα δεν εχει σιτε. 
Η γευση οταν το τηγανισεις ειναι σαν κανονικο ασπραδι αυγου. Δεν το δοκιμαζω ωμο αν και ειναι παστεριωμενο αλλα καλυτερα φυλαγε τα ρουχα σου να εχεις τα μισα. 
Οποιος μενει κοντα στο κιλκις μπορει να αγορασει χαλαρα. 8 ευρω εδωσα και κραταει για 1 μηνα. Αλλα μετα το ανοιγμα θελει γρηγορη καταναλωση σε καποιες μερες.

Βαρεθηκα να το βαλω στο ποστ για τα ασπραδια αυγου και το εβαλα εδω... :02. Welcome:

----------


## gspyropo

> Παιρνει κανεις quaker grits? Κλασσικα απο τον Coleman το ειχα δει και αυτο και αφου εχω ψαξει παντου τετοιο πραγμα δεν υπαρχει η τουλαχιστον με αυτην την ονομασια... 
> 
> Υ.Γ. Μολις πηρα τα πρωτα μου ασπραδια σε μπουκαλι(2 λιτρα-60 αυγα) απο το Κιλκις. Η επονομασια της εταιριας ειναι Αυγοδιατροφικη Α.Ε. αλλα δεν εχει σιτε. 
> Η γευση οταν το τηγανισεις ειναι σαν κανονικο ασπραδι αυγου. Δεν το δοκιμαζω ωμο αν και ειναι παστεριωμενο αλλα καλυτερα φυλαγε τα ρουχα σου να εχεις τα μισα. 
> Οποιος μενει κοντα στο κιλκις μπορει να αγορασει χαλαρα. 8 ευρω εδωσα και κραταει για 1 μηνα. Αλλα μετα το ανοιγμα θελει γρηγορη καταναλωση σε καποιες μερες.
> 
> Βαρεθηκα να το βαλω στο ποστ για τα ασπραδια αυγου και το εβαλα εδω...


εγω εχω παρει απο αγγλια πολυ καλα σε γευση και κατι διαφορετικο σε σχεση με τα oats...alla 19 λιρες για 2 κουτια ηταν πολλα

----------


## tolis93

> Παιρνει κανεις quaker grits? Κλασσικα απο τον Coleman το ειχα δει και αυτο και αφου εχω ψαξει παντου τετοιο πραγμα δεν υπαρχει η τουλαχιστον με αυτην την ονομασια... 
> 
> Υ.Γ. Μολις πηρα τα πρωτα μου ασπραδια σε μπουκαλι(2 λιτρα-60 αυγα) απο το Κιλκις. Η επονομασια της εταιριας ειναι Αυγοδιατροφικη Α.Ε. αλλα δεν εχει σιτε. 
> Η γευση οταν το τηγανισεις ειναι σαν κανονικο ασπραδι αυγου. Δεν το δοκιμαζω ωμο αν και ειναι παστεριωμενο αλλα καλυτερα φυλαγε τα ρουχα σου να εχεις τα μισα. 
> Οποιος μενει κοντα στο κιλκις μπορει να αγορασει χαλαρα. 8 ευρω εδωσα και κραταει για 1 μηνα. Αλλα μετα το ανοιγμα θελει γρηγορη καταναλωση σε καποιες μερες.
> 
> Βαρεθηκα να το βαλω στο ποστ για τα ασπραδια αυγου και το εβαλα εδω...


κιλκις ε?και που πεφτει? γιατι στο μακρο π και π εχει ελλειψη και βολευει τρελα για πιτακια βρωμης το μπουκαλι

----------


## Gianna

Ζελεδάκι Light καλύτερο από το sweet&balance:  Μάρκα "Στάμου" (βγάζει και γιαούρτια, κρέμες κλπ), γεύση φράουλα, 180 γρ. σύνολο. Στα 100 γρ. έχει: 17 θερμίδες,  2γρ. πρωτεϊνη, 1,9 υδατάνθρακες και ο λιπαρά. Βέβαια έχει γλυκαντικά (σουκραζόλη), αλλά για μια στο τόσο δεν βλάπτει... Π.χ με 1/2 ή 1 τέτοιο μετά το φαγητό είσαι κομπλέ αν σε πιάσει για γλυκό. Που λέει ό λόγος και να λυσσάξεις και να φας 2 από δαύτα, σιγά το πράγμα.... Εγώ τα βρήσκω στην "Προμηθευτική", δεν ξέρω που αλλού μπορεί να τα έχει.

----------


## ελμερ

> Ζελεδάκι Light καλύτερο από το sweet&balance:  Μάρκα "Στάμου" (βγάζει και γιαούρτια, κρέμες κλπ), γεύση φράουλα, 180 γρ. σύνολο. Στα 100 γρ. έχει: 17 θερμίδες,  2γρ. πρωτεϊνη, 1,9 υδατάνθρακες και ο λιπαρά. Βέβαια έχει γλυκαντικά (σουκραζόλη), αλλά για μια στο τόσο δεν βλάπτει... Π.χ με 1/2 ή 1 τέτοιο μετά το φαγητό είσαι κομπλέ αν σε πιάσει για γλυκό. Που λέει ό λόγος και να λυσσάξεις και να φας 2 από δαύτα, σιγά το πράγμα.... Εγώ τα βρήσκω στην "Προμηθευτική", δεν ξέρω που αλλού μπορεί να τα έχει.


εχει ενα καταστημα "Σταμου " στον Αγ.στεφανο και αλλο ενα στο Μενιδι.....εχει και ωραια κρεμα με κουακερ...(και εχω παρει απ ολα αλλα μονο τα ζελεδακια δεν εχω δοκιμασει,θα παρω σημερα... :03. Thumb up: ) :02. Welcome:  :02. Welcome:

----------


## exkaliber

εχω ακουσει καλα λογια για την κονσερβα τονο απο βεροπουλο
26 γρ πρωτεινης κανει 1.5 ευρο περιπου
εχει δοκιμασει κανενας?

----------


## johny_8

> εχω ακουσει καλα λογια για την κονσερβα τονο απο βεροπουλο
> 26 γρ πρωτεινης κανει 1.5 ευρο περιπου
> εχει δοκιμασει κανενας?


δε μου φαίνεται φτηνό πάντως. Κ στο μασούτη έχει τριάδα 4,30(ενω στην αρχή τις χρονιάς το είχε 3,20) με πρωτείνη 23 στα 100(120 καθαρο) αλλά παλί ακριβούτσικο είναι.δες καρεφουρ μαρινόπουλος 1,30

----------


## Winman21

[QUOTE=Irriversible;524898]Toνος Γαλαξιας 1.,15 ευρα!!!

 :03. Thumb up:

----------


## tolis93

> εχει ενα καταστημα "Σταμου " στον Αγ.στεφανο και αλλο ενα στο Μενιδι.....εχει και ωραια κρεμα με κουακερ...(και εχω παρει απ ολα αλλα μονο τα ζελεδακια δεν εχω δοκιμασει,θα παρω σημερα...)


ελα δω ρε αληταρα :01. Mr. Green:  π τα προμηθευεσαι δαυτα?θελω να μπω κ εγω στο κολπο :01. Sneaky:  σταμου παντως εδω μελισσια να μη βρισκω με τπτ.ουτε μαρουσι ουτε χαλανδρι ουτε τπτ

----------


## ελμερ

> ελα δω ρε αληταρα π τα προμηθευεσαι δαυτα?θελω να μπω κ εγω στο κολπο σταμου παντως εδω μελισσια να μη βρισκω με τπτ.ουτε μαρουσι ουτε χαλανδρι ουτε τπτ


 :01. Mr. Green:  αν εχεις μεταφορικο μεσο (μηχανακι καλυτερα) πρεπει να κανεις ενα δρομολογιο μεχρι Αγ.Στεφανο που ειναι το ενα πρατηριο...δεν ειναι κοντα αλλα μπορεις να παρεις αρκετη ποσοτητα ..εχει πολλα προιοντα σε normal τιμη και αν θα πας ,παρε και παγωτο ...θα με θυμηθεις..... :02. Welcome:   (μερικα προιοντα Σταμου εχει ο Σκλαβενιτης)

----------


## exkaliber

[QUOTE=Winman21;540482]


> Toνος Γαλαξιας 1.,15 ευρα!!!




απο γαλαξια περνω τοσο καιρο,αυτην με το ηλιελαιο
αλλα ειπα να αλλαξω

----------


## tolis93

> αν εχεις μεταφορικο μεσο (μηχανακι καλυτερα) πρεπει να κανεις ενα δρομολογιο μεχρι Αγ.Στεφανο που ειναι το ενα πρατηριο...δεν ειναι κοντα αλλα μπορεις να παρεις αρκετη ποσοτητα ..εχει πολλα προιοντα σε normal τιμη και αν θα πας ,παρε και παγωτο ...θα με θυμηθεις.....  (μερικα προιοντα Σταμου εχει ο Σκλαβενιτης)


ετοιμαζω το ελικοπτερο κ παω τι μηχανακι.να κανω πιο γρηγορα.μη μ λες για παγωτα τρ γιατι τελευταια τ εχω μαθει να φερεται απο θεμα τσιτ :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## s0k0s

Παίρνω απο τα Carrefour 2.8kg (περιπου) Τόνο κοντα στα 9,50 ευρό.. οτι πρεπει για σαλατιτσες  :01. Smile:  (και ειδικα με καλαμποκι μμμμμμμμμ  :01. Razz:  )

----------


## leftis

> κιλκις ε?και που πεφτει? γιατι στο μακρο π και π εχει ελλειψη και βολευει τρελα για πιτακια βρωμης το μπουκαλι


Στο μάκρο που ακριβώς τα έβρισκες ρε? Όσες φορές έχω πάει δεν έχει πέσει το μάτι μου σε δαύτα..

----------


## eli_din3

> ελα δω ρε αληταρα π τα προμηθευεσαι δαυτα?θελω να μπω κ εγω στο κολπο σταμου παντως εδω μελισσια να μη βρισκω με τπτ.ουτε μαρουσι ουτε χαλανδρι ουτε τπτ


εδω στην θεσσαλονικη να δουμε πως θα τα βρουμε...

----------


## johny_8

> Παίρνω απο τα Carrefour 2.8kg (περιπου) Τόνο κοντα στα 9,50 ευρό.. οτι πρεπει για σαλατιτσες  (και ειδικα με καλαμποκι μμμμμμμμμ  )


σε μια συσκευασία όλο? άμα το ανοίξεις πόσο αντέχει?

----------


## s0k0s

> σε μια συσκευασία όλο? άμα το ανοίξεις πόσο αντέχει?


Ναι ολο σε μια συσκευασια κονσερβας. Κοιτα το ανοιγω το βαζω σε βαζακι και μετα στο ψυγειο, μου κραταει 1-2 βδομαδες περιπου. Τωρα ετσι δεν γνωριζω να σε πω ποσο κραταει αμα ανοιχτει. Δεν ξερω και αμα το γραφει πανω στην κονσερβα του, θα δω next time..
btw ειναι τονος με λαδι.

----------


## tolis93

τα αυγα τα εβρισκα στο ψυγειο εκει π εχει τα βουτηρα κτλπ στα γαλακτοκομικα τα χε.κ μια περιοδο τα χαν σε μικρη ποσοτητα στα ειδη ζαχαροπλαστικης. παιδες ο τονος απλα παει καταψυξη κ τν βγαζετε κανα 2 ωρο πριν τον φατε κ ειναι κομπλε. ειχα παρει 10κιλο μια φορα κ εννοειται 10 κιλα σε 2-3 βδομαδεσ απλα δε φευγουν κ τρωγαμε κ 3 ατομα...οποτε καταψυξη λεω κ οσο αντεξει.μια χαρα μ βγαλε 2 μηνο εκει μεσα.μετα τελειωσε

----------


## leftis

Ξέρετε αν υπάρχει στην Ελλάδα κότατζ σε μεγάλη συσκευασία? Του κιλού πχ.

----------


## tolis93

> Ξέρετε αν υπάρχει στην Ελλάδα κότατζ σε μεγάλη συσκευασία? Του κιλού πχ.


παγκος τυριων σε σουπερμαρκετ. απολα εχουν.κ κατικι.της φαγε

----------


## eli_din3

> παγκος τυριων σε σουπερμαρκετ. απολα εχουν.κ κατικι.της φαγε


γμτ!!!!! και μασουτη πηγα και λιντλ και καρφουρ και δεν ειχαν.....γκρρρρρρρ

----------


## leftis

> παγκος τυριων σε σουπερμαρκετ. απολα εχουν.κ κατικι.της φαγε


βασιλόπουλος και μάκρο από όσο έχω δει δεν υπάρχει.

----------


## tolis93

τι διαολο κ βασιλοπουλο εχω βρει.μακρο δεν εψαξα ποτε.σκλαβενιτη παω συνηθως κ παντα εχει.αλλα κ βασιλοπουλο εχει κ εχει κ δικο του μαλιστα :01. Unsure:

----------


## Giannistzn

Ειναι αναλογα το σουπερμαρκετ της περιοχης. Εμενα π.χ. που ειμαι σε "χωριο" το ΑΒ εχει λιγοτερα πραματα απο οτι της αθηνας (δεν μιλαω για ab city ή 365). Δοκιμαστε και αλλου

----------


## exkaliber

http://whatsupfinland.com/english/co...n-lidl-stores/


 :01. Mr. Green: 


και πηρα και 4 συσκευασιες σημερα

αλλα με 1.80 τα 400γρ τι περιμενεις?

----------


## s0k0s

Απο το Μασουτη, κονσερβα Σαρδελα, 0,75E. _Mr. Grand_

ΔΙΑΘΡΕΠΤΙΚΗ ΑΞΙΑ ΑΝΑ 100 g
Ενεργεια 265Kcal/110kj
Πρωτεινη 23g
Λιπαρα 19,3g
Κορεσμενα 3,4g
Πολυακορεστα 10,4g
ομεγα 3 2,4g
ΕPA 0,03g
DHA 0,07g
Μονοακορεστα 4g
Yδατανθρ. 0g
Σακχαρα 0g
Νατριο 1,0g

----------


## tolis93

μ φερε η θεια μ πιτουρο σιτου αλεσεμνο 1 κιλο 1μισι ευρω το πηρε....δε θυμαμαι πως το λενε το μαγαζι καπου αθηνα ειναι. μπαχαρι κατι τετοιο θα μαθω παντως κ θα ενημερωσω.κ βρωμη 2 το κιλο νμζω 1μισι το κιλο κατι τετοιο

----------


## margarita02

> μ φερε η θεια μ πιτουρο σιτου αλεσεμνο 1 κιλο 1μισι ευρω το πηρε....δε θυμαμαι πως το λενε το μαγαζι καπου αθηνα ειναι. μπαχαρι κατι τετοιο θα μαθω παντως κ θα ενημερωσω.κ βρωμη 2 το κιλο νμζω 1μισι το κιλο κατι τετοιο


Εννοείς μάλλον το Μπαχάρ που είναι στην Ευρυπίδου. Έχει κι άλλα πολλά καλά και αρκετά δυσεύρετα προϊόντα και σε αρκετά καλές τιμές. Έχει και πρωτεϊνες σε σκόνη για ζαχαροπλαστική, ορρού γάλακτος, αυγού σε σκόνη κι αυτή και άλλες που δεν θυμάμαι (μην πάρετε όμως, είναι χύμα, εκτός και αν θέλετε να πειραματιστείτε σε συνταγές και λυπάστε τις άλλες) ιπποφαές, γλυκόρριζα, διάφορα αρώματα και φυσικά και συνθετικά για ζαχαροπλαστική, βρώμες, λιναρόσπορους, μούσλι, αποξηραμένα, γκοτζι μπέρι και άλλα τέτοια πολύ διαδεδομένα ακριβά πραγματάκια, γενικά ότι βρίσκουμε σε μπαχαράδικα και βιολογικά καταστήματα αλλά σε πιο καλές τιμές. Νομίζω έχει και ξηρους καρμπούς αλλά και να μην έχει θα βρείτε σίγουρα πιο πάνω στην Αθηνάς σε πολύ καλές τιμές. Τώρα για ποιότητα θέλει προσοχή και μόνο ψάχνοντας θα εντοπίσετε τί είναι καλό και τί όχι.

----------


## eli_din3

στα discount market στην θεσσαλονικη (δεν ξερω αν εχει αλλου) (συγκεκριμενα στην γειτονια μου το πετυχα) βρηκα βρωμη 1.20 τα 500 γρ... δεν ξερω τι σοι βρωμη ηταν και δεν εδωσα πολυ σημασια γιατι για αλλον λογο ειχα παει...αλλα γενικα τα quaker πολυ τον πωπω μας πιανουν.... πλεον fytro παιρνω. και πιο φθηνη. και μαρεσει πιο πολυ...
θα δοκιμασω και αυτην την φθηνη οταν τελειωσει η ποσοτητα που εχω

----------


## gym

> στα discount market στην θεσσαλονικη (δεν ξερω αν εχει αλλου) (συγκεκριμενα στην γειτονια μου το πετυχα) βρηκα βρωμη 1.20 τα 500 γρ... δεν ξερω τι σοι βρωμη ηταν και δεν εδωσα πολυ σημασια γιατι για αλλον λογο ειχα παει...αλλα γενικα τα quaker πολυ τον πωπω μας πιανουν.... πλεον fytro παιρνω. και πιο φθηνη. και μαρεσει πιο πολυ...
> θα δοκιμασω και αυτην την φθηνη οταν τελειωσει η ποσοτητα που εχω


δεν ηταν φθηνη...2 ευρω το *κιλο* εχει σε εν καρπω κ καπανι

----------


## s0k0s

> δεν ηταν φθηνη...2 ευρω το *κιλο* εχει σε εν καρπω κ καπανι


ΕΓω δινω 1.70 εως και 2ευρο..  :01. Sad:  στα 500γρ

----------


## exkaliber

τολη το γιαουρτι απο καρφουρ 2% πως σου φαινεται?
δοκιμασα σημερα και πολυ μου αρεσε
εχει 8 γρ πρωτεινη και 4 γρ υ/α

κααι πρεπει να κανει κατω απο 2.5 ευρο

----------


## tolis93

> τολη το γιαουρτι απο καρφουρ 2% πως σου φαινεται?
> δοκιμασα σημερα και πολυ μου αρεσε
> εχει 8 γρ πρωτεινη και 4 γρ υ/α
> 
> κααι πρεπει να κανει κατω απο 2.5 ευρο


να σου πω ειχα παρει πριν ενα καλοκαιρι για δοκιμη κ μ αρεσε.του βασιλοπουλου μαμαει ασχημα πιο πλ απο ολα μαρεσει.κ εχει κ 2.30 κ εχει κ 8-3.5-2 αναλογιες πρ-υδ-λιπ παρακαλω πολυ :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## exkaliber

ελα ρε!
θα το δοκιμασω την δευτερα και θα σου πω :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Giannistzn

To yioutia του ΑΒ λες? Σαν νεροζουμι ειναι αυτο το πραμα..

----------


## exkaliber

ωπ
εχουμε αντιπαραθεση,παμε για δημοψηφισμα :01. Mr. Green: 


το καλτρεροτερο κατ εμε ειναι του ολυμπος 2%  με 9γρ πρωτεινη

----------


## Giannistzn

Oλυμπος και τοταλ. Με το ολυμπος να ειναι λιγο πιο ξυνο. Αλλα ακριβα..

Εαν σου αρεσει το ολυμπος μακρυα απο το yioutia, ειναι σα νερο.

----------


## exkaliber

ακριβα ειναι,ναι
4 ευρο περιπου

νταξει θα κανω μια δοκιμη

----------


## ελμερ

Για μενα το καλυτερο σε γευση και πρωτεινη (9,8 η 9,9% ειναι το total) 2% το αγοραζω μονο οταν το εχουν σε εκπτωση.....του καρφουρ εχει 2,20 με 2,25 ευρω....δοκιμαστε και το "μαρατα" του σκλαβενιτη ειναι φτηνο και εχει ωραια γευση.... :02. Welcome:

----------


## tolis93

του σκλαβενιτη δε το χω βρει ακομα η αληθεια ειναι... μ κανει εντυπωση αν κ το χει παρει το ματι μ καπου

το youita ειναι τοπ ρε... δεν ειναι στοκογιαουρτο κ δεν ειναι κ ξινο. κρεμουλα λεμε.κ με την υφη π εχει εχει τις καλυτερες δωσεις πρωτεινης...

το καλυτερο σε γευση παντως ειναι το κομπλε...

----------


## Gianna

> του σκλαβενιτη δε το χω βρει ακομα η αληθεια ειναι... μ κανει εντυπωση αν κ το χει παρει το ματι μ καπου
> 
> το youita ειναι τοπ ρε... δεν ειναι στοκογιαουρτο κ δεν ειναι κ ξινο. κρεμουλα λεμε.κ με την υφη π εχει εχει τις καλυτερες δωσεις πρωτεινης...
> 
> το καλυτερο σε γευση παντως ειναι το κομπλε...





Ναι, έχει πολύ ωραία υφή και γεύση, αλλά φέρνει πιο πολύ σε γιαούρτι - επιδόρπιο..καλά, εγώ είμαι τρελή και μανιακή με τα γιαούρτια, όλα τα χω δοκιμάσει.... Νομίζω του Σκλαβενίτη θα σ΄αρέσει.  Επίσης μια παντέντα που κάνω:   Αναμειγνύω 1 τοταλ 0% (170 γρ.) με 1 μικρό complet 2% (150 gr,) - εννοείται 1 κ.γ ταχίνι, κανα φουντούκι και τίποτα πίτουρο/νιφάδες φαγόπυρο (τα σπάνε)

----------


## JbG (aka Johnnie be Good)

> Εννοείς μάλλον το Μπαχάρ που είναι στην Ευρυπίδου. Έχει κι άλλα πολλά καλά και αρκετά δυσεύρετα προϊόντα και σε αρκετά καλές τιμές. Έχει και πρωτεϊνες σε σκόνη για ζαχαροπλαστική, ορρού γάλακτος, αυγού σε σκόνη κι αυτή και άλλες που δεν θυμάμαι (μην πάρετε όμως, είναι χύμα, εκτός και αν θέλετε να πειραματιστείτε σε συνταγές και λυπάστε τις άλλες) ιπποφαές, γλυκόρριζα, διάφορα αρώματα και φυσικά και συνθετικά για ζαχαροπλαστική, βρώμες, λιναρόσπορους, μούσλι, αποξηραμένα, γκοτζι μπέρι και άλλα τέτοια πολύ διαδεδομένα ακριβά πραγματάκια, γενικά ότι βρίσκουμε σε μπαχαράδικα και βιολογικά καταστήματα αλλά σε πιο καλές τιμές. Νομίζω έχει και ξηρους καρμπούς αλλά και να μην έχει θα βρείτε σίγουρα πιο πάνω στην Αθηνάς σε πολύ καλές τιμές. Τώρα για ποιότητα θέλει προσοχή και μόνο ψάχνοντας θα εντοπίσετε τί είναι καλό και τί όχι.


Πέρα από ρετρό φιγούρα ο τύπος που το χει ξέρει την δουλειά του και έχει και καλή πραγμάτια....προσοχή μόνο στο ότι προσπαθεί να πουλήσει τα πάντα...ακόμα και τα περιττά...(λες να χει προυπηρεσία σε μαγαζι με συμπληρώματα...? :01. Smile:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## tolis93

> [/COLOR]
> 
> Ναι, έχει πολύ ωραία υφή και γεύση, αλλά φέρνει πιο πολύ σε γιαούρτι - επιδόρπιο..καλά, εγώ είμαι τρελή και μανιακή με τα γιαούρτια, όλα τα χω δοκιμάσει.... Νομίζω του Σκλαβενίτη θα σ΄αρέσει.  Επίσης μια παντέντα που κάνω:   Αναμειγνύω *1 τοταλ 0% (170 γρ.) με 1 μικρό complet 2%* (150 gr,) - εννοείται 1 κ.γ ταχίνι, κανα φουντούκι και τίποτα πίτουρο/νιφάδες φαγόπυρο (τα σπάνε)


το κανω αλλα με γιαουρτια του κιλου.εχω ενα 5κιλο κουβα απο τη ταβερνα π δουλευω π ειχε γιαουρτι κ αντι να εχω 5 κουτια τη βδομαδα φουλαρω αυτον κ τελειωσα

----------


## margarita02

> Πέρα από ρετρό φιγούρα ο τύπος που το χει ξέρει την δουλειά του και έχει και καλή πραγμάτια....προσοχή μόνο στο ότι προσπαθεί να πουλήσει τα πάντα...ακόμα και τα περιττά...(λες να χει προυπηρεσία σε μαγαζι με συμπληρώματα...?


Όλοι το οι πωλητές το ίδιο είναι. Προσπαθούν να πουλήσουν την πραγμάτια τους. Τα περισσότερα πράγματα εκεί μέσα όντως περιττά φαίνονται. Συν του ό,τι για κάποια δεν έχω ιδέα τί είναι και πού μπορούν να χρησιμοποιηθούν. Επίσης κάποια από αυτά είναι πανάκριβα, ενώ άλλα καθόλου ποιοτικά. Γενικά έτσι που είναι χύμα όλα τα προϊόντα, προσωπικά δεν με ελκύουν καθόλου.

----------


## Fernando Paltorres

Παιδια, γνωριζει κανεις καποια φτηνη αγορα για κρεατα-ψαρια στη Θεσσαλονικη???

Ειχα περασει μια φορα απο την αγορα στη στοα στην Ερμου, αλλα τα ψαρια ηταν αρκετα ακριβα (15Ε σολωμος-24Ε τσιπουρα!). Για τα κρεατικα δεν κοιταξα βεβαια!

----------


## eli_din3

> Παιδια, γνωριζει κανεις καποια φτηνη αγορα για κρεατα-ψαρια στη Θεσσαλονικη???
> 
> Ειχα περασει μια φορα απο την αγορα στη στοα στην Ερμου, αλλα τα ψαρια ηταν αρκετα ακριβα (15Ε σολωμος-24Ε τσιπουρα!). Για τα κρεατικα δεν κοιταξα βεβαια!


λαικες??? για ψαρια...τωρα κρεατα θα με βοηθουσε κ μενα αν ξεραμε :/

----------


## gym

> Παιδια, γνωριζει κανεις καποια φτηνη αγορα για κρεατα-ψαρια στη Θεσσαλονικη???
> 
> Ειχα περασει μια φορα απο την αγορα στη στοα στην Ερμου, αλλα τα ψαρια ηταν αρκετα ακριβα (15Ε σολωμος-24Ε τσιπουρα!). Για τα κρεατικα δεν κοιταξα βεβαια!


εννοεις εκει στην αριστοτελους τριγυρω ετσι?
ε κοιτα αμα σου φανηκαν εκει ακριβα μην πας σε μαγαζια εννοειται...


ΑΝ μπορεις βεβαια μπορεις να πας ψαραγορα που ειναι απλα ΤΕΛΕΙΑ(για ψαρια ετσι?χιχι)

για κρεατα παλι εκει...αλλα δεν ειναι κακες οι τιμες τους...

----------


## margarita02

Βιολογικά ελληνικά σπαράγγια Άρτας κορυφές 1.50 ευρώ το κουτάκι των 600γρ. Βιολογικό κατάστημα 4 εποχές, Νίκης 30, Σύνταγμα. 

Έχει και κρέατα ελληνικά φιλέτο μοσχάρι και νουά, κοτόπουλο κτλ. αλλά οι τιμές τους είναι απλησίαστες. Θα βρείτε επίσης quark, cottage, κτλ. από γαλακτοκομικά, ημιαποβουτυρομένο κακάο, στέβια, μέλι κ.α. Οι τιμές ποικίλουν. Άλλα είναι ακριβά, άλλα πιο προσιτά. Φέρνει και συμπληρώματα διατροφής και σκόνες πρωτεϊνης για όσους ενδιαφέρονται. 

Όσο για τα σπαράγγια δεν θα έκανα τον κόπο καν να τα γράψω εδώ αλλά δεν άντεξα μπροστά στις τιμές ΑΒ, καρφούρ, λαϊκές και οπουδήποτε αλλού, οι οποίες δεν είναι καν τιμές για λαχανικό. 

Όσο για την ποιότητά τους καμία σχέση.Τα συγκεκριμένα είναι πεντατρύφερα σε σύγκριση με τις κοτσάνες που κατά καιρούς έχω δοκιμάσει ,ενώ είναι και ελληνικά βιολογικά.

----------


## gym

ξερει κανεις τιμες στα αυγα lidl?

----------


## eli_din3

> ξερει κανεις τιμες στα αυγα lidl?


η δεκαδα 1,76

----------


## gym

> η δεκαδα 1,76


χμ..καλα το φανταστηκα...απο την αγορα συμφερει τοτε κ μαλιστα φαντασου απο την κατω μερια πως το λενε την ακριβη περιοχη

----------


## Lucif3r

απο που συμφερει να παρω κοτατζ??

----------


## gym

> απο που συμφερει να παρω κοτατζ??


καποιος ειχε αναφερει οτι υπαρχει κ χυμα...αλλα δενε χω δει προσωπικα πουθενα θεσσαλονικη

----------


## tolis93

lidl ασυζητιτι...90 λεπτα το 1 κ με 2,2 λιπαρα

----------


## average_joe

το lidl φερνει μια μαυρη σοκολατα  81%.
λεγεται edel- bitter arriba superieur edel cacao.
κανει 1.6€ συστατικα:
10% πρωτ/ 22,8 υδατ/ 42,8 λιπαρα (τα κορεσμενα δεν γραφει αλλα πιθανον με βαση αλλες σοκολατες και με αναγωγη να ναι γυρω στα 27)

αντι για κακαο ή και για cheat (ακους @Giannistzn?  :01. Mr. Green: )

την εχουν σε συσκευασια με 3 μικρες πλακες συνολικου βαρους 125γρ.
επειδη εχει και αλλες σε αυτη τη συσκευασια με μικροτερο % τσεκαρετε τη συσκευασια το γραφει ξεκαθαρα.



εχω παρει αρκετες, απο γευση εμενα μια χαρα μου φαινονται, ισως και πιο γλυκιες για τα γουστα μου. αλλοι μου παν οτι ειναι πολυ πικρες go figure  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle: 
παντως οσες φορες εφαγα βραδυνες ωρες δεν μπορουσα να κοιμηθω οποτε κατι μου λεει οτι τα % τα χουν γραμμενα σωστα.

----------


## Giannistzn

Ακούω joe ακούω! Χαχα τις έχω τσεκάρει αυτές που λες. Το μόνο που με προβληματίζει είναι ότι δεν αναφέρουν σακχαρα και γι αυτό δεν τις είχα προτιμήσει. 1-2 φορές είχα πάρει του παυλιδη (όχι τις κλασικές τις μπλε, είναι λίγο πιο σκούρες, μαυρο το πακετο) 70-80% κάπου είχαν και σχετικά καλά από σακχαρα, επίσης βγαίνει και σε συσκευασία με μικρά σοκολατάκια για να μην ανοίγεις ολόκληρη τη συσκευασία οπότε χρειάζεσαι (λεπτομέρεια αλλά τεσπα). 

Αλλά τα έχω κόψει όλα πλέον μόνο κακαο. 

-παρατήρηση και εγω, 1-2 φορές που είχα φάει βράδυ μαύρη σοκολάτα είχα τρομερή υπερένταση σε σημείο να μην μπορώ να κοιμηθώ. Δεν ξέρω γιατί..

----------


## average_joe

εννοειται οι μεθυλξανθινες που περιεχει.

η θεοβρωμινη κατα κυριο λογο και η καφεινη (το προηγουμενο "μεθυλξανθινες" και καλα, μουρη  :01. Mr. Green: ).

παυλιδη δεν παιρνω, εχει λιγοτερα % στερεα κακαο ακομα και η σκουρα συσκευασια.

υγ. σε οσους δεν τους πιανει η καφεινη ενας συνδυασμος καφεινης/ θεοβρωμινης μπορει (λεω μπορει) και να τους στιμαρει πιο ευκολα ειτε απο συμπληρωμα ειτε απο σοκολατα.

----------


## kostas321

Παιδια,το κοτατζ του lidl ειναι σιγουρα 2,2% ? γιατι κοιταξα για facts και δεν εγραφε..

----------


## CapoFighter

> Παιδια,το κοτατζ του lidl ειναι σιγουρα 2,2% ? γιατι κοιταξα για facts και δεν εγραφε..


Αυτο το κοτατζ ειναι ενα γαλαζιο...οχι το μπλε σκουρο. Για αυτο δεν ειναι αν γραφει.  Το γαλαζιο γραφει 2,2%

----------


## tolis93

αδερφια εχει βρει κανενας πουθενα μπασματι ολικης αλεσεως?σε 2 καταστηματα με βιολογικα πηγα σε 4 σουπερμαρκετ μονο στο μπαχαρ δε πηγα και δε βρηκα πουθενα τιποτα.εχει κανεις ιδεα?

----------


## reborn

τι ειναι καλυτερο (και περισοτερο οικονομικο )φιλετα κοτοπουλο-φιλετα με κοκκαλο η ολοκληρα κοτοπουλα??(ειναι στην μιση τιμη)
ποια ειναι καλυτερη επιλογη γιατι απο τιν μια ειναι στην μιση τιμη τα ολοκληρα κοτοπουλα αλλα εχουν και κοκκαλα +λιπος..

----------


## tolis93

> τι ειναι καλυτερο (και περισοτερο οικονομικο )φιλετα κοτοπουλο-φιλετα με κοκκαλο η ολοκληρα κοτοπουλα??(ειναι στην μιση τιμη)
> ποια ειναι καλυτερη επιλογη γιατι απο τιν μια ειναι στην μιση τιμη τα ολοκληρα κοτοπουλα αλλα εχουν και κοκκαλα +λιπος..


βγαζεις πετσουλες και κοκαλακια. 2 φιλετακια 2 μπουτακια  κ εισαι κομπλε.κ το μπουτι μια στο τοσο καλο ειναι.αν θες μονο στηθος δε το συζητω βαρβακειο αγορα και παιρνεις στηθος με κοκαλο κ πετσα κ ζητας να στο καθαρισουν απλα. το φιλετο μεταξυ μας ειναι πιο πολυ το ονομα παρα το κρεας στη τιμη.λες κ το στηθος χωρις πετσα εχει λιπος.κ το κοκκαλο στο στηθος δεν ειναι ουτε 50 γρ :01. Wink:

----------


## reborn

> βγαζεις πετσουλες και κοκαλακια. 2 φιλετακια 2 μπουτακια  κ εισαι κομπλε.κ το μπουτι μια στο τοσο καλο ειναι.αν θες μονο στηθος δε το συζητω βαρβακειο αγορα και παιρνεις στηθος με κοκαλο κ πετσα κ ζητας να στο καθαρισουν απλα. το φιλετο μεταξυ μας ειναι πιο πολυ το ονομα παρα το κρεας στη τιμη.λες κ το στηθος χωρις πετσα εχει λιπος.κ το κοκκαλο στο στηθος δεν ειναι ουτε 50 γρ


η τιμη ειναι ισως για τον λογο οτι κατσανε και αφερεσαν τα κοκκαλα παντως το στηθος με κοκκαλο ειναι γυρο στο 1 ευρο κατω απο το φιλετο...και ενα κοτοπουλο στα 2 κιλα εχει οσο εχει το 1 κιλο φιλετο.

----------


## tolis93

χτυπησα χυμο βερυκοκο ροδακινο με 1,6 γρ υδατ στα 100 μλ και τπτ αλλο.δλδ 20 θερμιδες ενα φουλ μεγαλο ποτηρακι....δε θυμαμαι μαρκα ελληνικο δεν ειναι και δεν ξερω κ απο που ειναι δε τον αγορασα εγω.θα ενημερωσω για περεταιρω αν ενδιαφερεται κανενας παντως ειναι ο καλυτερος χυμος π εχω πιει μετα την αμιτα μπανανα

----------


## reborn

> βγαζεις πετσουλες και κοκαλακια. 2 φιλετακια 2 μπουτακια  κ εισαι κομπλε.κ το μπουτι μια στο τοσο καλο ειναι.αν θες μονο στηθος δε το συζητω βαρβακειο αγορα και παιρνεις στηθος με κοκαλο κ πετσα κ ζητας να στο καθαρισουν απλα. το φιλετο μεταξυ μας ειναι πιο πολυ το ονομα παρα το κρεας στη τιμη.λες κ το στηθος χωρις πετσα εχει λιπος.κ το κοκκαλο στο στηθος δεν ειναι ουτε 50 γρ


βαρβακειο απο τιμες τι λεει στο περιπου θυμασαι?

----------


## tolis93

> βαρβακειο απο τιμες τι λεει στο περιπου θυμασαι?


δε ιυμαμαι ακριβως.νομιζω κοτοπουλο 2μισι το κιλο 3μισι το στηθος 4 το φιλετο μοσχαρι 4μισι η 3μισι το κιλο θα σε γελασω.γενικα τετοιες τιμες

----------


## margarita02

> δε ιυμαμαι ακριβως.νομιζω κοτοπουλο 2μισι το κιλο 3μισι το στηθος 4 το φιλετο μοσχαρι 4μισι η 3μισι το κιλο θα σε γελασω.γενικα τετοιες τιμες


Βρε παιδιά εγώ όσες φορές έχω ζητήσει φιλέτο μοσχάρι στη βαρβάκειο αγορά μόνο μία φορά βρήκα. Δε ζητάω και κάθε μέρα αλλά μία στο τόσο που θα τύχει να φάω κόκκινο κρέας θα πρέπει να ξάψω πολύ για να μην το χρυσοπληρώσω. Για ποιότητα και τιμή δεν το συζητώ. Ό,τι να ΄ναι σε ότι τιμή να ΄ναι και από που να ΄ναι. Α, ναι, και όσον αφορά τη Βαρβάκειο δεν τό κόβουν. Πρέπει λέει να πάρεις όλο το κομμάτι. Όχι ότι είναι κάτι το τραγικό αυτό αλλά δεν συμφέρει καθόλου. Οι τιμές από 17-25 το κιλό. Δεν τις θεωρώ καλές και ποιότητα χάλια.

Και κοτόπουλα ακόμα πιο χάλια σε ότι αφορά συνθήκες υγειινής. Από τιμή συμφέρει ακόμα και φιλέτο στήθος κοτόπουλο σε σύγκριση με το χασάπη της γειτονιάς ή τα σουπερ μάρκετ του στυλ μιμίκος. Τελευταία από κει παίρνω, τί να κάνω, αλλά η κατάσταση εκεί δεν μου αρέσει καθόλου. Εναλλακτική της Βαρβακείου υπάρχει;

----------


## psonara

παιδια μπορει να μου πει καποιος τι γιαουρτι ειναι καλυτερο να προτιμησω?ειμαι αναμεσα σε 2!
το activia 2% στραγγιστο η' το αγνο vitalia 2%?βασικα ειμαι αναμεσα σε αυτα τα 2 γιατι εχω προβλημα με το εντερο και λενε οτι τα καταλληλα αλλα δεν ξερω ποιο να προτιμησω.απλα λενε οτι το αγνο δεν περιεχει ζελατινη.ευχαριστω

----------


## tolis93

μαργαριτα αν πας σαν καταστηματαρχης η δεν λες οτι τα θες για σενα ετσι κανουν.αν πας μετα τις 12 το πρωι επισης ετσι κανουν. αν πας σε 2-3 π ειναι κωλοζωα ετσι κανουν.παιρνω απο εκει πραγματικα πολυ καιρο κρεατα και η ποιοτητα τους οσο και η τιμη τους ειναι οτι καλυτερο εχω βρει.απορω με τα οσα λες.

psonara το αγνο οντως ειναι πολυ καλο για το εντερο.το activia βεβαια ειναι καθαρα για αυτη τη δουλεια για το εντερο δλδ. για μενα παρε 1 βδομαδα το 1 μια το αλλο κ οτι δεις καλυτερο πανω σ

----------


## psonara

> μαργαριτα αν πας σαν καταστηματαρχης η δεν λες οτι τα θες για σενα ετσι κανουν.αν πας μετα τις 12 το πρωι επισης ετσι κανουν. αν πας σε 2-3 π ειναι κωλοζωα ετσι κανουν.παιρνω απο εκει πραγματικα πολυ καιρο κρεατα και η ποιοτητα τους οσο και η τιμη τους ειναι οτι καλυτερο εχω βρει.απορω με τα οσα λες.
> 
> psonara το αγνο οντως ειναι πολυ καλο για το εντερο.το activia βεβαια ειναι καθαρα για αυτη τη δουλεια για το εντερο δλδ. για μενα παρε 1 βδομαδα το 1 μια το αλλο κ οτι δεις καλυτερο πανω σ


θα το κανω καπως ετσι και θα δω...σ'ευχαριστω παντως.να σου πω ξερεις ποιο κομματι απο μοσχαρι ειναι το πιο απαχο?υπαρχει και απαχο χοιρινο?γιατι στις χοιρινες που βλεπω στο κρεοπωλειο αν εξαιρεσεις το κοκκαλο και το γυρω γυρω το αλλο ειναι ψαχνο!η' κανω λαθος?

----------


## margarita02

> μαργαριτα αν πας σαν καταστηματαρχης η δεν λες οτι τα θες για σενα ετσι κανουν.αν πας μετα τις 12 το πρωι επισης ετσι κανουν. αν πας σε 2-3 π ειναι κωλοζωα ετσι κανουν.παιρνω απο εκει πραγματικα πολυ καιρο κρεατα και η ποιοτητα τους οσο και η τιμη τους ειναι οτι καλυτερο εχω βρει.απορω με τα οσα λες.
> 
> psonara το αγνο οντως ειναι πολυ καλο για το εντερο.το activia βεβαια ειναι καθαρα για αυτη τη δουλεια για το εντερο δλδ. για μενα παρε 1 βδομαδα το 1 μια το αλλο κ οτι δεις καλυτερο πανω σ


Δεν πηγαίνω σαν καταστηματάρχης. Πηγαίνω μία στο τόσο και παίρνω όσο μπορώ να σηκώσω με τα χέρια μου. Κάποτε δεν περνούσα ούτε απ' έξω και ούτε είχα ιδέα πως εκεί πουλάνε πράγματα που τελικά τα τρώμε. Μάλλον ζούσα στον κόσμο τον δικό μου. 

Από πέρυσι έκανα το πρώτο βήμα με την ψαραγορά και μόλις φέτος πλησίασα στα κρέατα. Απλά δεν μου πολυαρέσουν οι συνθήκες υγειινής. Κόβουν τα κρέατα σε ξύλινους πάγκους με τα ίδια εργαλεία κόκκινα και πουλερικά, όλα σε πλαστικές σακούλες μέσα, πολύ σκουπίδι και αίμα, μόλις πρόσφατα κάποιοι έβαλαν βιτρίνες για τα έντομα κτλ. 

Θα μου πεις λεπτομέρειες όλα αυτά αλλά πιστεύω θα μπορούσαν να ήταν καλύτερα. Να περπατάς βρε παιδί μου άνετα και να βλέπεις χωρίς να κρέμονται από πάνω σου διάφορα και να λερώνεσαι δεξιά κι αριστερά συν του ότι νομίζεις πως αλλάζεις χώρα. Εντάξει δε λέω παρα πέρα. Αλλά εάν τα ίδια πράγματα πάνω κάτω θα μπορούσα να τα αγοράσω σε τέτοιες τιμές από το σουπερ μάρκετ ή το κρεοπωλείο της γειτονιάς μου θα ήμουν πιο ευχαριστημένη.

Όσο για ποιότητα δεν μένω πάντα ευχαριστημένη και ειδικά σε ότι αφορά το φιλέτο στήθος κοτόπουλο. Έχει τύχει φορές που δεν ήταν τόσο καλό. Είχε μέσα κόκκινα αίματα και λίγο μαύρο σαν όπως όταν χτυπάμε και γίνεται μελανιά. Τους το είπα και τώρα μου τα δείχνουν πριν μου τα δώσουν και κάπως καλύτερα. Πριν καταλήξω εκεί έπαιρνα Άρτας, Μιμίκος, Νιτσιάκος, Αγγελάκης κτλ. αλλά πλέον δεν συμφέρει καθόλου. Άλλες εποχές.

----------


## tolis93

μαργαριτα μερικοι οντως ειναι ετσι.δηλαδη να τα χουν τα κρεατα οπως να ναι.κ μ εχει τυχει κ εμενα να μη μεινω ευχαρηστημενος αλλα ειναι σπανιες οι φορες.αν πας σχετικα νωρις παντως θα βρεις καλη ποιοτητα δε το συζηταω καν.και ειναι αρκετοι αυτοι π τα δινουν προσεγμενα.αν διξεις οτι το θες προσεγμενο και σε νοιαζει.θα σου δωσουν καλο.αλλιως θα σου δωσουν αυτο που πηραν για να το "σπρωξουν" πρωτο.

περι του κρεατος τωρα.το καθαροτερο κομματι στο μοσχαρι ειναι το νουα και η ελια απο οσο ξερω.μπορεις να ζητας αφου στο ζυγισουν βεβαια για αποφυγη παρεξηγησεων να ζητας να στο καθαριζουν.στο χοιρινο ειναι το ψαρονεφρι.ειναι απο το στηθος του ενα κομματι αν θυμαμαι καλα που δεν εχει ιχνος λιπους.βεβαια οι χοιρινες μπριζολες (νομιζω λαιμου) εχουν το λιπος περιμετρικα οποτε αφαιρειται πολυ ευκολα

----------


## margarita02

> μαργαριτα μερικοι οντως ειναι ετσι.δηλαδη να τα χουν τα κρεατα οπως να ναι.κ μ εχει τυχει κ εμενα να μη μεινω ευχαρηστημενος αλλα ειναι σπανιες οι φορες.αν πας σχετικα νωρις παντως θα βρεις καλη ποιοτητα δε το συζηταω καν.και ειναι αρκετοι αυτοι π τα δινουν προσεγμενα.αν διξεις οτι το θες προσεγμενο και σε νοιαζει.θα σου δωσουν καλο.αλλιως θα σου δωσουν αυτο που πηραν για να το "σπρωξουν" πρωτο.
> 
> περι του κρεατος τωρα.το καθαροτερο κομματι στο μοσχαρι ειναι το νουα και η ελια απο οσο ξερω.μπορεις να ζητας αφου στο ζυγισουν βεβαια για αποφυγη παρεξηγησεων να ζητας να στο καθαριζουν.στο χοιρινο ειναι το ψαρονεφρι.ειναι απο το στηθος του ενα κομματι αν θυμαμαι καλα που δεν εχει ιχνος λιπους.βεβαια οι χοιρινες μπριζολες (νομιζω λαιμου) εχουν το λιπος περιμετρικα οποτε αφαιρειται πολυ ευκολα


Τόλη ευχαριστώ. Εννοείται το κρέας τους βάζω και το καθαρίζουν πριν το ζυγίσουν και κυρίως τον κρεοπώλη της γειτονιάς μου που βγάζει τα χειρουργικά του όταν με βλέπει. Χοιρινό έχω δοκιμάσει και δεν μου αρέσει ούτε ψαρονέφρι ούτε μπριζόλα. Δεν είμαι και τόσο του κρέατος. Πιο πολύ κοτόπουλο καταναλώνω από κρέας και μοσχάρι σπάνια. Ευτυχώς που υπάρχουν και τα ψάρια.  

Απλά όπως τα βλέπω με τα ξύγκια κτλ. δεν συγκινούμε καθόλου για να τα καταναλώσω κι όλας πόσο μάλλον να τα πληρώσω, ειδικά το φιλέτο το οποίο το δίνουν σε τρελές τιμές. Θα δοκιμάσω να πάω πιο πρωί άλλη φορά μπας και δω προκοπή. Πάντως εάν έχεις υπόψιν σου κάποιον με καλές τιμές σε φιλέτο μοσχάρι θα με ενδιέφερε και αυτό γιατί είναι πιο μαλακό από το νουά και για αλλαγή. Επίσης καλή είναι και η σπαλομύτα που δοκίμασα μια φορά. Καθαρό κρέας, ελάχιστο λίπος όπως το φιλέτο και το νουά. Έχετην και αυτήν στα υπόψιν.

----------


## reborn

> Τόλη ευχαριστώ. Εννοείται το κρέας τους βάζω και το καθαρίζουν πριν το ζυγίσουν και κυρίως τον κρεοπώλη της γειτονιάς μου που βγάζει τα χειρουργικά του όταν με βλέπει. Χοιρινό έχω δοκιμάσει και δεν μου αρέσει ούτε ψαρονέφρι ούτε μπριζόλα. Δεν είμαι και τόσο του κρέατος. Πιο πολύ κοτόπουλο καταναλώνω από κρέας και μοσχάρι σπάνια. Ευτυχώς που υπάρχουν και τα ψάρια.  
> 
> Απλά όπως τα βλέπω με τα ξύγκια κτλ. δεν συγκινούμε καθόλου για να τα καταναλώσω κι όλας πόσο μάλλον να τα πληρώσω, ειδικά το φιλέτο το οποίο το δίνουν σε τρελές τιμές. Θα δοκιμάσω να πάω πιο πρωί άλλη φορά μπας και δω προκοπή. Πάντως εάν έχεις υπόψιν σου κάποιον με καλές τιμές σε φιλέτο μοσχάρι θα με ενδιέφερε και αυτό γιατί είναι πιο μαλακό από το νουά και για αλλαγή. Επίσης καλή είναι και η σπαλομύτα που δοκίμασα μια φορά. Καθαρό κρέας, ελάχιστο λίπος όπως το φιλέτο και το νουά. Έχετην και αυτήν στα υπόψιν.


 απο ψαρια τι αγοραζεις και σε τι τιμες?

----------


## tolis93

> Τόλη ευχαριστώ. Εννοείται το κρέας τους βάζω και το καθαρίζουν πριν το ζυγίσουν και κυρίως τον κρεοπώλη της γειτονιάς μου που βγάζει τα χειρουργικά του όταν με βλέπει. Χοιρινό έχω δοκιμάσει και δεν μου αρέσει ούτε ψαρονέφρι ούτε μπριζόλα. Δεν είμαι και τόσο του κρέατος. Πιο πολύ κοτόπουλο καταναλώνω από κρέας και μοσχάρι σπάνια. Ευτυχώς που υπάρχουν και τα ψάρια.  
> 
> Απλά όπως τα βλέπω με τα ξύγκια κτλ. δεν συγκινούμε καθόλου για να τα καταναλώσω κι όλας πόσο μάλλον να τα πληρώσω, ειδικά το φιλέτο το οποίο το δίνουν σε τρελές τιμές. Θα δοκιμάσω να πάω πιο πρωί άλλη φορά μπας και δω προκοπή. Πάντως εάν έχεις υπόψιν σου κάποιον με καλές τιμές σε φιλέτο μοσχάρι θα με ενδιέφερε και αυτό γιατί είναι πιο μαλακό από το νουά και για αλλαγή. Επίσης καλή είναι και η σπαλομύτα που δοκίμασα μια φορά. Καθαρό κρέας, ελάχιστο λίπος όπως το φιλέτο και το νουά. Έχετην και αυτήν στα υπόψιν.


σπαλομυτα ε?καλη φαση θα το χω υποψη.κοιτα αν εισαι κοντα σε γερακα.το καλυτερο μοσχαρι το εχει ο μαρτακης.τρελο κρεωπολειο λεμε.και οι τιμες τ κομπλε ειναι.μιλαμε για τρελη ποιοτητα το καλυτερο κρεας π εχω φαει ποτε απο μοσχαρι

απο ψαρια δοκιμασε γλαυκο και γαδρο.και παγκασιους φυσικα.διαφορετικες γευσεις πολυ ωραια.οπως και τιλαπια.γενικα και φθηνα ψαρια.5 και 6 το κιλο π για ψαρι ειναι τζαμπα και ΦΟΥΛ στα Ω3

----------


## ελμερ

Παιδια ασχετο αλλα επειδη το ειχαμε αναφερει πριν καιρο,βρηκα γλυκοπατατες στον Βασιλοπουλο στην Εκαλη ,ειχαν 2 ευρω το κιλο...... :02. Welcome:

----------


## reborn

> Παιδια ασχετο αλλα επειδη το ειχαμε αναφερει πριν καιρο,βρηκα γλυκοπατατες στον Βασιλοπουλο στην Εκαλη ,ειχαν 2 ευρω το κιλο......


 εχει σε σκλαβενιτη με 1.85 το κιλο.

----------


## margarita02

> απο ψαρια τι αγοραζεις και σε τι τιμες?


Από ψάρια παίρνω κυρίως τσιπούρες μέχρι 5 ευρώ, παραπάνω δεν δίνω για ψάρι ιχθυοτροφείου, ξεκινούν όμως οι μικρές από 3.50. Παίρνω από αυτές μεσαίου μεγέθους περίπου δύο ή τρεις τσιπούρες να είναι ένα κιλό. Πέστροφες παίρνω από το Βασιλόπουλο καμιά φορά ή από καρφούρ όταν έχει προσφορά γύρω στα 5 ευρώ και αυτές.

Άλλα ψάρια που παίρνω όταν είναι φρέσκα και σε καλές τιμές είναι φαγκρί, κολιούς, πιο σπάνια λαυράκι κτλ. αρκεί να είναι λίγο μεγάλα ωστε να έχουν και λίγο κρέας επάνω τους. Κάποιες φορές πήρα μπαρμπούνια που τα είχαν φέρει σε μεγάλη ποσότητα και είχε πέσει η τιμή. Α, ναι και μυτάκια αλλά τελευταία οι τιμές τους δεν.

Βασικά κοιτάζω την τιμή. Παίρνω ότι είναι γύρω στα πέντε ευρώ το κιλό πλέον και να φένεται φρέσκο γιατί δεν είναι πάντα. Πέρισσι έπαιρνα και με 7. Εάν σε ενδιαφέρει σολωμός έχει από 6.80. Εμένα δεν μου αρέσει οπότε δεν. Εάν θα πάρω θα πάρω άγριο κατεψυγμένο από τα καρφούρ με 4.80 ο οποίος είναι όλο το ψάρι ψαθαρισμένο, απεντερωμένο αλλά αυτό πολύ σπάνια και όταν δεν βρίσκω φρέσκα.

Έπαιρνα μέχρι πρόσφατα και κατεψυγμένα όπως Παγκάσιους και πέρκα ή μπακαλιάρο ρολό ή γλώσσα αλλά πλέον οι τιμές τους δεν μου αρέσουν από τη στιγμή που βρίσκω φρέσκα σε καλύτερες.

Εσύ τί παίρνεις και από πού;

----------


## margarita02

> σπαλομυτα ε?καλη φαση θα το χω υποψη.κοιτα αν εισαι κοντα σε γερακα.το καλυτερο μοσχαρι το εχει ο μαρτακης.τρελο κρεωπολειο λεμε.και οι τιμες τ κομπλε ειναι.μιλαμε για τρελη ποιοτητα το καλυτερο κρεας π εχω φαει ποτε απο μοσχαρι
> 
> απο ψαρια δοκιμασε γλαυκο και γαδρο.και παγκασιους φυσικα.διαφορετικες γευσεις πολυ ωραια.οπως και τιλαπια.γενικα και φθηνα ψαρια.5 και 6 το κιλο π για ψαρι ειναι τζαμπα και ΦΟΥΛ στα Ω3


Τόλη ευχαριστώ. Τον Μαρτάκη θα τον θυμάμαι εάν βρεθώ κάποια στιγμή από εκείνα τα μέρη. Μένω όμως πιο κεντρικά και δε βολεύει. Τα ψάρια όντως σε τέτοιες τιμές φθηνά είναι.

----------


## psonara

> Τόλη ευχαριστώ. Τον Μαρτάκη θα τον θυμάμαι εάν βρεθώ κάποια στιγμή από εκείνα τα μέρη. Μένω όμως πιο κεντρικά και δε βολεύει. Τα ψάρια όντως σε τέτοιες τιμές φθηνά είναι.


εγω ευτυχως μενω επαρχια και εχω στανταρ εναν κρεοπωλη που παω με κλειστα τα ματια...ο,τι παιρνω ειναι αψογο και τα φερνει απο το χωριο του και οι τιμη τους και για κοτοπουλο και για μοσχαρι δεν ξεπερνα τα 7-8 ευρω.μονο οταν παιρνω μοσχαρισιες γαλακτος ειναι λιγο τσιμπημενες οι τιμες αλλα αυτο ειναι παντου.
τωρα οσο για τα ψαρια δεν ετρωγα ποτε και τα εβαλα στη διατροφη μου απο το σιτε...και εδω τυχερη ειμαι....εχει μια φιλη η μαμα μου που τρωει μονο ψαρια και τα παιρνει το πρωι κατευθειαν απο ταδιχτυα του ψαρα...μου τα καθαριζει κιολας στη θαλασσα και ετοιμα....μου φερνει οτι ψαρια πιασει...αλλα μικρα γιατι τα μεγαλα ειναι ακριβα...εγω αυτες τις φορες πηρα 15 σαργους ολοφρεσκους 10 ευρω....

----------


## FiVo-Alex/City

Έχει βρεί κάποιος τορτίγιες ολικής σε κάποιο κατάστημα; Στην Αλεξάνδρούπολη δεν βρήκα πουθενά, η προσπάθεια να φτιάξω πήγε χαμένη αφου μου βγήκαν σαν πίττες για σουβλάκια και έχω βαλθεί να βρώ κατάστημα και να κάνω παραγγελία.

----------


## tolis93

> Έχει βρεί κάποιος τορτίγιες ολικής σε κάποιο κατάστημα; Στην Αλεξάνδρούπολη δεν βρήκα πουθενά, η προσπάθεια να φτιάξω πήγε χαμένη αφου μου βγήκαν σαν πίττες για σουβλάκια και έχω βαλθεί να βρώ κατάστημα και να κάνω παραγγελία.


γενικες ερωτησεις διατροφης

λιστα τροφιμων και καταστηματα αγορας

αν τα ψαξεις εδω νμζω θα βρεις απαντηση εχω την εντυπωση οτι εχει αναφερθει για αλεχανδουπολη μερια κατι.
αν εχεις βασιλοπουλο πηγαινε θα βρεις σιγουρα. και μασουτης αν θυμαμαι καλα ειχε και ειχε κ αραβικες ολικης

----------


## ger1975

Καλησπέρα

Σήμερα πήγα για ψώνια στον Σκλαβενίτη και είδα ότι έχει βγάλει προσφορά την γνωστή βρώμη (quaker ) σε προσφορά.... Το σακουλάκι (500 γρ) από 1,99€  σε 1,56€ και την μεταλλική συσκευασία 4,47€ τα ΔΥΟ κουτιά από 5,96€ δηλαδή 25% έκπτωση.... Εγώ αγόρασα 2 σακουλάκια αν και έχω απόθεμα σπίτι  μιας και είναι καλή προσφορά.....

Επίσης έχει βγάλει προσφορά και την βρώμη με την επωνυμία Τέξας 2,19€ τα 2 σακουλάκια  μαζί ( 500γρ το καθένα).... Νομίζω και αυτή πολύ καλή προσφορά αν και δεν ξέρω την μάρκα......

----------


## Mpozos

> Καλησπέρα
> 
> 
> 
> Επίσης έχει βγάλει προσφορά και την βρώμη με την επωνυμία Τέξας 2,19€ τα 2 σακουλάκια  μαζί ( 500γρ το καθένα).... Νομίζω και αυτή πολύ καλή προσφορά αν και δεν ξέρω την μάρκα......


φιλε την επομενη φορα να πας να αγοράσεις βρώμη απο ενα κατάστημα που πουλαει ξυρούς καρπους, την βρίσκεις με 1,80 Ε το κιλο.

----------


## tolis93

η φυτρο τα χει ολα 30-50 λεπτα κατω. ρυζια μακαρονια βρωμες κτλπ.στα καρφουρ τουλαχιστον

----------


## s0k0s

> φιλε την επομενη φορα να πας να αγοράσεις βρώμη απο ενα κατάστημα που πουλαει ξυρούς καρπους, την βρίσκεις με 1,80 Ε το κιλο.


Στηλε μου Pm απο ποιο συγκεκριμενο στην θεσ/νικη.

----------


## tolis93

η βρωμη quaker στο βασιλοπουλο 40 λεπτα κατω το μισοκιλο

----------


## dorita

σε φαρμακειο το βρηκα...καφες με στεβια περιεχει κ δημητριακα....
για οποιον θελει να δοκιμασει κατι διαφορετικο..ειναι κ χορταστικο!



η σειρα αυτη εχει κ αλλα προιοντα....σοκολατα με στεβια..κλπ..

----------


## koukoutsaki

ντοριτακι γευστικά τι λενε ?? :01. Smile:

----------


## dorita

> ντοριτακι γευστικά τι λενε ??


ειναι σαν καπουτσινο περιπου .....για οποιον πινει κατι δυνατο κ πικρο δεν ενδεικνυται... :01. Smile:

----------


## koukoutsaki

καπουτσινο ???ωωωω θα το ψαξω  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## dorita

> καπουτσινο ???ωωωω θα το ψαξω


αν σου αρεσει κατι τετοιο ....ειμαι σιγουρη οτι θα το λατρεψεις!!!!
κ δεν θα γουργουριζει το στομαχι σου μετα γιατι σε κραταει.....

εγω θελω να παρω την σοκολατα τωρα.....

ολη η σειρα ειναι καταπλhκτικη! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## koukoutsaki

αν την αγορασεις πρωτη εσυ, πες αποψη για γευση !!  :01. Smile:

----------


## skel

> σε φαρμακειο το βρηκα...καφες με στεβια περιεχει κ δημητριακα....
> για οποιον θελει να δοκιμασει κατι διαφορετικο..ειναι κ χορταστικο!
> 
> 
> 
> η σειρα αυτη εχει κ αλλα προιοντα....σοκολατα με στεβια..κλπ..


πόσο έκανε περίπου ?

----------


## dorita

> πόσο έκανε περίπου ?


ειναι ακριβος  ...καπου 5,90 κοστιζει! 

εμενα μου αρεσει γιατι ειναι αρκετα χορταστικος κ απολαυστικος ταυτοχρονα..
επισης εχει κ καφε με κατεχινες πρασινου τσαγιου...

----------


## skel

> ειναι ακριβος  ...καπου 5,90 κοστιζει! 
> 
> εμενα μου αρεσει γιατι ειναι αρκετα χορταστικος κ απολαυστικος ταυτοχρονα..
> επισης εχει κ καφε με κατεχινες πρασινου τσαγιου...


ευχαριστώ 
μιας και είναι σε καλή τιμή πάω να δοκιμάσω !

----------


## skel

> φιλε την επομενη φορα να πας να αγοράσεις βρώμη απο ενα κατάστημα που πουλαει ξυρούς καρπους, την βρίσκεις με 1,80 Ε το κιλο.


είναι καλής ποιότητας όμως ?

----------


## ger1975

Τα carefour - Μαρινόπουλος  έχουν βγάλει προσφορά  κοτόπουλο ελληνικό 2,69 € το κιλό . 

Δεν ξέρω αν εμπιστεύεστε από σούπερ μάρκετ κοτόπουλα αλλά εγώ πάντως με τις οικονομικές δυσκολίες που υπάρχουν πήρα από εκεί . Άλλωστε εδώ στην Αθήνα δεν  ξέρω τι μας δίνουν ούτε   και στα κρεοπωλεία.... όσοι βέβαια μένετε επαρχία έχετε περισσότερο σιγουριά ότι εκεί θα σας δώσουν καλύτερα......

Βέβαια στο σούπερ μάρκετ δεν στα κόβουν ούτε τα καθαρίζουν από λίπη και πέτσες αλλά τελικά δεν είναι και κάτι δύσκολο το έκανα μόνος μου μια χαρά......

----------


## Rocknrolla

> Τα carefour - Μαρινόπουλος  έχουν βγάλει προσφορά  κοτόπουλο ελληνικό 2,69 € το κιλό . 
> 
> Δεν ξέρω αν εμπιστεύεστε από σούπερ μάρκετ κοτόπουλα αλλά εγώ πάντως με τις οικονομικές δυσκολίες που υπάρχουν πήρα από εκεί . Άλλωστε εδώ στην Αθήνα δεν  ξέρω τι μας δίνουν ούτε   και στα κρεοπωλεία.... όσοι βέβαια μένετε επαρχία έχετε περισσότερο σιγουριά ότι εκεί θα σας δώσουν καλύτερα......
> 
> Βέβαια στο σούπερ μάρκετ δεν στα κόβουν ούτε τα καθαρίζουν από λίπη και πέτσες αλλά τελικά δεν είναι και κάτι δύσκολο το έκανα μόνος μου μια χαρά......


Kai εγω πηρα απο μαρινοπουλο προχθες στηθος κοτοπουλο με 2.99 το κιλο.

Αυτο που λες στεκει ομως ξερεις τι σκευτηκα? Ποιος σου λεει οτι ο κρεοπωλης που στα καθιζει +2-3 ευρω παραπανω δεν τα παιρνει απλα απο σουπερ μαρκετ και αυτος?

----------


## ger1975

> Kai εγω πηρα απο μαρινοπουλο προχθες στηθος κοτοπουλο με 2.99 το κιλο.
> 
> Αυτο που λες στεκει ομως ξερεις τι σκευτηκα? Ποιος σου λεει οτι ο κρεοπωλης που στα καθιζει +2-3 ευρω παραπανω δεν τα παιρνει απλα απο σουπερ μαρκετ και αυτος?


Ε ναι αυτό λέω και εγώ δεν ξέρω ούτε ο κρεοπώλης από που τα παίρνει....... 

Επίσης ξέχασα να πω ότι στους ανέργους και στους πάνω από 65 έχει ακόμα περισσότερη έκπτωση , πάει στα 2,49 € το κιλό και είμαι σίγουρος ότι όλο και κάποιος στην οικογένεια έχει έναν άνεργο και έναν πάνω από 65..... :01. Razz:

----------


## kazos_GR

καλημερα πεδες θελω να ρωτισω κατι σχετικα με τα μούρα να χρησιμοποισω τωρα που κανω γραμωση? εχω δει οτι βοηθανε στη καυση λιπους και το πιο σημαντικο που με ενδιαφερει ειναι αν ξερει καποιος στη θεσσαλονικη μαγαζι που να πουλανε μουρα  (αποξηραμενα η οχι) σε καλη τιμη.

blue/black/red

----------


## kazos_GR

δεν ξερει κανεις ρε πεδες? ενα help  αν γινετε

----------


## SakisChri

> Μακριά από κρέατα του Μακρο.
> 
> Επαιρνα στήθος κοτόπουλο 3,5 ευρό το κιλό, δεν τρωγότανε με τίποτα.


Τιιιιιι ??? 3,5 ε το κιλο ?? και εγω απο το Μακρο ψωνιζω παιδια (30 αυγα) 5,5 ε αλλα αυτο με τα κρεατα δεν το εχω δει !!!!

----------


## Feygatos...

Παιδιά κάτι διάβασα για στήθος κοτόπουλο ένας με 3ε και ένας με 3,5ε, εγώ η χαμηλότερη τιμή που έχω βρει (εκτός μάκρο που δεν μπορώ να το φάω) είναι 5ε το κιλό στήθος στο παπαδόπουλο Θεσσαλονίκη και πάλι πέρνω καμιά 10-20 κιλά κάθε φορά, τρόω περίπου 10 κιλά το μήνα..

Αν έχετε να μου προτείνετε κάτι για σολομό και μοσχάρι, πάλι θα πάρω ποσότητα.

----------


## Mpozos

> είναι καλής ποιότητας όμως ?


φυσικά και είναι καλής ποιότητας, εγώ προσωπικά βρίσκω τρομερή διαφορά στην συσκευασμένη βρώμη απο την χύμα. (λίγο αργά σε απάντησα... )

----------


## karl

Παιδια καποιο ψωμι του τοστ πολυσπορο ή ολικης αλεσεως που μπορω να βρω με λιγους υδατανθρακες;

----------


## Fataoulas

Αν θυμαμαι καλα, ολες οι συσκευασιες των τοστ αναγραφουν απ'εξω τις θερμιδες ανα φετα  :01. Wink: 

Κατι πολυσπορα που ειχα παρει τελευταια φορα νομιζω ειχαν 65 θερμιδες/φετα. Θα το τσεκαρω ομως για πιο σιγουρα

----------


## karl

κουακερ εχει βρει κανεις πουθενα που να συμφερει?

----------


## Nikolas_mk2

Τι εννοεις να συμφερει?

----------


## karl

μεγαλη συσκευασια.γτ αυτα τα μισοκιλα τελειωνουν στο μπαμ.

----------


## s0k0s

Αμα είσαι απο Θεσ/νικη, τοτε στο καπανι 2€ το κιλο.

----------


## Giannistzn

Οποιος τρωει αρκετο ταχινι, εχω βρει το φθηνοτερο στο Καρφουρ.

Συσκευασια 1kg, ελληνικο (χαΐτογλου), στα 4ευρω. Πριν λιγες μερες ειχε και προσφορα στα 3,70.

Γευση πολυ καλη, ρευστο, αν το βαλεις στο ψυγειο ειναι λιγακι πιο πηχτο. Απο θρεπτικη αξια, εχει 670 θερμιδες/100γρ, με μονο 1,7γρ υδατανθρακα στα 100γρ, τα υπολοιπα λιπαρα και πρωτεΐνη μονο. Τρομερη επιλογη, δεν το αλλαζω πλεον.

----------


## loukas_ael

παιδεία μόλις μετακόμισα Θεσ/νικη κέντρο..ξέρει κάποιος από που μπορώ να παίρνω στήθος κοτόπουλο γιατί παίρνω απο μασουτη 11ε το κιλό και δεν παλεύετε..

----------


## Arkouda

Στο Καπάνι,την κρεαταγορά στο κέντρο.Ολόκληρο στήθος 3 ευρώ το κιλό και το φιλέτο 5,50- 5,70

----------


## jannous44

> Στο Καπάνι,την κρεαταγορά στο κέντρο.Ολόκληρο στήθος 3 ευρώ το κιλό και το φιλέτο 5,50- 5,70


τοσο ειχε παντα.. αν του πεις οτι θες να παρεις 10+ κιλα μπορει να στο κανει κ 4.70-5 το φιλετο... :02. Welcome:

----------


## xgiwrgos

> Μακριά από κρέατα του Μακρο.
> 
> Επαιρνα στήθος κοτόπουλο 3,5 ευρό το κιλό, δεν τρωγότανε με τίποτα.


Φίλε μου πήρα και εγώ τα 10 κιλά στήθος φιλέτο 30 ευρώ από τα Μακρο και ήταν σκέτη αηδία.. μακριά!!!

----------


## jannous44

> Φίλε μου πήρα και εγώ τα 10 κιλά στήθος φιλέτο 30 ευρώ από τα Μακρο και ήταν σκέτη αηδία.. μακριά!!!


φιλε τα κατεψηγμενα εκεινα με την κοκκινη συσκευασια τα 10κιλα δεν τρωγοταν με τιποτα πραγματικα την πατησα και εγω μια φορα... αλλα τα φρεσκα τα εχει κ σε καλη τιμη 4.5-4.7 το κιλο ειναι μια χαρα εγω που τα περνω 2-3 χρονια δεν εχουν τιποτα σε γευση.. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## loukas_ael

Το καπάνι που ακριβως βρισκετε; Καποια οδός;

----------


## Arkouda

Πάνω από την ερμού,ανάμεσα στην αριστοτέλους και στη βενιζέλου.Όποιον και να ρωτήσεις το ξέρει :03. Thumb up:

----------


## sokinso

Παιδια Αθηνα που περνετε τα στηθη?Σουπερ μαρκετ ή κρεωπολεια,αγορες?

Μεχρι τωρα παιρνω απο Σκλαβενιτη στηθος 5,5/κιλο και φιλετο 7,5/κιλο δεν το λες και φτηνο σε σχεση με καποιες τιμες που διαβασα.

Αυγα?Cottage?Καστανο ρυζι?Χυμα και αν ναι απο που?

Δωστε τα φωτα σας μπας βγαλουμε τον μηνα οκ... :01. Wink:

----------


## aetosa

> κουακερ εχει βρει κανεις πουθενα που να συμφερει?


Στο Σκλαβενίτη βρήκα Quick Oats με 1 ευρώ τα 500gr. (ή 1,10 κάπου εκεί)

----------


## karl

> Στο Σκλαβενίτη βρήκα Quick Oats με 1 ευρώ τα 500gr. (ή 1,10 κάπου εκεί)


Τοσο φθηνα;σε αλλα σουπερ μαρκετ το περνω 2-2,5 ευρω.

----------


## aetosa

> Τοσο φθηνα;σε αλλα σουπερ μαρκετ το περνω 2-2,5 ευρω.


€1,16 τελικά, τα 500gr. Στο Σκλαβενίτη Ν. Χαλκηδόνας , λογικά θα 'χει και στα υπόλοιπα καταστήματά του.

----------


## tolis93

> Παιδια Αθηνα που περνετε τα στηθη?Σουπερ μαρκετ ή κρεωπολεια,αγορες?
> 
> Μεχρι τωρα παιρνω απο Σκλαβενιτη στηθος 5,5/κιλο και φιλετο 7,5/κιλο δεν το λες και φτηνο σε σχεση με καποιες τιμες που διαβασα.
> 
> Αυγα?Cottage?Καστανο ρυζι?Χυμα και αν ναι απο που?
> 
> Δωστε τα φωτα σας μπας βγαλουμε τον μηνα οκ...


κατεβα αγορα κρεατων κατω στην αθηνα μια μερα.χτυπα ενα καλο στοκαρισμα κ εισαι κυριος.τα χουν 4,5 τα στηθη.κ αλλες φορες τα χω βρει κ 4.κ το κρεας ειναι μια χαρα μη πω κ ωραια ποιοτητα.απο σουπερμαρκετ δν μ αρεσε τοσο

----------


## spartan77

> Παιδια Αθηνα που περνετε τα στηθη?Σουπερ μαρκετ ή κρεωπολεια,αγορες?
> 
> Μεχρι τωρα παιρνω απο Σκλαβενιτη στηθος 5,5/κιλο και φιλετο 7,5/κιλο δεν το λες και φτηνο σε σχεση με καποιες τιμες που διαβασα.
> 
> Αυγα?Cottage?Καστανο ρυζι?Χυμα και αν ναι απο που?
> 
> Δωστε τα φωτα σας μπας βγαλουμε τον μηνα οκ...


τα στηθη με κοκκαλο 4 τα φιλετα στηθη 4,5....στην κρεαταγορα οδ αθηνας ....συγκεκριμενα πηγαινε να βρεις ενα παγκο με κοτοπουλαδες που υπαρχει μια κυρια μονιμα εκει απ εξω ....παρα πολυ καλα κοτοπουλα  :03. Thumb up: 

ρυζι καστανο κλπ και ολα απο οσπρια συν και βρωμη σακουλα 10κιλη ή 25κιλη... θα πας στην ευριπιδου..ειναι καθετα στην αθηνας.....εχει πολυ καλυτερες τιμες  :01. Wink:

----------


## spartan77

> κατεβα αγορα κρεατων κατω στην αθηνα μια μερα.χτυπα ενα καλο στοκαρισμα κ εισαι κυριος.τα χουν 4,5 τα στηθη.κ αλλες φορες τα χω βρει κ 4.κ το κρεας ειναι μια χαρα μη πω κ ωραια ποιοτητα.απο σουπερμαρκετ δν μ αρεσε τοσο



εσυ πας συχνα απ οτι καταλαβα και στοκαρεις..πως δν σ εχω πετυχει  :01. Razz:

----------


## alexandros.r

μακρο πηγα προσφατα και συμφεραν τα εξης : 1κιλο φιλετα στηθους κοτοπουλου απο βραζιλια(αρκετα γευστικα) νομιζω 3+ οχι πανς απο 4 παντως
φιλετο ψαρι παγκασιους , 1 κιλο  3+ ευρω  , βρωμη 2 κιλα 3,20 νομιζω

διαφορετικα μουσλι απο βασιλοπουλο , 2.20 το κιλο

αυγα απο λαικη με 10 λεπτα το 1
ταχινι απο λιντλ 1.70

----------


## jannous44

> κοιτα γνωμη μου αν εχει διαφορα φρουτακια κ ιστοριες μεσα οσο και να τα βγαλεις κατι θα εχει απο τα φρουτακια...λιγη σκονουλα που βαζουν για παραπανω γλυκα αλλα δεν γραφεται προφανως στα συστατικα...εγω δεν θα το εκανα...θα επαιρνα την χυμα στην χειροτερη!


αν δεν θες τα φρουτακια . θα σου πω εγω παραγωγο να παρεις βρωμη να τρως για ΧΡΟΟΟΟΟΟΝΙΑ.. και μαλιστα πιτουρο. :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :01. Razz:

----------


## sokinso

> Παιδια Αθηνα που περνετε τα στηθη?Σουπερ μαρκετ ή κρεωπολεια,αγορες?
> 
> Μεχρι τωρα παιρνω απο Σκλαβενιτη στηθος 5,5/κιλο και φιλετο 7,5/κιλο δεν το λες και φτηνο σε σχεση με καποιες τιμες που διαβασα.
> 
> Αυγα?Cottage?Καστανο ρυζι?Χυμα και αν ναι απο που?
> 
> Δωστε τα φωτα σας μπας βγαλουμε τον μηνα οκ...



Τελικα Κατέβηκα τις προάλλες στην Βαρβάκειο και πήρα στήθος φιλέτο 5/κιλό και στήθος με κόκαλο 4/κιλο .Αυτές ήταν οι τιμές γενικά παντου.
Πήρα και βρώμη με 2.20 το κιλό και κάστανο ρύζι 2.50.
Σίγουρα πιο φθηνά από Σούπερ μάρκετ.

Αυγά που περνουμε?

Sent from my LG-P990 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## jim-jimakos

> Τελικα Κατέβηκα τις προάλλες στην Βαρβάκειο και πήρα στήθος φιλέτο 5/κιλό και στήθος με κόκαλο 4/κιλο .Αυτές ήταν οι τιμές γενικά παντου.
> Πήρα και βρώμη με 2.20 το κιλό και κάστανο ρύζι 2.50.
> Σίγουρα πιο φθηνά από Σούπερ μάρκετ.
> 
> Αυγά που περνουμε?
> 
> Sent from my LG-P990 using Tapatalk 2


 :03. Clap: 
και εγω απο εκει ψωνιζω αδερφε...
αυγουλακια θα βρεις απο "τοπικη" λαϊκη της γειτονιας σου...
καλυτερες τιμες σε μαγαζι.. δεν θα βρεις.. ασε που ειναι φρεσκα  :01. Wink:

----------


## Καραφλό Ακτινίδιο

Ψάχνω εδώ και καιρό λευκή γλυκοπατάτα αλλά δεν βρίσκω πουθενά , ούτε καν στην βαρβάκειο 
Κανείς καμιά ιδέα ?

----------


## Metalhead|T|

Στη λα'ι'κη πας?  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Καραφλό Ακτινίδιο

ξερεις κατι? μοιρασου το μαζί μας... σε ποια λαική?

----------


## Metalhead|T|

τώρα ειδα οτι γράφεις συγκεκριμένα για λευκη γλυκοπατάτα...παλιά νομιζω εφερναν τα καρφουρ καθως και τα champion μαρινόπουλος....λαικη εγώ μενω κοντα στο σταθμο αττικης ...νομιζω σε οποιαδήποτε λαικη θα βρείς αν οχι λευκες ,πορτοκαλι σιγουρα...και ισως σε καπως πιο μεγαλα και ψαγμένα σουπερ μαρκετ

----------


## Giannistzn

Στα ΑΒ μια φέρνει κόκκινες μια λευκές, τσέκαρε το

----------


## DENNISGR

> κοιτα εχουν διαφορα απο μαρκα σε μαρκα αλλα αν ειναι καθαρη παρτην..σιγα !βρωμη ειναι...αλλοι λενε αν δεν ειναι του μπαρμπα ειναι σαν αχυρο...ε δεν με πολυνοιζει κιολας γιατι δεν την τρωω ωμη οποτε...


True :01. Wink:

----------


## Pyre

Με τι φτηνα φαγητα μπορω να φτασω την ημερα πανω κατω 120-150 γραμμαρια πρωτεινων? Δεν παιρνω κανενα συμπληρωμα. 2 μερες την εβδομαδα τρωω μεγαλες ποσοτητες κοτοπουλου (σχαρα ή φουρνο) και εκεινες τις 2 μερες ξεπερναω τα 150 γρ πρωτεινης, αλλα για τις αλλες μερες?
Εσεις τι τρωτε για πρωτεινες?

----------


## billy89

Εξ ορισμού η πρωτείνη δεν είναι φτηνή, σε σχέση με υδατάνθρακα και λίπη.

Καλές πηγές είναι γαλακτοκομικά, αυγά και κρέατα - ψάρια κλπ.

Για 120+ γρ κάνε 3-4 καλά σε ποσότητες γεύματα από τα παραπάνω, και ότι μένει θα συμπληρωθεί με την φυτική που βρίσκεται σε ψωμί, μακαρόνια, ρύζι κλπ.

----------


## aetosa

Αυγά.
Τυρί Νούφαρο με χαμηλά λιπαρά (από Λιντλ, 7 ευρώ το κιλό, 32% πρωτεΐνες και 10% λιπαρά) 7 ευρώ το κιλό.
Cottage τυρί, 200 γρ 0,87 ευρώ.
Γιαούρτι ΦΑΓΕ Total 2%, 2,70 ευρώ το κιλό στο Σκλαβενίτη. 9,9% πρωτεΐνες, 2% λιπαρά.
Γιαούρτι Όλυμπος στραγγιστό 2% λιπαρά, 9% πρωτεΐνη, αλλά δεν ξέρω τιμή.
Σαρδέλες.

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Ξυπνάω αυτο το παλιό θεμα μιας και θεωρώ οτι με τη δυσκολη οικονομική κατασταση που υπάρχει ίσως βοηθήσει...

Μια φορά το μήνα εδώ στο Χαιδάρι ερχονται παραγωγοί αγροτικών προιοντων και πουλάνε χωρις μεσάζοντες.

Βρηκα:
καστανό ρυζι με 1€ το κιλο
Καρυδοψιχα 5€ τα 460 γρ.
Αμυγδαλοψιχα 5€ τα 500 γρ.
Διαφορα μουσλι, δημητριακα ολικής κλπ με τιμες γυρω στο 1,5€ τα 500γρ.
Δυστυχως ο μυλωνας δεν ειχε φερει βρώμη ωστε να δω τι παιζει. Του ειπα οτι ενδιαφερομαι και μπορει την επομενη φορα να εχει. (Μου ειπε οτι τις προηγουμενες φορες εφερνε αλλα δεν επερνε κανένας).

Νομίζω οτι αξιζουν αυτες οι αγορες, τι λέτε??

----------


## Mpozos

το ρύζι το καφέ αμυγδαλόψυχα και καρυδόψυχα αξίζουν. δημητριακά βρίσκεις και ποιο φθηνά, αλλα η τιμή δεν ειναι και άσχημη.

----------


## Metalhead|T|

Πιστευω οτι το καστανο ρυζι αξιζει η τιμη απιστευτα... :02. Welcome:

----------


## totis

Mπραβο πολυ καλο τοπικ τωρα το ανακαλυψα.....
Λοιπον αγοραζω απο τα lidl το γιαουρτι στραγγιστο 2% της εταιριας προμελ....πολυ καλη τιμη 1.10 τα 2 η εξαδα παει στα 3.30 οσο εχει δηλαδη εχει η τριαδα στο τοταλ της φαγε,δηλαδη μιση τιμη παει το προμελ και η γευση του ειναι παρα πολυ κοντα σχεδον ιδια.......

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 82530Συνημμένο Αρχείο 82531

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Και εγώ το Προμέλ παιρνω αλλα δε κουβαδακι του κιλού. Τα αλλα δεν φτουρανε στο σπιτι μου.

Στάλθηκε από το GT-N7100 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk 2

----------


## totis

> Και εγώ το Προμέλ παιρνω αλλα δε κουβαδακι του κιλού. Τα αλλα δεν φτουρανε στο σπιτι μου.
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το GT-N7100 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk 2


 :03. Thumb up:  του κιλου συμφερει ακομα περισσοτερο

----------


## sotos_98

προσφορα τα αυγα στο λιντλ προσεχως γι αυτες τις μερες...
30 αυγα 3 ευρω!!! :01. Razz:

----------


## Mpozos

total 2% 1Kg στον αβ βασιλόπουλο 2.70! εώς 23 η 25 του μηνός ισχύει δεν είμαι σίγουρος!

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Σημερινή επισκεψη στο ΜΑΚΡΟ Κηφισου:
Νιφαδες βρωμης 2 κιλα 3.49€
Ασπραδια 1 κιλο 2.93€

MoBiLe SPeaKiNG...

----------


## 72K

> Σημερινή επισκεψη στο ΜΑΚΡΟ Κηφισου:
> Νιφαδες βρωμης 2 κιλα 3.49€
> Ασπραδια 1 κιλο 2.93€
> 
> MoBiLe SPeaKiNG...


Τελική τιμή ή συν φπα;

send with smoke signs

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Τελική τιμη ΜΑΖΙ με το ΦΠΑ.
Αρχικες τιμες 3.09 και 2.59 αντιστοιχα.

MoBiLe SPeaKiNG...

----------


## Metalhead|T|

> Σημερινή επισκεψη στο ΜΑΚΡΟ Κηφισου:
> Νιφαδες βρωμης 2 κιλα 3.49€
> Ασπραδια 1 κιλο 2.93€
> 
> MoBiLe SPeaKiNG...


8α κανω  μια επισκεψη μου φαινεται...!!!  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Παντως το πιτακι βρωμης που εφαγα για πρωτη φορα σημερα με τα συγκεκριμμενα υλικα μου αρεσε πολυ.
Γιατι εγω 2.5€ τα 500γρ που θελει το "κανονικο" κουακερ δεν τα δινω...

MoBiLe SPeaKiNG...

----------


## Metalhead|T|

οff topic ,εγώ πλεον παίρνω ή χυμα απο κεντρο αθηνα ή TEXAS βρώμη απο σουπερμαρκετ..κουακερ δεν ακουμπαω  :02. Welcome:

----------


## niath7

Εγώ πέρνω τη βρώμη της Millhouse απο το σουπερμαρκετ. 500γρ 1.15€, Quaker δεν το συζητάω με τίποτα...

----------


## Δημητρης 1924

Απο οσω γνωριζω για να αγορασεις απο τα makro πρεπει να εχεις  καρτα εμπορου,η καποιον φιλο που ειναι εμπορος και μπορει να αγορασει προιοντα με την καρτα του,η κατι τετοιο δεν ισχυει.

----------


## niath7

Ισχύει.

----------


## junglist

Βαρβάκειο αγορά
Φιλέτο κοτόπουλο, χωρίς κόκαλα : 6€/κιλό
Στρογγυλό , από νεαρό μοσχάρι : 8€/κιλό

Sent from my ONDA A9 Core4

----------


## junglist

Προσφορά στην βρώμη στον Σκλαβενίτη.
Στα 3 Texas ,το ένα δώρο.

Unleashed from Onda v957m on TDT

----------


## Lelionard

Καλημέρα παιδιά!

Μενω Γκάζι και ψάχνω να βρω με βάση και την εμπειρία σας το φτηνότερο φιλέτο κοτόπουλο και γαλοπουλα στην αγορά.

Η καλύτερη τιμή που έχω προς το παρόν είναι στη Βαρβάκειο το φιλέτο κοτόπουλο με 4,5€/kg ελληνικό Πίνδος και η γαλοπούλα τυποποιημένη νομίζω ιταλίας ήταν στα 7€/κιλό.

Μήπως έχετε υπόψη σας για κάτι ακόμα φτηνότερο ?

ευχαριστώ πολύ

----------


## Metalhead|T|

Καλησπέρα παιδες..μπορεί να με βοηθησει καποιος??..ψάχνω το φυστικοβουτυρο του μάκρο...γνωρίζουμε σε τί ποσοτητα (βαζο) υπαρχει στο καταστημα και εαν εχει το κουβαδακι 800γρ ?
..(σκεφτομαι να παω στα μακρο κηφισου) 

και κυρίως σε τί τιμες τα εχει εκει?  :02. Welcome:  οποιος μπορεί βοηθαει

----------


## cone

Παιδια να ρωτησω απο θεμα οικονομιας τι προτιματε ολοκληρο κοτοπουλο ?η στηθος -φιλετο .

----------


## Nikolas_mk2

Eξαρτάται τις προσφορές που πετυχαίνεις και απο που ψωνίζεις.

Στις μεγαλες αγορες που βρίσκεις με 5,30-5,50 ευρω φιλετο το παιρνεις και τέλος,αν εχει παραπανω κοιτάς την διαφορά του με το στηθος/κόκκαλο,αν εχουν κατω απο 1,20-1,50 διαφορά δεν εχει νόημα να παρεις με κόκκαλο γιατι στο κιλό καθαρού κρέατος βγαίνει το ίδιο. Το ίδιο και το ολόκληρο,αν βγαίνει γύρω στα 3 ευρώ το κιλό σε συμφέρει να παρεις φιλέτο με 5,50 γιατί το ολόκληρο βγάζει 650-700 γρμ καθαρο αναμικτο κρεας (στήθος-μπούτι) οπότε στο κιλό καθαρού κρέατος πάλι μια η άλλη έρχονται.  :01. Wink:

----------


## harrisM15A

Κοτόπουλο - γαλοπούλα κτλ καλύτερα από σουπερ μαρκετ ή στο κέντρο στην Αθηνάς? Τι προτείνετε?

----------


## Nikolas_mk2

^ Άμα δεις τις διαφορές στην τιμή θα καταλαβεις από μόνος σου!  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## harrisM15A

Mόλις τσίμπησα φιλέτο στήθος με 6,95 το κιλό. (Βασιλόπουλος)
Αύριο θα περάσω και από Αθηνάς μια βόλτα

----------


## cone

Ποσα κομματια βγαζει το κιλο?η μεριδες?

----------


## Mpozos

κότα βρήκα εγώ απο κονέ, 3,60 το στήθος.

----------


## Mikekan

> Ποσα κομματια βγαζει το κιλο?η μεριδες?


Γύρω στα 600γρ μετά το ψήσιμο, άρα 4χ150γρ.

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Ωμό δεν θέλουμε 150 γραμ.??? Άρα περιπου 6 μεριδες???

----------


## Mikekan

Ωμο 150γρ ειναι 100γρ περίπου ψημένο, για μενα αυτο δεν ειναι μερίδα. Μερίδα θεωρώ τα 150γρ ψημένο.

----------


## junglist

> Mόλις τσίμπησα φιλέτο στήθος με 6,95 το κιλό. (Βασιλόπουλος)
> Αύριο θα περάσω και από Αθηνάς μια βόλτα


Παραπάνω γράφουμε για τιμές στα 5€, εσύ ψωνισες στα 7€.
Ξέρεις λοιπόν τι τιμές παίζουν, δεν χρειάζεται να πας μόνο για να δεις.

Unleashed by my Nexus 4

----------


## Predator1995

ρε παιδια καμια ιδεα για φθηνο τονο εχετε???  :01. Unsure:  :01. Unsure:  :01. Unsure:

----------


## gymele

MAKRO 11Ε τα 1200 γρ νομιζω

----------


## Mikekan

Καλό είναι με τους τόνους να μην παίζετε και να μην ψάχνετε το φτηνό. Προσωπική μου άποψη.

----------


## djroof

> Ωμο 150γρ ειναι 100γρ περίπου ψημένο, για μενα αυτο δεν ειναι μερίδα. Μερίδα θεωρώ τα 150γρ ψημένο.


χμμμ μεγάλη συζήτηση αυτό ε;;;; το κρέας γενικά το κάνω μερίδα όταν είναι ωμό... όπως και λαχανικά, ρύζι κτλ που μετά πέρνουν νερό... τώρα δεν ξέρω τι είναι το σωστό... ώστε να μετράω και τις θερμίδες...

----------


## gymele

> Καλό είναι με τους τόνους να μην παίζετε και να μην ψάχνετε το φτηνό. Προσωπική μου άποψη.


Συμφωνω αλλα ολες οι κονσερβες απο Ταιλανδη κλπ ερχονται.

----------


## beefmeup

ειχα βρεθει λαρισσα πριν κανα διμηνο για δουλεια,κ πανω σε βολτες που εκανα στην πολη επεσα σε ενα μαγαζακι με διαφορα πραγματα κυριως γλυκισματα αλλα ειχε ξηροκαρπια κλπ...
"εν καρπω" λεγεται κ αποσο ειδα εχει εδρα την θεσσαλονικη...υπαρχει κ site για οποιον το ψαξει.
αυτο που με κερδισε ηταν τα φυστικοβουτυρα τους ομως..χωρις προσθετα η συντηρητικα κ απο ελληνικα φυστικια (καλα ετσι λενε δλδ) ,υπηρχαν κ με επιλογη γευσεων με μονο προσθετο πραλινα σε αναλογια 20%..

δοκιμασα σοκολατα (πολυ καλη γευση σαν μιξη μερεντας με φυστικοβουτυρο) , μπανανα (πολυ καλη σαν γευση αλλα ηταν για λιγο-λιγωνε) ,φραουλα το ιδιο με μπανανα , καραμελα (γευση αποκαλυψη,φοβερη κ απαλη) κ φυσικα την απλη αγευστη που ειναι μπομπα..
στα πολυ θετικα η τιμες του..μισο κιλο με γευση ειχε 3 ευρω ,ενω 350γρ αγευστο 2μιση ευρω..
το μονο αρνητικο οτι δεν στελνει,τουλαχιστον αυτο μου ειπαν στο καταστημα εκει,αλλα αν το ψαξει καποιος απο σαλονικα που ειναι τα κεντρικα μπορει κ να γινεται κατι..οσοι το ψαξετε η το βρειτε καπου μην αμελησετε το πολυτιμο φυστικοβουτυρο... :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Kalliopaki

Οποιος μένει στη περιοχή Αμπελοκήπων ( Αθήνα ) και περίχωρα υπάρχει το κρεοπωλείο "Η πηγή των κρεάτων" επί της οδού Πανόρμου. Καλές τιμές, καλά κρέατα, ποιοτικά. Το διαχειρίζονται νέα παιδιά, καθαρίζουν τα κρέατα και γενικά σου φτιάχνουν ότι ζητήσεις.

----------


## junglist

> Οποιος μένει στη περιοχή Αμπελοκήπων ( Αθήνα ) και περίχωρα υπάρχει το κρεοπωλείο "Η πηγή των κρεάτων" επί της οδού Πανόρμου. Καλές τιμές, καλά κρέατα, ποιοτικά. Το διαχειρίζονται νέα παιδιά, καθαρίζουν τα κρέατα και γενικά σου φτιάχνουν ότι ζητήσεις.


Έχουμε ενδεικτικές τιμές για φιλέτο κοτόπουλο ή μοσχάρι;

Unleashed by my Nexus 4

----------


## leftis

Ξέρει κανεις που υπαρχει γαλα καρυδας στην Αθήνα? Δεν νομιζω να το φερνουν τα σουπερ μαρκετ

----------


## ArgoSixna

γαλα καρυδας σε κονσερβα , εχω δει σε carrefour-μαρινοπουλο , lidl και ισως βασιλοπουλο

----------


## leftis

> γαλα καρυδας σε κονσερβα , εχω δει σε carrefour-μαρινοπουλο , lidl και ισως βασιλοπουλο



εχει διαφορα απο το κανονικο γαλα καρυδας που ειναι σε κουτια τετρα πακ?  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## gymele

> Έχουμε ενδεικτικές τιμές για φιλέτο κοτόπουλο ή μοσχάρι;
> 
> Unleashed by my Nexus 4


Για φιλετο κοτοπουλο πας ΜΑΚΡΟ και το περνεις 6Ε το κιλο ΑΙΑ (ιδιο με αυτο που φερνει ο Μαρινοπουλος κλπ)

----------


## Nikolas_mk2

Καλα,δεν μπορουν να εχουν ολοι καρτα Μακρο,παντως τα 6 ειναι πολλα,επαιρνα του αμβροσιαδη απο εκει με 5.30 & μετα της ΑΜΕΤΑ με 4.50.

----------


## ArgoSixna

το κοτοπουλο ομως λεει 100% κοτοπουλο ή 60%? Ακουσα 2 τυπους να λενε για το κοτοπουλο απο ΜΑΚΡΟ και οτι ειναι απο πακισταν κατι τετοιο και πισω λεει περιεκτηκοτητα 60% 

για δειτε λιγο στην συσκευασια αν εχει καποιος

----------


## Physique

Επειδή μένω εξωτερικό αυτή τη στιγμή δεν έχω ιδέα , αλλά πέρσι το καλοκαίρι που είχα έρθει πήγα στο makro και είπα ότι είμαι φοιτητής ούτε καν μου μίλησε και μου έδωσε ένα χαρτάκι μετά φόρτωσα ότι ήθελα και αν θυμάμαι είχα πάρει 10 κιλά φιλέτο στήθος 30 ευρώ έγραφε από  UK τέλειο σε γεύση αλλά υγιεινώ δεν ξέρω αν είναι .

----------


## Nikolas_mk2

Ti 60%? σκόνη ειναι? Καθαρο φιλετο ειναι,οπως στον χασαπη,καθαρο κρεας-ο Αμβροσιαδης ειναι στην Κατερινη,η ΑΜΕΤΑ ελληνικη επιχειρηση στην Βουλγαρια και η ΑΙΑ Ιταλική-λιγο καλυτερη σε ποιοτητα και πιο ακριβη.

----------


## gymele

Αν γραφει "παρασκευασμα" ειναι κατεψυγμενο που βαζουν αλατι και διογκωτικες υλες.

Αν ειναι κατηγορια φρεσκο ειναι αυτο που λεει,  "φρεσκο" !

Το φρεσκο ειναι 6Ε το κιλο.
Το "παρασκευασμα" ειναι 33Ε τα 10 κιλα.

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Πριν 15 μερες που ειχα παει, αν θυμαμαι καλα, ειχε 5.09€ με ΦΠΑ το φιλετο κοτοπουλο... Το παρασκευασμα εκανα το λαθος και το πηρα... Χειροτερο πραμα δεν εχω φαει...

MoBiLe SPeaKiNG...

----------


## Kalliopaki

> Έχουμε ενδεικτικές τιμές για φιλέτο κοτόπουλο ή μοσχάρι;
> 
> Unleashed by my Nexus 4


Φιλέτο κοτόπουλο εγχώριο στα 5 ευρώ και μοσχάρι εγχώριο στα 10 ευρώ (και αφαιρεί όλα τα κόκκαλα και τα λίπη κλπ.)

----------


## sl8

> Συμφωνω αλλα ολες οι κονσερβες απο Ταιλανδη κλπ ερχονται.


Ο trata φίλε μου είναι ελληνικής εκτροφής

----------


## sl8

Θα το διπλοτσεκλαρω όταν πάω σούπερ μάρκετ.

----------


## junglist

> Οποιος μένει στη περιοχή Αμπελοκήπων ( Αθήνα ) και περίχωρα υπάρχει το κρεοπωλείο "Η πηγή των κρεάτων" επί της οδού Πανόρμου. Καλές τιμές, καλά κρέατα, ποιοτικά. Το διαχειρίζονται νέα παιδιά, καθαρίζουν τα κρέατα και γενικά σου φτιάχνουν ότι ζητήσεις.


Λοιπόν πήγα χτες και ψωνισα διάφορα για ένα bbq.
Σαν γενική εικόνα, δεν μου φαίνεται και τόσο φτηνότερο.
Ενδεικτικά:
- μπούτια κοτόπουλο: 3.99€/ κιλό
- φιλέτο κοτόπουλο : 6.90 €/ κιλό
- σουβλάκια χοιρινό : 6.90 €/ κιλό
- μπριζόλα βοειου νεαρού : 10.90 €/ κιλό
- λουκάνικα με πράσο : 5.90 €/ κιλό 

Unleashed by my Nexus 4

----------


## Tffd

Στο μάκρο ψωνίζεις μόνο με κάρτα εμπόρου;Όχι και με φοιτητικό πάσο;

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Απο σήμερα στο ΜΑΚΡΟ, Ελληνικο στήθος φιλετο κοτοπουλο Νιτσιακος, 5,30€ με το ΦΠΑ.

----------


## eleutheros

3,79 700 γρ. Φιλετο στηθος στα λιντλ

----------


## eleutheros

3.49 σορρυ

----------


## sAVAZz

απο αυριο δεν ξεκιναει η προσφορα αυτη?

----------


## stef.

μηπως μπορει καποιος απο θεσσαλονικη να με βοηθησει να βρω το cottage του lidl γιατι στα καταστηματα κοντα μου δεν υπαρχει... Ευχαριστω!

----------


## eleutheros

Απο αυριο νομιζω ναι...σας προετοιμαζω

----------


## stef.

η προσφορα ισχυει απο αυριο μεχρι την κυριακη... κανα 2 φορες που ειχα παρει κρεατα αγροικια δεν μ αρεσαν και πολυ ποιοτικα γι αυτο οποιος εχει σκοπο να παρει πολλα κιλα καλυτερα ας παρει πρωτα λιγα για να δοκιμασει κ αμα ειναι ξανα παει *ΣΚ να τσιμπισει και κανενα γιαουστακι 2% στην τιμη των 1,55 €*

----------


## eleutheros

Σωστος.φιλε μηπως γνωριζεις ποσο καιρο μπορει ν διατηρηθει το γιαουρτι στο ψυγειο;

----------


## cone

οσο λεει επανω η ημερομηνια ληξης ,μετα αρχιζει και ξυνιζει (20 μερες -1 μηνα νομιζω αναλογα)

----------


## stef.

τοσο...πανω απο 20 μερες σιγουρα και το παλυ 1μηνα κ κατι απ οσο θυμαμαι...θα δεις και θα υπολογισεις

----------


## eleutheros

> τοσο...πανω απο 20 μερες σιγουρα και το παλυ 1μηνα κ κατι απ οσο θυμαμαι...θα δεις και θα υπολογισεις


Ακομα κι αν ειναι κλειστο τοσο ε;

----------


## Metalhead|T|

προφανως μιλάει για κλειστό...ποιος ο λόγος να ανοιξεις γιαουρτι και να μεινει 20μερες στο ψυγειο?  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## SotosTheBoss

Σορυ αν υπαρχει αντίστοιχο θρεντ ειδικά για αυτο π ρωτάω απλα εδω π ειμαι εχω πρόσβαση μονο απο κινητο και δεν ειναι τοαο εύκολη η αναζήτησή 

Ξέρετε απο που μπορούμε να προμηθευτούμε ασπράδια αυγών σε σκόνη ;


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## alexandrosred

Και εγω μια ερωτηση για ατομα αλο αθηνα!
Καποιο καταστημα που να εχει φτηνη γλυκοπατατα γτ απι σκλαβενιτη και μακρο 2,70 το κιλο εχει και δεν λεει με 1κ την ημερα που κατεβαζω

----------


## sTeLaKoS

> Σορυ αν υπαρχει αντίστοιχο θρεντ ειδικά για αυτο π ρωτάω απλα εδω π ειμαι εχω πρόσβαση μονο απο κινητο και δεν ειναι τοαο εύκολη η αναζήτησή 
> 
> Ξέρετε απο που μπορούμε να προμηθευτούμε ασπράδια αυγών σε σκόνη ;


Πιθανόν να βρεις στο Μακρο και σε εργαστήρια ζαχαροπλαστικής.

----------


## zoulou

2,98 στον ΑΒ το 1κg Τotal 2%

----------


## stef.

μολις πηρα 3kg του carrefour... 2E το κιλο ... :01. Sad: 
ποτε ληγουν τα ΤΟΤΑL φιλε αμα με περνει θα χτυπησω κανενα...

----------


## margarita02

Και στον Σκλαβενίτη έχει το τοτάλ 2% και το κανονικό προσφόρά. Το 1 κιλό έχει 3 ευρώ και το μισόκιλο 1.95. Ο ΑΒ έχει νομίζω μόνο το μεγάλο. Το μεσαίο 2.30 τό έχει.

Επίσης στο λιντλ έχει ταχινοκακάο προσφορά με 1.99. Με μια γρήγορη ματιά που έριξα, έχει αρκετά λιγότερες θερμίδες από το κανονικό γύρω στις 100 θερμίδες λιγότερες καθώς και λιγότερα λιπαρά. Η ζάχαρη δεν είναι πολύ για όποιον ενδιαφέρεται να δοκιμάσει. Καλή η τιμή.

----------


## stef.

Χτύπησα 4 βαζακια... 
Υδατάνθρακες 35 %εκ των οποίων σάκχαρα 31 
Αν δεν ειναι αυτό πολυ δηλαδή τα αλλά πόσο έχουν ;;
Το κανονικό πάντως εχει 2 %
Πάντως λέει καστανή ζάχαρη..

----------


## margarita02

Μα δε θα το φας όλο το βάζο. Μια χαρά είναι τοσο που έχει. Εδώ και το κανονικό εάν δεν το προσέξεις τόσα έχει κι αυτό 19, 20 γρ. 

Μία κουταλιά από αυτό και μία από το κανονικό ανακατεμένο μια χαρά σπάει την πικρίλα. Οι μερέντες, οι σοκολάτες κτλ. ξέρεις πόσα έχουν;

----------


## stef.

Ευχαριστώ για την συμβουλή αλλά δεν είχα σκοπό να το φάω όλο ... 
Επειδή το πρόσεξα το κανονικό( το εχω μπροστά μου) όπως έγραψα εχει 2 %...
Η ερώτηση μου ήταν πόσο έχουν τα αλλά ταχινοκακαο επειδή είπες ότι αυτό εχει λιγο... 
Σοκολάτες,μερεντες κτλ δεν με απασχολούνε...

----------


## margarita02

Είπα οτι έχει λιγότερες θερμίδες από το κανονικό ταχίνι και λιγότερα λιπαρά. Επίσης οτι έχουν προσθέσει λίγη ζάχαρη για γεύση. Δεν το σύγκρινα με τα άλλα ταχινοκακάο. Κι αυτά όμως κάπου εκεί θα είναι. Εάν έχουν ακόμα λιγότερη ζάχαρη θα έχουν περισσότερα λιπαρά.

Εάν είχε πολύ ζάχαρη θα την είχε ως πρώτο συστατικό. Εδώ βλέπουμε ταχίνι 60% και μετά τα υπόλοιπα. Το κανονικό ταχίνι επίσης δεν έχει πάντα τόσο λίγους υδατάνθρακες όσο γράφει σε αυτό του λιντλ. Μπορείς να βρεις και με 19 π.χ υδατάνθρακες.

----------


## niath7

> Και εγω μια ερωτηση για ατομα αλο αθηνα!
> Καποιο καταστημα που να εχει φτηνη γλυκοπατατα γτ απι σκλαβενιτη και μακρο 2,70 το κιλο εχει και δεν λεει με 1κ την ημερα που κατεβαζω


Πέρνα μια βόλτα από τη λαχαναγορά του Ρέντη, υπάρχουν μερικοί που πουλάνε και σε τελάρο αντί για σακί, οπότε μπορείς να πάρεις ένα σε καλή τιμή.

Για όσους δεν το ξέρουν η λαχαναγορά έχει αλλάξει πλέον. Μπορούν να αγοράσουν και οι μη επαγγελματίες καθώς έχει ανοίξει και κρεοπωλείο (φρέσκα) με πολύ καλές τιμές. Όπως και ιχθυοπωλείο με κατεψυγμένα.

----------


## SotosTheBoss

Stef αυτο εδω ειναι ;;

Εγω εχω πάρει 6 βαζακια απο το lidl






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## stef.

Ωραίος φίλε !! Θα παρω κ αλλά κ εγω..

----------


## SotosTheBoss

Το ιδιο δεν εχεις και εσυ ;


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## stef.

ακριβως!

----------


## average_joe

> ειχα βρεθει λαρισσα πριν κανα διμηνο για δουλεια,κ πανω σε βολτες που εκανα στην πολη επεσα σε ενα μαγαζακι με διαφορα πραγματα κυριως γλυκισματα αλλα ειχε ξηροκαρπια κλπ...
> "εν καρπω" λεγεται κ αποσο ειδα εχει εδρα την θεσσαλονικη...υπαρχει κ site για οποιον το ψαξει.
> αυτο που με κερδισε ηταν τα φυστικοβουτυρα τους ομως..χωρις προσθετα η συντηρητικα κ απο ελληνικα φυστικια (καλα ετσι λενε δλδ) ,υπηρχαν κ με επιλογη γευσεων με μονο προσθετο πραλινα σε αναλογια 20%..
> 
> δοκιμασα σοκολατα (πολυ καλη γευση σαν μιξη μερεντας με φυστικοβουτυρο) , μπανανα (πολυ καλη σαν γευση αλλα ηταν για λιγο-λιγωνε) ,φραουλα το ιδιο με μπανανα , καραμελα (γευση αποκαλυψη,φοβερη κ απαλη) κ φυσικα την απλη αγευστη που ειναι μπομπα..
> στα πολυ θετικα η τιμες του..μισο κιλο με γευση ειχε 3 ευρω ,ενω 350γρ αγευστο 2μιση ευρω..
> το μονο αρνητικο οτι δεν στελνει,τουλαχιστον αυτο μου ειπαν στο καταστημα εκει,αλλα αν το ψαξει καποιος απο σαλονικα που ειναι τα κεντρικα μπορει κ να γινεται κατι..οσοι το ψαξετε η το βρειτε καπου μην αμελησετε το πολυτιμο φυστικοβουτυρο...


προσυπογραφω, τουλαχιστον την καραμελα που ανοιξα, κορυφαια  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  πραλινα δεν δοκιμασα ακομα, στα αλλα δεν ειμαι φαν και δεν πηρα.
οδος καρπων λεγεται το μαγαζι (υπαρχουν τα στοιχεια του στο νετ), δεν ειναι το ιδιο με τη σαλονικη.
ρεμαλι κρατα την πραλινα, θα σου φερω και ενα καραμελα.
υγ. καλα καταλαβες... θελω χαρη  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Οικονομική βρώμη στην Αθήνα από που παίρνουμε???

Γιατι αυτη του MAKRO ειναι σε ελλειψη...

----------


## Metalhead|T|

Χύμα στην ομόνοια(Πχ απο το ΜΠΑΧΑΡ)  :02. Welcome:

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Ευχαριστω πολυ!

Μόλις μιλησα μαζι τους. Απλες νιφαδες βρώμης 2€/kg Βιολογικές 4€/kg

----------

